# Comcast 3D topic



## mds54

This is my understanding for what Comcast DVR subs will need to do for 3D viewing, such as with the new ESPN 3D channel:


HDTV w/3D capability

Digital HD subscription package

MPEG4 HDDVR (DCX series)

Call to initiate 3D channel programming


Is that correct? Anything else?


----------



## Ken H

Sounds right to me.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18763549
> 
> 
> Sounds right to me.



Thanks for all your help, Ken!

(with my other posts too)

It is much appreciated!


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18763640
> 
> 
> Thanks for all your help, Ken!
> 
> (with my other posts too)
> 
> It is much appreciated!



A slight modification, from another recent post, is that at least one Comcast HD sub has a DCH series HD receiver that is working for 3D.


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18764051
> 
> 
> A slight modification, from another recent post, is that at least one Comcast HD sub has a DCH series HD receiver that is working for 3D.



Well, one DCH in Portland, OR, that's working, and my DCH in San Francisco, CA, that's not. Let's see if anyone else has positive or negative results with their DCH3200.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *scarabaeus* /forum/post/18765056
> 
> 
> Well, one DCH in Portland, OR, that's working, and my DCH in San Francisco, CA, that's not. Let's see if anyone else has positive or negative results with their DCH3200.



Did you have to call for activation?


----------



## scarabaeus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18765143
> 
> 
> Did you have to call for activation?



Yes. I had tried thursday evening, and they were not able to find the "service code" anywhere. Today the lady found it right away. After the activation of channel 898, the old 3DTV channel from the masters had moved from 897 to 896.


----------



## Clark Burk

I have an ancient DCT that appears to be working. I'm still waiting for my 3D TV but if I watch the ESPN3(ch 980) channel with my current 2D HDTV I see 2 very similar images side by side.

I had to call Comcast to have the channel activated before I got a signal and there was no charge. I can even record the feed on the DVR.

From what I've read, my Comcast is sending the ESPN 3D feed in both mpeg2 and mpeg4 so both the newer and the older boxes can get the 3D feed. The down side is I recorded one of the soccer games and it took 15% of my recording capacity. I guess it's time to go to the comcast office and see if they have any of the DCX boxes available.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Clark Burk* /forum/post/18768228
> 
> 
> I have an ancient DCT that appears to be working. I'm still waiting for my 3D TV but if I watch the ESPN3(ch 980) channel with my current 2D HDTV I see 2 very similar images side by side.
> 
> I had to call Comcast to have the channel activated before I got a signal and there was no charge. I can even record the feed on the DVR.
> 
> From what I've read, my Comcast is sending the ESPN 3D feed in both mpeg2 and mpeg4 so both the newer and the older boxes can get the 3D feed. The down side is I recorded one of the soccer games and it took 15% of my recording capacity. I guess it's time to go to the comcast office and see if they have any of the DCX boxes available.



Ditto on the DCT but I did not have to call Comcast to activate ch980. TV is due in today!!


----------



## peter0328

I have a DCH3416 in the Doylestown (Philly) Comcast market.


I am able to tune to channel 980 ESPN3D and view the SbS video feed and also record for later viewing.


I do not have a 3DTV or HDMI1.4 A/V Receiver.


I did not call Comcast to add the channel to my subscription.


----------



## DaGamePimp

Ah, So a DCH3200 may work but I would have to call to activate?


The last time I spoke to comcast about ESPN3D they had no idea what I was talking about, lol.


I was under the impression that I had to change out the box, saves me the trip if not.


Thanks for the info,

Jason


----------



## walford

AFAIK each Comcast location was given a choice of receiving the ESPN-3D content in either Mpeg2 or Mpeg4 format. But they can not receive and output both since each location only offers one ESPN-3D channel. Some Comcast locations which have many older Motorola models choose Mpeg2 so they would not have to upgrade as many receivers. I don't know if a similar problem exits for those Comcast locations that support SA/Cisco receivers instead of Motorola.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/18776151
> 
> 
> Ah, So a DCH3200 may work but I would have to call to activate?
> 
> 
> The last time I spoke to comcast about ESPN3D they had no idea what I was talking about, lol.
> 
> 
> I was under the impression that I had to change out the box, saves me the trip if not.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the info,
> 
> Jason



In some areas Comcast is sending ESPN 3D in MPEG2, in others MPEG4. The older DCH & DCT boxes will only do MPEG2; the newer DCX & RNG can do MPEG2 & MPEG4.


Further, in some areas phone activation is necessary, but in others the channel is active for all.


So it's luck of the draw where you live and what box you can use, and if you have to call or not.


Here is the official Comcast list of 3D MPEG4 boxes:

Motorola DCX3200 (HD set-top box)

Motorola DCX3400 or DCX3416 (HD/DVR set-top box)

Cisco (Scientific Atlanta) RNG150 (HD set-top box)

Cisco (Scientific Atlanta) RNG200 (HD/DVR set-top box)

Pace RNG110 (HD set-top box)

Samsung RNG150 (HD set-top box)


----------



## DaGamePimp

Thank you both for the added information







.


I'll make the call, just in case, and see what happens.


* I called and they added the code to my account, now to wait for a game to come on







.


** It's working in side by side but does not auto switch my tv, I guess the next match is tomorrow (tues) at 2pm ET (Brazil vs. Korea).


Jason


----------



## bdraw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18776316
> 
> 
> AFAIK each Comcast location was given a choice of receiving the ESPN-3D content in either Mpeg2 or Mpeg4 format.



Wonder how that might work? I asked ESPN which they were sending out and they said MPEG4, no mention of a choice.


----------



## walford

If that is the case then based on the reports some Comcast locations are decoding the MPEG programs and re encoding them in MPEG2.

I also though that the Comcast locations had the choice of receiving the games in 108oi SbS or 720p SbS format but that also may not correct.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/18779539
> 
> 
> If that is the case then based on the reports some Comcast locations are decoding the MPEG programs and re encoding them in MPEG2.



Nope. CMC is providing both MPEG2 & MPEG4 to local systems. They can use either one.



> Quote:
> I also though that the Comcast locations had the choice of receiving the games in 108oi SbS or 720p SbS format but that also may not correct.



Nope. It's only available in 1080i.


----------



## justinclarke83

Ok i just had Comcast come to my house. I have been trying to get ESPN3D for 2 weeks now. First i found out i did not have the right box. So i got a new Cisco RNG200 and still does not pick up the channel. So the Comcast Tech came out and finally said the channel has not been added to my area yet, after everyone i talked to said i should be getting the channel. I am so pissed, he said i need to just check every once in a while to see if the channel comes in.


----------



## walford

Justin,

What city are you located in?


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justinclarke83* /forum/post/18812749
> 
> 
> Ok i just had Comcast come to my house. I have been trying to get ESPN3D for 2 weeks now. First i found out i did not have the right box. So i got a new Cisco RNG200 and still does not pick up the channel. So the Comcast Tech came out and finally said the channel has not been added to my area yet, after everyone i talked to said i should be getting the channel. I am so pissed, he said i need to just check every once in a while to see if the channel comes in.



As you may or may not be aware, not all Comcast service areas will get ESPN 3D at this time.


Check the local topic for your area, and see what other are getting. Or not getting.


----------



## babgvant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *justinclarke83* /forum/post/18812749
> 
> 
> I am so pissed, he said i need to just check every once in a while to see if the channel comes in.



If you call the 3D support line they should be able to tell when the channel will be enabled for your location.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *babgvant* /forum/post/18828437
> 
> 
> If you call the 3D support line they should be able to tell when the channel will be enabled for your location.



Good idea to have it in this topic:


Here is a 3D support number for Comcast: 877 754 4313. Not sure if it applies to all areas, but for activation you still need to call 800 XFINITY.


----------



## Ken H

From Television Broadcast



> Quote:
> Comcast Will Switch to MPEG-4 for 3DTV in August
> 
> 
> Comcast was among the handful of pay TV providers opting to carry ESPN 3D, the world’s first full-time stereoscopic 3DTV network. Comcast subscribers who want to see the programming in 3D just need the proper TV set and shutter glasses for now. Eventually, they’ll also need a specific set-top box. Comcast plans to transmit 3D content exclusively using MPEG-4 H.264, according to Cable360Net.
> 
> 
> The cable operator launched ESPN 3D in both MPEG-2, the video compression standard for over-the-air DTV, and in the more bandwidth efficient MPEG-4 format. Comcast plans to go all MPEG-4 with 3D content in August. It already has around 10 million MPEG-4 boxes in the field, mostly in households with HDTV subscriptions. That leaves around 15 million or so with MPEG-2 decoders.
> 
> 
> Comcast is said to be switching from Motorola to Pace set-tops, which will feature two-way capability and MPEG-4. The two-way capability will allow Comcast to adopt switched digital video delivery, which it plans to do this year to preserve bandwidth for 3DTV. Rather than transmitting all channels simultaneously all the time, as is the case now, a SDV architecture delivers the video stream that’s being watched.
> 
> 
> -- Deborah D. McAdams


----------



## Ken H

Another possible Comcast resource, from AVS Member HokeySmoke:


"The CSR that I have been emailing was finally able to get channel 898 ESPN 3D authorized on my CableCARDs.

[email protected] 


I heard that they usually can resolve CableCARD issues."


----------



## Ken H

Comcast will offer a '3D Events' Channel in many areas, the first use will be for the NASCAR Coke Zero 400 on Saturday July 3rd.


In Michigan, the channel number will be 333.


----------



## Marcus Carr




> Quote:
> The 3D Event Channel will be broadcast on different channels, depending on where you live. See the list below to determine which channel will be used in your area.
> 
> 
> Eastern U.S. (Washington D.C., PA, NJ, VA): Channel 981
> 
> Northern U.S. (MA, ME, IL, MI, CT, NH): Channel 333
> 
> Northern U.S. (Indiana, except Kokomo (334)): Channel 1863
> 
> Southern U.S. (GA, FL, TX, AL): Channel 791
> 
> Western U.S. (CA, WA, OR, CO, NM, AZ): Channel 897



http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...l-broadcasting


----------



## scarabaeus

This showed up on my TiVo yesterday. The channel listing is just some generic announcement where they mention the world cup finals. The channel is the same where comcast had broadcast the masters in 3D. That channel carried 480i colorbars since then, and now they put 1080i PLUGE colorbars on it.


I have a bit of a mixup in my lineup. When they activated ESPN3D on 898, the Comcast 3DTV channel moved from 897 to 896. There was some "dead" KTEH SD channel on 898 before the activation, which has then moved to 897. Not sure if this is only in the bay area or in all of the western US?


----------



## Ken H

As just noticed, Comcast Detroit also has '3DTV2' on channel 332.


So the 3D channel line up is now:


332 3DTV2

333 3DTV

334 ESPN3 (ESPN 3D)


----------



## Marcus Carr

The new channels were added today in Baltimore.


----------



## BelB64

With the panasonic 3D blu ray player, there are 2 hdmi outputs. One is for the video into the tv. The other goes to the a/v receiver that doesn't have a 1.4 hdmi capacity. With Comcast(or any other 3d provider) if you don't have a new receiver, do you have to use only the sound from the tv and give up the surround capability? Or can you just have the hdmi from the cable box provide video and you still use the digital audio out into the receiver.


Thanks


----------



## mds54

I completely lost the two Comcast 3D Event channels a few days ago. I had the TNT

3D Nascar race set to record, and it disappeared too. Now I have nothing on my Guide but the ESPN 3D channel. Anyone else?


----------



## peter0328

I see ESPN 3D and two 3D events channels on my lineup here in Doylestown, PA (980, 981, 982). They require a call to subscribe and activate.


----------



## bt2184

I got my Starter Pack for my Mits today, changed out cable boxes for Comcast to a compatible box, but they can't seem to get the channel to show up for me. They are now sending out a tech in two days to try. I don't have any hope they will be able to fix it. ESPN.com and Comcast over the phone both said it was available in my area. This sucks. Any ideas?


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18871159
> 
> 
> I see ESPN 3D and two 3D events channels on my lineup here in Doylestown, PA (980, 981, 982). They require a call to subscribe and activate.



Same here, same channels in mid Maryland.


----------



## mds54

I know about the call. It now seems that there are problems specific to my area.


----------



## DaGamePimp

So even if you already have ESPN3D active you have to call to activate the other 2 channels..? This is just stupid that we'll have to call every time a new 3D channel is added to the line-up







.


Jason


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/18874003
> 
> 
> So even if you already have ESPN3D active you have to call to activate the other 2 channels..? This is just stupid that we'll have to call every time a new 3D channel is added to the line-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jason



I only had to call to activate ESPN3D. The other channels came automatically.


Note: This is from the Comcast website:
_Do I need to call Comcast to get 3D programming?

Yes. While there is currently no additional charge for 3D programming, you must contact Comcast to enable access to the 3D channels. If you have the qualifying high-definition (HG) set-top box already in your home, there is no need to schedule a service call or get a new set-top box - access to 3D programming can be enabled over the phone._


----------



## DaGamePimp

Hmmm, well the other 2 have not shown up here and I have ESPN3D (called to activate).


Jason


----------



## cyberized

Their 3D broadcasts are NOT compatible with Checkerboard format are they?


----------



## mds54

^^^^

Comcast uses side-by-side and top/bottom formats.

A converter would be needed for some TVs.


----------



## bt2184

I have the Mitsubishi 3DC-1000 that will convert to the checkerboard format. Can anyone tell me what is showing on the ESPN3D channel on Comcast when there is not a game going on? Is there commercials or a logo or anything?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Just a ESPN 3D logo.


Jason


----------



## mds54

^^^^^

.....and a pretty loud audio loop!


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/18884425
> 
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> .....and a pretty loud audio loop!



It's a _dramatic_ audio loop!


----------



## Jimmy

I see that comcast has gone to over-and-under 3D. I think I read somewhere that it was because of going 720 for the Home Run contest. Also that 720P will be the norm with Comcast 3D. Is that true? BTW, I'm still getting everything on my DCT 6416 DVR and the PQ is excellent. Except I do/did have some noise on the right hand side of the screen until I switched my TV to a different aspect overscan --Size 1. (Panasonic 58VT25)


----------



## peter0328

I _will not_ watch a 3D channel that is not SbS 1080i or greater. 960x1080 per eye is the minimum acceptable resolution for me.


----------



## Jimmy

walford, thanks for the update. I'm getting kind of use to the sports 3D. Hope to see a number of football games this season. I gave up my season tickets for this year so I could afford the the TV. I figured 3D will almost make it like I was there.


----------



## aydu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/18910472
> 
> 
> I _will not_ watch a 3D channel that is not SbS 1080i or greater. 960x1080 per eye is the minimum acceptable resolution for me.



I'm sure the networks will immediately change, knowing how you feel about the situation.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/18910041
> 
> 
> I see that comcast has gone to over-and-under 3D. I think I read somewhere that it was because of going 720 for the Home Run contest. Also that 720P will be the norm with Comcast 3D......




I noticed that too with the Home Run broadcast.

But their 3D show-off loop is still side-by-side.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cyberized* /forum/post/18875449
> 
> 
> Their 3D broadcasts are NOT compatible with Checkerboard format are they?



No. If you have a display that only accepts checkerboard 3D, like the Mitsu or Samsung DLP's, you'll need an adapter. See the related topics in the 3D Tech Talk Forum.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/18910041
> 
> 
> I see that comcast has gone to over-and-under 3D.



Nope.



> Quote:
> Also that 720P will be the norm with Comcast 3D.



Nope.


Comcast will pass what providers send them, unless we're talking about a PPV type event. In any event, Comcast uses 1080i for HD and will use 1080i SbS for 3D they source.


While ESPN plans to produce its 3D events in 720p/60, it may continue to deliver ESPN 3D in 1080i/60 to certain operators, depending on their requirements. This info comes from Broadcasting & Cable.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

I have Comcast Cable in South King County, Washington State. I watched the Home Run Derby on Channel 898, top/bottom 720p, then I turned the channel to 897 as the broadcast was wrapping up and there appeared to be a simulcast at 1080i side by side.


----------



## icerat4

Will i be able to dvr tape the xgames in 3d ...on comcast


----------



## Ken H

Topics merged.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/18954520
> 
> 
> Will i be able to dvr tape the xgames in 3d ...on comcast



Yes. You can record them on the HD DVR and play back later.


----------



## icerat4

ty


----------



## PBSengineer

Jeez! This is turning out to be impossible. Last Wednesday, I called Comcast in Tallahassee to get 3D turned on. They told me I needed a new set-top box so I got one. I cannot get this box to even tune to the 2 channels. If you punch in 790, it goes to 801; channel down goes to 785. 3 hours talking to the CS rep here in Tallahassee got me "The channels are only active when there is content and so you can't tune to them; they will appear when there is content" On Thursday, I went to E-CARE web chat and was told flatly that Tallahassee does not have 3D, sorry, go away. Calling the 1-800 tech number gets me, yes, there is 3D and your account correctly shows you having it. No answer why I can't tune to it. E-mail tech help gets me a lot of boilerplate but no help; finally, they schedule a truck roll for next Monday. (ESPN3D shows no content after Sunday) Calling the 877 number for Comcast 3D problems listed earlier in this thread gets me: "No I don't think a truck roll will solve this, I will start a ticket and you should hear back within 72 hours.

Sigh, I just want Comcast 3D.

I can get the 5 min X-games demo in 3D and it works.


----------



## icerat4

The 5 min demo is neat ..I cant wait for it to start...My comcast espn channel 334 in illinois is top and bottom pic..Its a press of 2 buttons on my Sony hx800 and whamo ..3D BABY..I love my sony 3d tv its very nice....


----------



## aydu




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PBSengineer* /forum/post/18971522
> 
> 
> Jeez! This is turning out to be impossible. Last Wednesday, I called Comcast in Tallahassee to get 3D turned on. They told me I needed a new set-top box so I got one. I cannot get this box to even tune to the 2 channels. If you punch in 790, it goes to 801; channel down goes to 785. 3 hours talking to the CS rep here in Tallahassee got me "The channels are only active when there is content and so you can't tune to them; they will appear when there is content" On Thursday, I went to E-CARE web chat and was told flatly that Tallahassee does not have 3D, sorry, go away. Calling the 1-800 tech number gets me, yes, there is 3D and your account correctly shows you having it. No answer why I can't tune to it. E-mail tech help gets me a lot of boilerplate but no help; finally, they schedule a truck roll for next Monday. (ESPN3D shows no content after Sunday) Calling the 877 number for Comcast 3D problems listed earlier in this thread gets me: "No I don't think a truck roll will solve this, I will start a ticket and you should hear back within 72 hours.
> 
> Sigh, I just want Comcast 3D.
> 
> I can get the 5 min X-games demo in 3D and it works.



This is Comcast at their best. Keeping customers on this treadmill for awhile gets them to give up and go away, thus saving them any effort.


----------



## PBSengineer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *aydu* /forum/post/18977510
> 
> 
> This is Comcast at their best. Keeping customers on this treadmill for awhile gets them to give up and go away, thus saving them any effort.



Well...... If I didn't have an HD TiVo with lifetime subscription which will only work with cable. I'd be with Direct TV


----------



## PBSengineer

Finally, after 2 hours on hold and 3 calls, I have an answer. Comcast lied. 3D rollout will occur when they convert to all digital. Here in Tallahassee, that should be 10/6/10. I'm a gonna miss me football in 3D. Oddly enough, in Quincy, FL and Wakulla county, Fl (some of the poorest places in FL) they have it now. I did point out that they should let all the CS reps know this since I have talked to a bunch who had no clue.


Have I told you today how much I just LOVE Comcast?


----------



## icerat4

Looks like some more golf on comcast 8/12 and tnt...anyone else see this on there tv listings...


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PBSengineer* /forum/post/18982669
> 
> 
> Finally, after 2 hours on hold and 3 calls, I have an answer. Comcast lied. 3D rollout will occur when they convert to all digital. Here in Tallahassee, that should be 10/6/10. I'm a gonna miss me football in 3D. Oddly enough, in Quincy, FL and Wakulla county, Fl (some of the poorest places in FL) they have it now. I did point out that they should let all the CS reps know this since I have talked to a bunch who had no clue.
> 
> 
> Have I told you today how much I just LOVE Comcast?



They just figured that people in Tallahassee stopped being interested in football a few years ago--go GATORS


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> Looks like some more golf on comcast 8/12 and tnt...anyone else see this on there tv listings...



Yes saw here in Northern Va.


On another note, I'm hoping ESPN is using the upcoming college football games scheduled for 3D to shake out the proper way to broadcast football games.


I noticed while watching the World Cup replays on VOD this on a particualr play...


There was a shot from the camera on the crane behind the goal on a throw-in (or corner kick, I forget which). The throw was out in front of the goal and as soon as that happened, the director cut to the camera on the sideline to watch the kick going towards the goal. You could clearly see the ball HIT THE CAMERA BEHIND THE GOAL. How cool would that shot have been in 3D? And they either didn't get the shot at all or just missed it because they didn't even show it as an instant replay, although they showed other angles.


----------



## mds54




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19016740
> 
> 
> Looks like some more golf on comcast 8/12 and tnt...anyone else see this on there tv listings...



Where are you seeing this?


----------



## tlogan6797

^^^^

In the channel guide.


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/19024741
> 
> 
> Where are you seeing this?




Here in illinois comcast channel 333 or 334 ..One of the two displays the golf times thursday and friday..3-7 pm


----------



## bt2184

I don't see any PGA 3d listed anywhere.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt2184* /forum/post/19038791
> 
> 
> I don't see any PGA 3d listed anywhere.



Its on the Comcast 3DTV events channel.


For some reason my box has the PGA 3D listed for 4-8PM on the guide even though the graphic says 3-7PM... I'm in PA so I'm ET?


----------



## PBSengineer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19039600
> 
> 
> Its on the Comcast 3DTV events channel.
> 
> 
> For some reason my box has the PGA 3D listed for 4-8PM on the guide even though the graphic says 3-7PM... I'm in PA so I'm ET?



Where is a listing for the 3DTV events channel? They lied to me and it's not yet on our system--I just want to be able to call up and ***** about it not being there.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PBSengineer* /forum/post/19040565
> 
> 
> Where is a listing for the 3DTV events channel? They lied to me and it's not yet on our system--I just want to be able to call up and ***** about it not being there.



It's different for each region. 3D channels here are ESPN3D 980, 3DTV1 981, and 3DTV2 982.


----------



## PBSengineer

Here 790=ESPN3D; 791 = 3DTV. My question is not where there are (or will be when they get around to it here - They first said it was here but, after 8 hours talking to CS reps, they changed to "when we go all digital on 10/10), but what is on them. ESPN has listings for what's there, but where is a listing for what's on Comcast's special events 3D? Since they don't have the channels up, the box won't tune to them nor show listings for them. Comcast's web page has nothing but a FAQ.


----------



## Flynful

I watched the PGA Tournament on comcast last night and got my xpand glasses working to see it in 3D. Terrific. Part 2 is on at 3:00 p.m. This afternoon. It is being shown on channel 981in south Jersey. ESPN is on channel 980. The golf was broadcast side by side and I was able to turn on the 3D on the TV and watch it with no problems, once I got the glasses to work. (I had to reseat the batteries a few times.). ESPN is not "live" but the 2 logos are shown one on top of the other. Is this how ESPN will broadcast? Does that mean I have to buy the Mitsubishi emitter for my DLP 3D capable TV if I want to watch 3D on ESPN? Since the signal is coming through the cable box, do I have to do anything special with the set up if I get the emitter?


----------



## walford

Flynful,

If you have a xx738 or xx838 2010 Mits DLP currently it will only accept 3D content in either checkerboard or SbS format. ESPN-3D sporting events are being broadcast in 720p Top-n-Bottom format so you would need the Mits 3D adapter to convert their content to Checkerboard.


----------



## Flynful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Flynful,
> 
> If you have a xx738 or xx838 2010 Mits DLP currently it will only accept 3D content in either checkerboard or SbS format. ESPN-3D sporting events are being broadcast in 720p Top-n-Bottom format so you would need the Mits 3D adapter to convert their content to Checkerboard.



Thanks for the tip. I assume that the adapter would fit between the cable box and the TV. If so, would it be working for top-n-bottom and side by side or would I have to do sort of work around.


Also, I find that the xpand x102 glasses work up to about 10' during daylight but a lot further at night when other light sources are not present. Do I have a problem? Is this all I can expect. At 10' the glasses flicker, the colors change, and I am either in or out of 3D for a few minutes at a time. Will the xpand glasses work mor reliably with the Mitsubishi adapter?


Thanks.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/19046611
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip. I assume that the adapter would fit between the cable box and the TV. If so, would it be working for top-n-bottom and side by side or would I have to do sort of work around.
> 
> 
> Also, I find that the xpand x102 glasses work up to about 10' during daylight but a lot further at night when other light sources are not present. Do I have a problem? Is this all I can expect. At 10' the glasses flicker, the colors change, and I am either in or out of 3D for a few minutes at a time. Will the xpand glasses work mor reliably with the Mitsubishi adapter?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



Mits Adapter will handle all HDMI 1.4 3D formats. It would go between Comcast box and DLP directly. If you have an A/V Receiver it would go between the A/V Receiver and DLP.


You will not get better range with the Mits Adapter. X102 is DLP Link and only has to do with the DLP TV.


From what I've read here your range is par for the course. Watch when it's dark and you'll have no problems (and better 3D anyway).


----------



## sprasad2

I'm in Chicago and have already called to add the 3D service code to my account. For me, on channel 334 ESPN3D, I just have a logo of the NFL Network advertising it. I was told on the phone that World Cup Soccer matches would be broadcast until the next live event on September 6. But I was told by another Comcast rep that this NFL Network ad was expected and would display until Sept 6. Is anyone actually getting 3d content on ESPN3d at this point? Also does anyone have a channel listing/schedule for the 3D event channel? So far, I haven't been able to view anything on either of Comcast's two 3-d channels. Thank you.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sprasad2* /forum/post/19053584
> 
> 
> I'm in Chicago and have already called to add the 3D service code to my account. For me, on channel 334 ESPN3D, I just have a logo of the NFL Network advertising it. I was told on the phone that World Cup Soccer matches would be broadcast until the next live event on September 6. But I was told by another Comcast rep that this NFL Network ad was expected and would display until Sept 6. Is anyone actually getting 3d content on ESPN3d at this point? Also does anyone have a channel listing/schedule for the 3D event channel? So far, I haven't been able to view anything on either of Comcast's two 3-d channels. Thank you.



I get the ESPN3D 3D Logo on channel 980. Channel 981 "3DTV" and 982 "3DTV2" I get a 2D picture stating Comcast is bringing 3D to the home and stay tuned for updates.


----------



## Flynful

I did a search of ESPN3D and found a tentative schedule of college football games with broadcasting beginning early in September. I ordered the Mitsubishi adapter as the manual that came with my 73836 TV indicated that it would not be able to handle top-to-bottom 3D.


----------



## rajibo

I have it on good authority that the following 3d IMAX movies should be available through Comcast on Demand starting 8/20. I only know for sure that this will be in the NJ/PA/DE region.

*SOS Planet 3d

Haunted Castle 3d

African Adventure 3d

Siegfried and Roy: The Magic Box 3d*


They'll be found in the HD on Demand/Free Movies/3d Movies menu.


----------



## Flynful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that the following 3d IMAX movies should be available through Comcast on Demand starting 8/20. I only know for sure that this will be in the NJ/PA/DE region.
> 
> 
> SOS Planet 3d
> 
> Haunted Castle 3d
> 
> African Adventure 3d
> 
> Siegfried and Roy: The Magic Box 3d
> 
> 
> They'll be found in the HD on Demand/Free Movies/3d Movies menu.



They are not there yet in south Jersey. I looked (and looked and looked). There is no category called 3d Movies.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/19057578
> 
> 
> They are not there yet in south Jersey. I looked (and looked and looked). There is no category called 3d Movies.



It won't be there until 8/20.


----------



## BLMN

tried to activate those here in new hampshire but no success. i can access them on channels 333 and 334 with that subscription notice on top of it but when i called the CSR said they were not supposed to be visible since it is not yet available in my area. got everything ready here, 3d tv, compatible cable box, glasses but i ended up frustrated. gotta love comcast


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19057217
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that the following 3d IMAX movies should be available through Comcast on Demand starting 8/20. I only know for sure that this will be in the NJ/PA/DE region.
> 
> *SOS Planet 3d
> 
> Haunted Castle 3d
> 
> African Adventure 3d
> 
> Siegfried and Roy: The Magic Box 3d*
> 
> 
> They'll be found in the HD on Demand/Free Movies/3d Movies menu.





Is this going to still happen to the best of your sources







tomorrow is d day


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19070887
> 
> 
> Is this going to still happen to the best of your sources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow is d day



As far as I know. Otherwise my 'sources' will have some 'splaining to do for making a liar out of me....


----------



## DaGamePimp

Don't know if this was posted but there is some 3D golf in the On Demand section.


HD on Demand/Sports/PGA Championship 3D


Jason


----------



## bdhart




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19073576
> 
> 
> As far as I know. Otherwise my 'sources' will have some 'splaining to do for making a liar out of me....



All of these showed up after midnight for Portland, OR:

*SOS Planet 3d

Haunted Castle 3d

African Adventure 3d

Siegfried and Roy: The Magic Box 3d

PGA Championship 3D (8 hours worth!)*


That is a step in the right direction for Comcast. There still isn't any content showing up for channel 897 3D Event Channel or 898 ESPN 3D though.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdhart* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> All of these showed up after midnight for Portland, OR:
> 
> 
> SOS Planet 3d
> 
> Haunted Castle 3d
> 
> African Adventure 3d
> 
> Siegfried and Roy: The Magic Box 3d
> 
> PGA Championship 3D (8 hours worth!)
> 
> 
> That is a step in the right direction for Comcast. There still isn't any content showing up for channel 897 3D Event Channel or 898 ESPN 3D though.



We have them here in central Maryland. Go to HD, free movies, 3D Movies.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> We have them here in central Maryland. Go to HD, free movies, 3D Movies.



Well, not quite, When trying to tune in, I get a message saying that "resources not available, please try again later". I guess they are not ready to broadcast yet.


----------



## icerat4

How about Good ole ILLINOIS...ANYONE...


----------



## Alan M

I'm in Rockford Illinois and I don't have ESPN3D till September 29th is what they have told me but I do have the 3d movies listed and the PGA Championship content as well. I'm really pleased with them on this one way to go Comcast.


----------



## rajibo

Did anybody else have to change the left/right glasses swap setting to make it look right or am I just backwards?


I only watched a little bit of each last night but that Earth coming out at the beginning of African Adventure blew my mind.


----------



## icerat4

Just Called Comcast here In Illinois ..THEY HAVE NO CLUE UNREAL


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bdhart* /forum/post/19075419
> 
> 
> All of these showed up after midnight for Portland, OR:
> 
> *SOS Planet 3d
> 
> Haunted Castle 3d
> 
> African Adventure 3d
> 
> Siegfried and Roy: The Magic Box 3d
> 
> PGA Championship 3D (8 hours worth!)*
> 
> 
> That is a step in the right direction for Comcast. There still isn't any content showing up for channel 897 3D Event Channel or 898 ESPN 3D though.



Indeed, have it all here but not that impressed with most of it. I give them credit for getting some content however.


Jason


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19076805
> 
> 
> Did anybody else have to change the left/right glasses swap setting to make it look right or am I just backwards?
> 
> 
> I only watched a little bit of each last night but that Earth coming out at the beginning of African Adventure blew my mind.



OK; are you saying that the reason the movies didn't look right is because we have to hit "reverse" on the 3D setup?


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19079577
> 
> 
> OK; are you saying that the reason the movies didn't look right is because we have to hit "reverse" on the 3D setup?



It's called left/right swap on the VT25 but, yeah.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19080283
> 
> 
> It's called left/right swap on the VT25 but, yeah.



Thanks!


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!



I still cannot get it here in the D.C. Area. They are listed in the OD 3D listing but an error message keeps coming up that "sufficient resources are not available, please try again in after a brief period". The PGA is still available and the messages are still playing on ch's 980 & 980. Hope it is rollout problems and not my older DCT DVR box.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19080422
> 
> 
> I still cannot get it here in the D.C. Area. They are listed in the OD 3D listing but an error message keeps coming up that "sufficient resources are not available, please try again in after a brief period". The PGA is still available and the messages are still playing on ch's 980 & 980. Hope it is rollout problems and not my older DCT DVR box.



Try again--it's working in Annapolis.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Try again--it's working in Annapolis.



Nope! We always lag behind the Baltimore area, usually about a week. I'm going to assume rollout delay and give it to Monday. If not on before, I'll call Comcast ----ugggg! Maybe I'll have to change out my DCT box for one of the new one. It is my understanding I am ok with the DCT DVR. I've been getting the other 3D stuff. That's why I think it is a rollout delay for our area.


----------



## Flynful

Well, as promised, the free 3D movies appeared yesterday but in TtB format that is not supported by by Mitsubishi 73838 TV. Aware that comcast was going to broadcast ESPN 3D in TtB format, I ordered the Mitsubishi 3D adapter and installed it between the cable box and the TV. I wired it up as per the instructions and, NOTHING HAPPENED. The adapter turned on and passed the 3D and other TV signals through but did not change them to checkerboard. In fact, the damned 3D mode button seems to have no functionality at all. The instructions that came with the adapter indicate that I Should be selecting the adapter's 3D normal mode. The problem is that the instructions don't advise just how you know if you are in that or any other mode. A call to Mitsubishi did not resolve the problems. I changed the HDMI port on the TV but nothing happened.


Any ideas on how to get this poc to work?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/19081697
> 
> 
> Well, as promised, the free 3D movies appeared yesterday but in TtB format that is not supported by by Mitsubishi 73838 TV. Aware that comcast was going to broadcast ESPN 3D in TtB format, I ordered the Mitsubishi 3D adapter and installed it between the cable box and the TV. I wired it up as per the instructions and, NOTHING HAPPENED. The adapter turned on and passed the 3D and other TV signals through but did not change them to checkerboard. In fact, the damned 3D mode button seems to have no functionality at all. The instructions that came with the adapter indicate that I Should be selecting the adapter's 3D normal mode. The problem is that the instructions don't advise just how you know if you are in that or any other mode. A call to Mitsubishi did not resolve the problems. I changed the HDMI port on the TV but nothing happened.
> 
> 
> Any ideas on how to get this poc to work?



Make sure your cablebox is outputting HD.


----------



## walford

Did you set your Mits TV to 3D mode per the adapter instructions?

What 3D channel are you watching on Comcast?

Did you cycle through the different 3D mode options on your adapter's remote to change the output to Checkeboard.

AFAIK only ESPN-3D programs are in in 720p TnB fomat and all other programs are in 1080i SbS format from Comcast.

What does the image on your TV look like?


----------



## Flynful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Did you set your Mits TV to 3D mode per the adapter instructions? Yes
> 
> What 3D channel are you watching on Comcast? On demand. Free HD movies, of which there are now 4.
> 
> Did you cycle through the different 3D mode options on your adapter's remote to change the output to Checkeboard. The adapter did not recognize 3D mode. There was no indication of 3D even when I turned the TV 3D on and off. That light never went on.
> 
> AFAIK only ESPN-3D programs are in in 720p TnB fomat and all other programs are in 1080i SbS format from Comcast. These 3D movies were all TtB.
> 
> What does the image on your TV look like?



. The screen splits into two identical images, one on top of the other.


In addition, I changed the hdmi from input 1 to input 2. Then I tried input 4 and named it DVD. For whatever reason, the din cable that connects the 3D glasses emitter on the TV to the 3d glasses emitter in on the adapter did not wake up the adapter when the tv was in 3D mode or when the cable box transmitted 3d content.


I am waiting a call back from Mitsubishi support.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19077307
> 
> 
> Indeed, have it all here but not that impressed with most of it. I give them credit for getting some content however.
> 
> 
> Jason



After I reversed the image(thanks rajibo), I was super impressed with the two I watched last night. IMAX Africa was GREAT--better than GC. It was a bright as as any 2D--better than the theater Avatar. If you weren't impressed, try watching it on a large Mits


----------



## icerat4

Anyone In Illinois Know when we might see this new content


----------



## bt2184

I haven't seen the African Safari yet, but the others listed were pretty lame in my opinion. Siegfried and Roy was really cheasy and Planet OS was pretty boring. Hope they continue to add more quality content.


----------



## walford

Flnyful,

Did you try changing the output from the adapter by using the 3D mode button on the adapter's remote to checkerboard since it is apparently outputting Tnb.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/19082953
> 
> 
> . The screen splits into two identical images, one on top of the other.
> 
> 
> In addition, I changed the hdmi from input 1 to input 2. Then I tried input 4 and named it DVD. For whatever reason, the din cable that connects the 3D glasses emitter on the TV to the 3d glasses emitter in on the adapter did not wake up the adapter when the tv was in 3D mode or when the cable box transmitted 3d content.
> 
> 
> I am waiting a call back from Mitsubishi support.



Make sure your cablebox is set to 1080; unless the 3D light on the adapter is on, you're not getting 3D from the cablebox. 3D is NASTY--there are so many setting that have to be right.


----------



## robotten




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt2184* /forum/post/19084104
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the African Safari yet, but the others listed were pretty lame in my opinion. Siegfried and Roy was really cheasy and Planet OS was pretty boring. Hope they continue to add more quality content.



BT, I watched the Africa and Siegfried and Roy today. *At first, the Siegfried and Roy had reverse depth, but then I changed the swap left right setting on the VT25 as per other posts in this thread.* Worked like a champ! What TV are you watching on, is your comment on the filming, or just on the available titles?


Also, I was cool watching the Africa piece with 4 elephants in the family room. Effect was very cool!

*I do give credit to comcast for having ANY 3D content on demand!* Hopefully they will make a bunch available!


Robotten


----------



## melman26

Thanks Rajibo for the tip, on my t.v. it is not called "reverse" or anything but I figured it out.


For those of you that have a samsung 3d tv and the new content does not look right, try going to menu, then scroll down to 3d click 3d then click picture correction and that would make it look so much better.


----------



## melman26

But still not getting the "comcast event" channel here in atlanta (790), tips anyone?


----------



## bt2184




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *robotten* /forum/post/19085030
> 
> 
> BT, I watched the Africa and Siegfried and Roy today. *At first, the Siegfried and Roy had reverse depth, but then I changed the swap left right setting on the VT25 as per other posts in this thread.* Worked like a champ! What TV are you watching on, is your comment on the filming, or just on the available titles?
> 
> 
> Also, I was cool watching the Africa piece with 4 elephants in the family room. Effect was very cool!
> 
> *I do give credit to comcast for having ANY 3D content on demand!* Hopefully they will make a bunch available!
> 
> 
> Robotten



I agree its better than nothing and a step in the right direction. I didn't have any problem with the setting on my TV, everything worked like it's supposed to. The Haunted Castle had a good 3D effect, but the show itself was not very interesting, as were the others. Hopefully tonight I will get a chance to watch the African Safari and hopefully that will be better than the other titles.


----------



## kblee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19083951
> 
> 
> Anyone In Illinois Know when we might see this new content



All of them were available for me as of yesterday.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *melman26* /forum/post/19085168
> 
> 
> But still not getting the "comcast event" channel here in atlanta (790), tips anyone?



Try on demand-- "free movies" then "3D" if that doesn't work, move further north.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt2184* /forum/post/19084104
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the African Safari yet, but the others listed were pretty lame in my opinion. Siegfried and Roy was really cheasy and Planet OS was pretty boring. Hope they continue to add more quality content.



Gee...I thought the _Haunted Castle_ was cool. Sitting up close it was like a good haunted house ride at an amusement park--not good though if you have a problem with ghosts.


----------



## Jimmy

Anybody getting these with the moto dct 6414 dvr? I can get the preview but when I select "watch movie" it goes to the error message, cannot process your request, try later".


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19086206
> 
> 
> Anybody getting these with the moto dct 6414 dvr? I can get the preview but when I select "watch movie" it goes to the error message, cannot process your request, try later".



I thought that only the 3400 series is mpeg 4 (3D).


----------



## GregK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19086206
> 
> 
> Anybody getting these with the moto dct 6414 dvr? I can get the preview but when I select "watch movie" it goes to the error message, cannot process your request, try later".



Yes. And I had called Comcast to do a specific 3-D "activation" to try to resolve this issue. That was on Friday. I'll try to check it again the next time I'm at home.


----------



## Flynful

I figured out my problem with the Mitsubishi adapter and the culprit is comcast. it only took two days of playing around with the adapter. By accident I was playing with the adapter while on a high def channel that was not broadcasting in 3D. Son of a gun, the adapter gave me top and bottom and side by side options. When I went to the on demand channel and loaded the 3D movies (I tried all four) the adapter would not "adapt". In frustration I checked the resolution of the supposedly HD on demand movies and discovered that I was receiving them in 480i. I then tried the PGA 3D on demand replay, which was in high def and the adapter worked.


So, I called comcast and asked if they were aware that these movies were being broadcast, at least here in south Jersey, in 480i. The service rep who I talked to said he would look into the problem and get back to me. Hopefully, the movies will be transmitted in HD.


The user manual that came with the adapter advises that for automatic detection of HDMI 1.4a 3D signals I should use 3D mode Normal. Well, the choices I have are SbS, TtB and 3d off, which I suppose is the normal mode. I guess I will find out soon enough.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19083909
> 
> 
> After I reversed the image(thanks rajibo), I was super impressed with the two I watched last night. IMAX Africa was GREAT--better than GC. It was a bright as as any 2D--better than the theater Avatar. If you weren't impressed, try watching it on a large Mits



Hehe, no thanks, having seen two different 82738's at two different locations I can honestly say that I have no idea how people are buying these sets based upon anything more than their size, the image quality is very lackluster (dull and blurry) and I am both a Mitsu and DLP fan. My Mits DLP projector throws a better over-all 2D image at 120" than what the 82738 delivers. Now obviously a large display can be more immersive, especially for 3D effect, but I when I said I was not impressed I was not just talking 3D effect but over-all quality of the video as well as the content. Now granted part of the issue for me could be my particular cable box as I have one of the older motorola HD boxes and I hear the newer boxes may do a better job. I don't know if this is true and when I ask comcast for a swap to a newer box they say I'll get whatever they have available and I cannot request a particular box.


Jason


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregK* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And I had called Comcast to do a specific 3-D "activation" to try to resolve this issue. That was on Friday. I'll try to check it again the next time I'm at home.



Thanks Greg, at least I know it's not just me. The PGA still plays fine, just the movies go to error message. I am going to call Comcast today. I hate doing that! I don't even know if they are replacing boxes around here yet. They probably won't even know what I'm talking about. Thanks again for the reply, that was helpful.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19087767
> 
> 
> Hehe, no thanks, having seen two different 82738's at two different locations I can honestly say that I have no idea how people are buying these sets based upon anything more than their size, the image quality is very lackluster (dull and blurry)
> 
> 
> Jason



Next time you watch, have them change the picture setting from "dull and blurry" to bright and sharp. Seriously, if you honestly saw a dull and blurry image on a new Mits, have them change the picture setting to "Bright," because I have never seen a TV with as bright and sharp image as my Mits and my son with a 2 year old sammy plasma, agrees.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> So, I called comcast and asked if they were aware that these movies were being broadcast, at least here in south Jersey, in 480i. The service rep who I talked to said he would look into the problem and get back to me. Hopefully, the movies will be transmitted in HD.



This must be the same problem I'm having in Northern VA.


Yesterday, during the Phillies/Nats rain delay, I thought I'd try out the new On Demand 3D offerings (WD65737 with the adpater and emitter installed per the instructions).


I have one of the newer boxes (rng series??? the smaller black one , about the size of the cable modems). It worked great for the PGA and the ON Demand replay of World Cup games.


Currently, the ESPN3D logo works fine. The new ON Demand offerings do not. All I'm seeing is the adapter constantly cycling trying to find the right signal. I get surprisingly good surround sound, but no picture. Only a completely black (or bluish) screen as the adapter cycles through.


So I call the number a prior CSR gave me for "Comcast 3D support." Sure enough, I get straight through to Comcast 3D Support. The first thing she asks me is "Were you transfered here by another agent?" I say "no, the last time I called about this she gave me this number." Apparently, they are not supposed to give out this number. Anyway, she goes through the whole list of do I have a 3D TV, do I have an adapter, do I have glasses? Do I get any picture on any channels? Do I have HDMI cables? All the while I'm trying to explain that it works great on the non-OD 3D content. She keeps saying it must be the adapter. BUT IT WORKS ON ALL THE OTHER 3D channels! I suggest I'm not really getting a 3D signal. Several times. She say I can swap the box. BUT IT WORKS ON ALL THE OTHER CHANNELS. Maybe it's the SIGNAL. She still says to call Mits. But she sends the reactivate signal anyway. Still no go on ANY of the OD offerings. She does point me at another demo under "Help and Service." It's a 5 minute X Games video. IT works great. Back to the OD and NOTHING. She says it MUST be the adpater, call Mits.


So after about an hour on the phone, I left it there. Then I go check my older HD DVR box, and I'm getting a perfect TnB pic on the Africa choice. But it's not a 3D TV. I go back and check the other box in case someone fixed the signal, but still no go.


So I'll try again tonight and see if I can figure out if I'm not really getting an HD signal. The interesting thing here is that I started out trying to watch the Planet SOS, because I HAVE that in 480i frame sequential for my old SD 3D setup and am VERY familiar with it and wanted to compare. If they are just broadcasting that, without some form of upconvert, it will NEVER work.


Good to know it's not just me.


----------



## mercus

Issue with Comcast "On Demand" remote functionality. As stated in earlier posts, you have to switch the Panasonic VT25 to side by side and reverse left/right to see the Comcast On-Demand 3D content (Wild Safari, Seigrfired and Roy, etc.). I am wondering if anyone else had the issue where the DCX3400 remote will not function for stop, pause, etc. while in the manual setting mode. I have to switch the 3D settings on the Panasonic back to auto to get the Comcast remote to work.


Thanks


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Issue with Comcast "On Demand" remote functionality. As stated in earlier posts, you have to switch the Panasonic VT25 to side by side and reverse left/right to see the Comcast On-Demand 3D content (Wild Safari, Seigrfired and Roy, etc.). I am wondering if anyone else had the issue where the DCX3400 remote will not function for stop, pause, etc. while in the manual setting mode. I have to switch the 3D settings on the Panasonic back to auto to get the Comcast remote to work.
> 
> 
> Thanks



Not the problem, I have to be able to get the content before I need to reverse/size by side.


I did call comcast this morning and got a tech rep that seemed to know about the 3D movie rollout, requirements, DCT vs. DCX boxes and such. He said I was the first one to call in with a 3D problem --- ever! His theory is, since I'm getting the other 3D material ok, it is likely not the box. I reminded him of Mpeg 2 vs. 4. He said that might be. He wanted to investigate it further. He really sounded like he wanted to get into this 3D stuff. Said he would get back to me today. Actually, it was one of the best sessions I've ever had on a problem call.


----------



## kblee

It is strange that I had to "reverse" on my Mitsubishi DLP for the 4 new movies, but not for the X-Games. All are in TtB format.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> He said I was the first one to call in with a 3D problem --- ever!



Just curious when you called.


I called Sunday 8/22/2010 around 4:00pm. Were you really first? The woman I spoke with at Comcast 3D Support didn't seem to know anything other than to read the script. Did your guy transfer you to 3D Support? OR maybe put you on hold for while while HE called over there?


Just trying to figure out if the "regular" CSRs are aware of the 3D Support center. I would suggest that anyone that calls in to Comcast about 3D somehow mentions the 3D Support Center.


----------



## icerat4

In illinois this is the comcast 3d hotline



Comcast 3d only hotline number 877-754-4313...


----------



## DaGamePimp

Ironically after attempting to get an updated cable box from Comcast over the last couple of months they saw fit to call me today and arrange for a swap to their latest equipment at no charge. They said they are running checks through their system and people with older boxes that have 3D tv's will be upgraded just in case they change their display methods.


Jason


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious when you called.
> 
> 
> I called Sunday 8/22/2010 around 4:00pm. Were you really first? The woman I spoke with at Comcast 3D Support didn't seem to know anything other than to read the script. Did your guy transfer you to 3D Support? OR maybe put you on hold for while while HE called over there?
> 
> 
> Just trying to figure out if the "regular" CSRs are aware of the 3D Support center. I would suggest that anyone that calls in to Comcast about 3D somehow mentions the 3D Support Center.



I called about 9am this morning, but it was the regular comcast tel #. At that time I didn't know about a 3D Support group. The rep did call be back and wouldn't you believe, I just missed the call by seconds. I called right back but got into a different call center. when I called back, the rep said he did not see a trouble ticket so he created one. The first guy may call back yet today, if allowed to do so. I'll give it tomorrow, then I'll try that 3D support number. I've talked to 3 reps so far, and all of them left the phone for a long time, which makes be think they were checking with another person or group. The last guy that I just talked to, asked me if I had 3d glasses. I wanted to hang up then----but I was nice. I really thought that first guy was going to be the man!


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19088071
> 
> 
> Next time you watch, have them change the picture setting from "dull and blurry" to bright and sharp. Seriously, if you honestly saw a dull and blurry image on a new Mits, have them change the picture setting to "Bright," because I have never seen a TV with as bright and sharp image as my Mits and my son with a 2 year old sammy plasma, agrees.



Well I hate to say it but one of the two sets had been ISF calibrated







.


* Sorry for the OT.


Jason


----------



## Jimmy

With everything said, it is worth asking; Is anybody getting the OnDemand 3D movies with any of the Moto DCT 6400 series boxes? can anybody verify these movies are coming in mpeg4. If they are then that is the problem for those of us with dct's. Thanks


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19090444
> 
> 
> With everything said, it is worth asking; Is anybody getting the OnDemand 3D movies with any of the Moto DCT 6400 series boxes? can anybody verify these movies are coming in mpeg4. If they are then that is the problem for those of us with dct's. Thanks



The movies are definitely mpeg2. I have a DCT3416 and they play fine. Is there is an SRM code along with the error message you are getting?


----------



## icerat4

Guess what us up here in northren ill.just got..Up allthe new 3d movies...Hope they look asood as grand canyon....Omg and ps3 motorstorm 9.99 10 new tracks and more ..Awesome


----------



## icerat4

new comcast box hx800 str1010 all working great...







illinois has content ..Ok whats next LOL


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> The movies are definitely mpeg2. I have a DCT3416 and they play fine. Is there is an SRM code along with the error message you are getting?



The code is E5232, Required resources not available, please try after a brief time. The box is a DCT 6412 DVR. I do get the 2D preview but the code comes up when you select "watch movie".


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> The movies are definitely mpeg2.



Interesting. The 3D CSR I talked to kept mentioning that the box had to be capable of mpeg4. However, as I said, on my older DCT series HD DVR, I can see the TnB perfectly. But NOT on the "new" mpeg4 capable box.



> Quote:
> Comcast 3d only hotline number 877-754-4313...



That's the same number I was given in Northern VA, so there be only one 3D Support Center.


----------



## mercus

A call to the Comcast 3D hotline resulted in the suggestion to replace the box. I am pretty sure replacing the DCX3400 will not correct the issue. The support person did state that they have not seen this one for sure. I am running the Panny TC-P50VT25 and the aforementioned motorola. Again, the 3D contents play fine (great even), but I lose control of the On-Demand remote functions for stop, pause, rewind, etc. once I change the Panny 3D settings to manual. I need to put the settings back to normal to regain control of the remote functions.


Anybody elese seen this issue?


thanks


----------



## tlogan6797

Not quite. But when I got the newer RNG series box, the remote looks like the DCT remotes, except that the faceplate is a different color (a darker silver/gray). The RNG remote does NOT work the DCT boxes, but the DCT remote DOES work the RNG box.


So I swapped it for one of the older remotes. And my Harmony 700 still works both boxes.


----------



## Dgephri




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mercus* /forum/post/19093136
> 
> 
> A call to the Comcast 3D hotline resulted in the suggestion to replace the box. I am pretty sure replacing the DCX3400 will not correct the issue. The support person did state that they have not seen this one for sure. I am running the Panny TC-P50VT25 and the aforementioned motorola. Again, the 3D contents play fine (great even), but I lose control of the On-Demand remote functions for stop, pause, rewind, etc. once I change the Panny 3D settings to manual. I need to put the settings back to normal to regain control of the remote functions.
> 
> 
> Anybody elese seen this issue?
> 
> 
> thanks



I see the same on my 58VT25 when watching ESPN3D, or playing any of the OnDemand content. My guess is the HDMI spec says something about onscreen overlays that the cable box doesn't comply with yet so the commands are blocked as soon as the box sees you are in 3D mode?


----------



## Jimmy

Well I haven't heard anything back yet from Comcast. I really can't spend any time on it until tomorrow, then I'll call that hotline. I won't really object if the want me to swap out the 6412 box for the DCX 3400 although I read some people are not having the best time with them.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well I haven't heard anything back yet from Comcast. I really can't spend any time on it until tomorrow, then I'll call that hotline. I won't really object if the want me to swap out the 6412 box for the DCX 3400 although I read some people are not having the best time with them.



First let me say, calling the 3D Hotline number IS the way to go. After wasting an hour calling the regular Comcast number, trying to get a status on my trouble ticket and basically repeating my problem two more times (was cut off once), I was told my account had to be updated to show 3D. Of course I didn't think that was it. I was told to wait 5 mins and try it again. of course it still wouldn't work. I gave up and called the hot line. What a difference. They went thru all the possible reasons, ruling out box types down to a logical reason, the movies have not rolled out yet in my area and they should not be on the guide yet. Their system shows I should only have the ESPN programs and the PGA. However, towns just 30 miles away have the roll out, so they are still puzzled. They want to investigate further and have promised to call me back. I really want to believe they will and get to the bottom. My concern is I may not get the football games coming up, although I've had no problem with regular programming ---yet.


----------



## tlogan6797

Hmmmm...now I'm wondering if that the problem I'm having in Northern VA.


Once or twice the pic would flash but look like one of the old scrambled premium channels. Maybe the OD content is not REALLY available yet. I haven't seen any notices or messages about it being available and I would think that is something that they would at least send a message about.


----------



## Jimmy

The 3D tech did just call back to advise the problem has been escalated to her management who in turn has escalated to a higher tier tech group. So, they must be baffled too. I love being a pioneer! They promised a status update as they proceed today. I'm impressed with this 3D group.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmmmm...now I'm wondering if that the problem I'm having in Northern VA.
> 
> 
> Once or twice the pic would flash but look like one of the old scrambled premium channels. Maybe the OD content is not REALLY available yet. I haven't seen any notices or messages about it being available and I would think that is something that they would at least send a message about.



That is probably it, but why would they escalate it? Maybe why it hasn't rolled out, but they thought it did?


----------



## mercus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dgephri* /forum/post/19093723
> 
> 
> I see the same on my 58VT25 when watching ESPN3D, or playing any of the OnDemand content. My guess is the HDMI spec says something about onscreen overlays that the cable box doesn't comply with yet so the commands are blocked as soon as the box sees you are in 3D mode?



Well, I have not called back to the 3D hotline, but I did determine that if I cover the remote sensor on the DCX3400 with a sheet of paper, then the remote commands function while in 3D (in non-auto 3D mode on the TC-P50VT25). I had read about this somewhere and I am unsure what the long term resolution is. I'll call them now so they can record this.


----------



## mercus

BTW, PGA Golf in 3D is AMAZING on this TV (P50VT25).


----------



## Flynful

Has anyone heard whether Comcast is doing anything about the four "HD" On Demand 3D movies now being broadcast in 480i? I don' t want to call if they are working on the problem. The CSR I spoke to the other day has not gotten back to me as yet.


----------



## walford

Flynful,

What make/model of box do you have from Comcast?

What settings have you set in it for outputting 4:3 aspect ratio programs and for outputting 16:9 aspect ratio programs?

What aspect ratio of TV have you told your comcast box you have 4:3 or 16:9?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Just got the upgrade to a DCX3200 and the image is superior to my old box in both 2D and 3D. The tech basically said this is their only box that is 3D 'certified', he also stated they are in a learning process regarding 3D.


Jason


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19101906
> 
> 
> Just got the upgrade to a DCX3200 and the image is superior to my old box in both 2D and 3D. The tech basically said this is their only box that is 3D 'certified', he also stated they are in a learning process regarding 3D.
> 
> 
> Jason

































right


----------



## Flynful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Flynful,
> 
> What make/model of box do you have from Comcast? Cisco RNG200 dvr. This cable box displays HD 3D in TtB and SbS but the on demand TtB displays at 480i, not in HD. I watched the PGA tournament in 3D which was broadcast in SbS and handled directly by my Mitsubishi 73838 DLP TV. The on demand movies are TtB and I need the 3DA-1 adapter to generate the checkerboard pattern. However, the adapter does not recognize 3D is being broadcast unless the broadcast is in HD.
> 
> What settings have you set in it for outputting 4:3 aspect ratio programs and for outputting 16:9 aspect ratio programs? none. It never needed any to work properly.
> 
> What aspect ratio of TV have you told your comcast box you have 4:3 or 16:9?



none. I did not know you could talk to the cable box. It sends 16:9 in HD and 4:3 in SD. No instructions came with the box with regard to setting the output. How would this help? The problem is that the on demand 3D is not being broadcast in HD.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/19102453
> 
> 
> none. I did not know you could talk to the cable box. It sends 16:9 in HD and 4:3 in SD. No instructions came with the box with regard to setting the output. How would this help? The problem is that the on demand 3D is not being broadcast in HD.



The moto 3400 has a "format" button on the front panel--changes resolution each time it is hit.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/19102453
> 
> 
> The problem is that the on demand 3D is not being broadcast in HD.



This doesn't sound right. A 480i version of these movies does not exist. I am more likely to believe the issue lies at the cable box. When you play the movies does in revert to a 4:3 aspect ratio?


If you have a Moto box, with the power on, press power then menu and a menu screen should pop up. Check to see what the 4:3 override is set to. If it is set to 480i, I would try changing that to 480p.


The on demand menu is in SD. Is it possible that the adapter is not recognizing the change from the menu to the movie? Have you tried powering up the adapter after the movie has already started playing?


I'm just throwing some ideas out there...


----------



## Flynful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't sound right. A 480i version of these movies does not exist. I am more likely to believe the issue lies at the cable box. When you play the movies does in revert to a 4:3 aspect ratio?
> 
> 
> The screen displays two images, one on top of the other, and each the full width of the screen. I have waited for the movies to begin and when I check the format I get 480i. The adapter will not recognize anything other than HD so it never begins to convert the signal to checkerboard. While the movies may be super duper high def, they are being transmitted in standard def. Please note that other HD On Demand movies are transmitted in HD. The issue is only with these 3D puppies.
> 
> 
> If you have a Moto box, with the power on, press power then menu and a menu screen should pop up. Check to see what the 4:3 override is set to. If it is set to 480i, I would try changing that to 480p.
> 
> 
> The setup for the RNG200 indicates that the HDMI video output is automatically adjusted. I have no problems in receiving other HD programs through this cable box.
> 
> 
> The on demand menu is in SD. Is it possible that the adapter is not recognizing the change from the menu to the movie? Have you tried powering up the adapter after the movie has already started playing?
> 
> 
> Yes, but I will wait a little longer to see if this works. Good idea.
> 
> 
> I'm just throwing some ideas out there...



thanks


----------



## Flynful

Rajibo,

I get ESPN on channel 980 in TtB mode and 720p. The adapter works to send a checkerboard pattern to the TV In 3D, which looks great. I can' t figure out why I am not able to see the on demand movies.


There are a few video settings for the Cisco box but they don't say what format is to be delivered to the TV if I select fixed or another selection.

Since the auto setting works and this is my third Cisco box, I am not sure I want to do much exploring with it.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19102411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right



Well, don't shoot the messenger







.


Jason


----------



## DanTheMan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Dgephri* /forum/post/19093723
> 
> 
> I see the same on my 58VT25 when watching ESPN3D, or playing any of the OnDemand content. My guess is the HDMI spec says something about onscreen overlays that the cable box doesn't comply with yet so the commands are blocked as soon as the box sees you are in 3D mode?



I also lose remote control of the cable box while watching 3D. Since I also cannot change the volume on my AV Receiver, I think maybe the problem is the IR signal to sync the glasses is interfering with the IR sent by my remote. I'm using a Harmony 880 remote. The Panasonic Blu-Ray box doesn't get affected, nor does the TV, but Panasonic may have done something to make sure their 3D sync signal didn't interact improperly with their Blu-Ray or TV remote signals. Just disabling the 3D glasses in the TV's 3D setup menu eliminates the problem immediately.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/19102798
> 
> 
> Rajibo,
> 
> I get ESPN on channel 980 in TtB mode and 720p. The adapter works to send a checkerboard pattern to the TV In 3D, which looks great. I can' t figure out why I am not able to see the on demand movies.
> 
> 
> There are a few video settings for the Cisco box but they don't say what format is to be delivered to the TV if I select fixed or another selection.
> 
> Since the auto setting works and this is my third Cisco box, I am not sure I want to do much exploring with it.



Are you able to watch the PGA championship 3d on demand or is it only the movies?


----------



## tlogan6797

For me, it's ONLY the movies. ALL other 3D programing works great (except that the Comcast 3D channel logo does NOT appear to be 3D while the ESPN3D logo looks great, but the music is cranked WAAAAY too high).


I haven't had a chance to try any of the other suggestions (cable box output setting, etc), hopefully tonight.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard whether Comcast is doing anything about the four "HD" On Demand 3D movies now being broadcast in 480i? I don' t want to call if they are working on the problem. The CSR I spoke to the other day has not gotten back to me as yet.



480i?? I can only access the 2D preview trailers, they certainly are not 480i. The 3D group has not gotten back to me yet, as to why I can't access the 3D content of these movies. Feeling is they are not turned up yet in my area, which would explain my symptoms.


----------



## Flynful

Rajibo,

I watched the PGA tournament in 3D. It was great. I got the 3DA-1 adapter because the Mitsubishi 73838 TV does not support TtB 3D. The tournament was SbS and looked great on the Mits TV through Xpand glasses. But, the ESPN channel displays a TtB format. Because I want to watch the college football games scheduled to be broadcast in 3D this fall I ordered the adapter to convert the format to checkerboard. As I can now see the TtB ESPN logo in 3D I think I got what I need. But, it would be a bonus to see the on demand 3D movies, too. I guess a call to comcast is in order.


----------



## Flynful

I called the 3D service number given in one of the above posts and spoke to a very helpful CSR about the problem I have been having with the On Demand movies being transmitted in 480i to my Mitsubishi 73838 TV. She listened attentively to my problems, asked a few questions and then called in another tech to assist us both. He had me do a few things but ultimately found the solution. This should work for anyone who is using the Cisco RNG200 DVR cable box.


The video output from this box is set to auto. I spent the last hour directly in front of the box (rather than 15' away) and noticed that when the channel is changed the resolution being displayed on the front of the box also changes, say from 480i to 720p or 1080i, whatever the box determines is being broadcast on the channel selected. So the box might report "480i auto"or "720p auto", whatever. When I tuned in a HD station it went to either 720p auto or 1080i auto. But, when I tuned into the HD on Demand 3D movies it would stay on 480i auto. The solution, at least for my set up, is to override the auto feature. this is done as follows:


On the cable box (and not the remote), press and hold the "select" key until the display flashes.


Press Volume up or down (and not the channel up and down) buttons to changes the display being sent to the TV. You may have to press and hold the select button a few times to get to 720p and then to 1080i. The 3Da-1 adapter will then work to generate the checkerboard format needed to view 3D on the screen.


The problem is that the process so far is only effective for the one viewing session and you have to go back and redo the resolution each time you want to view one of these movies.


The 3D effects are terrific and worth the extra effort.


The comcast people were great. 5 stars


----------



## Flynful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> 480i?? I can only access the 2D preview trailers, they certainly are not 480i. The 3D group has not gotten back to me yet, as to why I can't access the 3D content of these movies. Feeling is they are not turned up yet in my area, which would explain my symptoms.



Jimmy,

Since I was able to override auto and send the 3D movies in 1080i, believe that they are being sent TO the cable box in HD but they are then downscaled, for whatever reason, to 480i. I think my problem has to do with the Cisco RNG200 cable box. The 3D effects are incredible. You can poke your hand through the credits.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/19104824
> 
> 
> I called the 3D service number given in one of the above posts and spoke to a very helpful CSR about the problem I have been having with the On Demand movies being transmitted in 480i to my Mitsubishi 73838 TV. She listened attentively to my problems, asked a few questions and then called in another tech to assist us both. He had me do a few things but ultimately found the solution. This should work for anyone who is using the Cisco RNG200 DVR cable box.
> 
> 
> The video output from this box is set to auto. I spent the last hour directly in front of the box (rather than 15' away) and noticed that when the channel is changed the resolution being displayed on the front of the box also changes, say from 480i to 720p or 1080i, whatever the box determines is being broadcast on the channel selected. So the box might report "480i auto"or "720p auto", whatever. When I tuned in a HD station it went to either 720p auto or 1080i auto. But, when I tuned into the HD on Demand 3D movies it would stay on 480i auto. The solution, at least for my set up, is to override the auto feature. this is done as follows:
> 
> 
> On the cable box (and not the remote), press and hold the "select" key until the display flashes.
> 
> 
> Press Volume up or down (and not the channel up and down) buttons to changes the display being sent to the TV. You may have to press and hold the select button a few times to get to 720p and then to 1080i. The 3Da-1 adapter will then work to generate the checkerboard format needed to view 3D on the screen.
> 
> 
> The problem is that the process so far is only effective for the one viewing session and you have to go back and redo the resolution each time you want to view one of these movies.
> 
> 
> The 3D effects are terrific and worth the extra effort.
> 
> 
> The comcast people were great. 5 stars



Glad to see you got that worked out.


----------



## Flynful

Thanks for the help. Very much appreciated.

Steve G


----------



## Jimmy

I also had a very good session with a 3D tech just a few minutes ago. We were on the phone about a half an hour re my problem with not being able to access the 3D movies on demand, although they are in the OD guide and even allows you to review the 2D preview trailer. The tech had the complete log of what has transpired over the past 3 days, so I didn't have to repeat every thing. Still not knowing exactly what is wrong, although there are a number of things that could be the problem, they are going to try and do some software testing and try working directly with my DCT6412. In addition, as plan B if that doesn't work, they scheduled what is called a "Lead Tech" to come to my home on Saturday morning, no charge. They really want to know what 3D problems they are having. It was indicated this is why they rolled-out these on-demand 3D movies in the fashion they have and quite a few problems have been addressed so far. Like I said before, I've been impressed with this Comcast 3D group. BTW/ they are in Denver, Colo.


----------



## tlogan6797

Ok, guess I have to call again or just change my box.


I have a Comcast RNG110 box (==> Adpater ==> WD65737) . There are NO buttons on it. Everything MUST be accesed via the remote and I can't find any way to get to the service menu like I can on my other boxes in order to check if I'm outputting 480i for the OD content. And I can't find any setting for what the Mits may be doing to a 480i signal.


However, there IS a blue light that indicates HD. It goes on when I select the 3D OD content, and it goes off when I hit Menu, which is NOT HD. I DID get the picture to flash for about 1 second each time the adapter cycled to TnB. It just seems like the adapter cannot lock on the signal.


----------



## PBSengineer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/19108828
> 
> 
> Ok, guess I have to call again or just change my box.
> 
> 
> I have a Comcast RNG110 box (==> Adpater ==> WD65737) . There are NO buttons on it. Everything MUST be accesed via the remote and I can't find any way to get to the service menu like I can on my other boxes in order to check if I'm outputting 480i for the OD content. And I can't find any setting for what the Mits may be doing to a 480i signal.
> 
> 
> However, there IS a blue light that indicates HD. It goes on when I select the 3D OD content, and it goes off when I hit Menu, which is NOT HD. I DID get the picture to flash for about 1 second each time the adapter cycled to TnB. It just seems like the adapter cannot lock on the signal.



I'm having the same problem. Without the adapter, the TV shows TnB and reports 1080p which should be what the adapter wants. What I get is nothing but occasional flashes. TV in 3D or not. Takes forever to recover when I get back to 2D content from Comcast.


----------



## PBSengineer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/19108828
> 
> 
> Ok, guess I have to call again or just change my box.
> 
> 
> I have a Comcast RNG110 box (==> Adpater ==> WD65737) . There are NO buttons on it. Everything MUST be accesed via the remote and I can't find any way to get to the service menu like I can on my other boxes in order to check if I'm outputting 480i for the OD content. And I can't find any setting for what the Mits may be doing to a 480i signal.
> 
> 
> However, there IS a blue light that indicates HD. It goes on when I select the 3D OD content, and it goes off when I hit Menu, which is NOT HD. I DID get the picture to flash for about 1 second each time the adapter cycled to TnB. It just seems like the adapter cannot lock on the signal.



After a little research here on AVSforum, I found this:


> Quote:
> You can also fine tune the output resolutions. Power off the box and push menu on the remote. The last channel will come back on the screen along with an overlay box in the upper right corner. You can turn on or off individual resolutions. I usually select YES for all resolutions that the TV is capable of. Selectable options are 1080 passthrough, 1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i. There is also a setting for closed captions and TV aspect Ratio (4:3 or 16:9).


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> You can also fine tune the output resolutions. Power off the box and push menu on the remote. The last channel will come back on the screen along with an overlay box in the upper right corner. You can turn on or off individual resolutions. I usually select YES for all resolutions that the TV is capable of. Selectable options are 1080 passthrough, 1080i, 720p, 480p, 480i. There is also a setting for closed captions and TV aspect Ratio (4:3 or 16:9).



Thanks.


Thought I tried that but I was going from memory so probaby didn't get it quite right. I'll try this exactly.


I don't have any problems going back to 2D and when I take the adpater out of the mix, the TnB picture works perfectly.


----------



## Jimmy

Comcast is not sending a tech out tomorrow after all. It seems the local Comcast office cannot access the OD 3D movies either, even with the new DCX box. It is an area problem they did not know they had. I must be the only Comcast customer around here that has 3D. Now here is a question for you. Why didn't the local Comast office try to see if they could access these movies when I reported the problem 5 days ago? Not even the national 3D group knew to call the local office up and have them check it. What happened was, the tech called to verify our appointment for tomorrow, he was setting at his terminal at the local office and got the idea to try it there and he couldn't access the movies either. I asked him if he was going to call the 3D group in Denver? He said, "what 3D group". As someone already said, you gotta luv em!


----------



## ElDoDad

After getting my Comcast box to send signal through the HDMI connection for the 3D On Demand movies last night, I happened to stumble across this website while looking for other 3D content news. I had such a difficult time trying to get it to work that my On Demand stopped working and I had to unplug the cable box for a few seconds to get it to reset. So, hopefully what I did to get mine working will also help some of you out.


My setup: Mitsubishi WD-73737, 3DC-1000 3D Starter Pack, Comcast RNG110 Cable Box


With the cable box powered off, when I proceeded the following steps:

1. Press the menu button on the remote

2. the cable box powers on

3. the "Pace User Setting" menu screen appears

4. select TV Display Capability and

5. set the 1080p24 Pass option to "No"

When I enter the On Demand menu, select "Free Movies!", and select "3D Movies", the four available 3D movies work correctly through the HDMI connection attached to the 3D adapter.


The 3D movies available in this section are:

African Adventure 3D - 41 minutes

Haunted Castle 3D - 39 minutes

SOS Planet 3D - 38 minutes

Siegfried And Roy: The Magic Box 3D - 51 minutes


To view these movies, I also had to set the "3D MODE" on my 3D adapter remote to "Top over Bottom" and set the TV menu's "3D Mode", "Glasses L-R" option to "Reverse".


Before doing this, I was only able to get the 3D signal through the component cable, which would not work with my TV since my TV only accepts 3D signals in checkerboard format through an HDMI connection.


The following is other 3D content that I found in the On Demand menu:


Sports & Fitness > ESPN > ESPN 3D >

X Games 16 Day 1 3D - 180 minutes

X Games 16 Day 3 3D - 300 minutes


Sports & Fitness > PGA Championship 3D >

PGA Day 1 PT 1 3D - 120 minutes

PGA Day 1 PT 2 3D - 120 minutes

PGA Day 2 PT 1 3D - 120 minutes

PGA Day 2 PT 2 3D - 120 minutes


Help & Services > TV > 3D HD >

X Games 3D: Movie - 5 minutes


To view these videos, I had set the TV menu's "3D Mode", "Glasses L-R" option to "Standard", as well as set the "3D MODE" on my 3D adapter remote to "Top over Bottom" for the X Games 16 videos and "Side By Side" for the PGA and X Games 3D: Movie videos.


So, once its all up and running, you should have about 19 hours of 3D content available for you to watch as of August 2010.


----------



## GregK

The Comcast On-demand 3-D movies here in Indiana have been removed.


----------



## ffactoryxx

Ok so I setup my Adapter and have had a ton of problems so far. Any help would be appreciated.


Cable BOX HDMI -> Adapter -> C9 TV.


1. Now whenever I have my Mistu in 3d mode and am just watching regular HBO HD or whatever, the colors are not as bright and picture doesnt look as good.


2. When switching channels using the Comcast Guide, there is a delay now and the screen sometimes goes blue for a 2nd then cuts back into the station I chose.


3. When choosing ON Demand, the tv cuts over to the Snowy screen then cuts to ondemand.


4. I can watch 3d Xgames and PGA however whenever I try to watch Sigfried and Roy or Africa, the starts and in a split sec the box cuts to the blue screen then tries to reconnect, then the blue screen, etc..... Never do I


BTW, is the Xgames in 720p TnB???? The res looks ok but people up close look like crap. Can I switch to SbS?


It seems like a lot of time the TV is trying to resync up with my Comcast box and it always flashes back and fowarth to blue screen. Any ideas?


----------



## David_B

If you get the "sufficient resources are not available, please try again in after a brief period" error there's nothing you can do to get those onDemand movies to work. The issue isn't your TV or your cable box or the way you have it hooked up.


If the movies are gone from your menu now, they are probably working on the problem.


----------



## Jimmy

They removed the 3D movies from our guide. They advised me that they only rolled them out to some locations to test. Comcast said they are not scheduled for our area of central Maryland just yet. Would you say Comcast is in the communications business?


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19057217
> 
> 
> I have it on good authority that the following 3d IMAX movies should be available through Comcast on Demand starting 8/20. I only know for sure that this will be in the NJ/PA/DE region.
> 
> *SOS Planet 3d
> 
> Haunted Castle 3d
> 
> African Adventure 3d
> 
> Siegfried and Roy: The Magic Box 3d*
> 
> 
> They'll be found in the HD on Demand/Free Movies/3d Movies menu.



my god these movies suck big time..if i were to see these 1st id never would by a 3d tv they suck ass...


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19114427
> 
> 
> They removed the 3D movies from our guide. They advised me that they only rolled them out to some locations to test. Comcast said they are not scheduled for our area of central Maryland just yet. Would you say Comcast is in the communications business?



Still up and running in Annapolis--but I recorded them, just in case.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19116784
> 
> 
> my god these movies suck big time..if i were to see these 1st id never would by a 3d tv they suck ass...



African Adventure & Haunted Castle are two of my favorites. AF is the brightest 3D I've seen, with excellent 3D imaging--the closeup of the elephant near the end is awesome. Sitting close to HC is just like being on a great haunted house amusement park ride. What did you not like about them?


----------



## tlogan6797

OK, finally got around to trying to disable the 1080p pass thru on my RNG series box. AND NOW THE ON DEMAND 3D MOVIES ARE GONE here in Northern Va.


----------



## ftn807




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19117246
> 
> 
> Still up and running in Annapolis--but I recorded them, just in case.



Can I ask how you recorded them in a way that will allow you to play them back in 3D? Thanks.


----------



## babgvant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ftn807* /forum/post/19124953
> 
> 
> Can I ask how you recorded them in a way that will allow you to play them back in 3D? Thanks.



If you have a HTPC and a Hauppauge HD PVR you can record it.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ftn807* /forum/post/19124953
> 
> 
> Can I ask how you recorded them in a way that will allow you to play them back in 3D? Thanks.



I've recorded Comcast 3D content on the Comcast dvr--just set it up to watch 3D--then hit record. However, it won't record on demand content; fortunately, they're still available here.


----------



## DLPORLCD

Does anyone know if it is possible to record/watch the Comcast 3d channels on a computer with a cable card, as I do not own a 3d tv, but I have nvidia 3d vision on my computer.


Thanks


----------



## babgvant




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DLPORLCD* /forum/post/19126668
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if it is possible to record/watch the Comcast 3d channels on a computer with a cable card, as I do not own a 3d tv, but I have nvidia 3d vision on my computer.
> 
> 
> Thanks



It is.


----------



## ffactoryxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19116784
> 
> 
> my god these movies suck big time..if i were to see these 1st id never would by a 3d tv they suck ass...



I know!!!!! They were horrible. My friend and did have fun laughing and poking fun at the haunted house. I felt like I was playing Dragons LAir.


----------



## Flynful

My Cisco RNG200 cable box died the other day. We have a Comcast store nearby and traded it for a new one. Now all of the channels report that they are in 1080i format, even those clearly in 480i. Surprisingly, I had no trouble in accessing the four 3D movies and running them in 3D. I also reset the colors on my Mitsubishi 72838 per a posting on another thread and the result is a more realistic picture.


----------



## Zapix

So I found those free 3D movies available. Haunted House and all that.All four of them not only looked really bad (the effect seemed either weak or extreme), they strained my eyes really badly into almost near instant severe headache. Something that I've never suffered from 3D from any games, theatrical movies, X Games Day 1, PGA Championship, or the World Cup. Family is up visiting and they said the same thing and we turned it all off.


I want to say it's the top and bottom format, but I have yet to make a real conclusion. It will be easier when more content is available. Eitherway, it was an experience I wish to never have again.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zapix* /forum/post/19143964
> 
> 
> So I found those free 3D movies available. Haunted House and all that.All four of them not only looked really bad (the effect seemed either weak or extreme), they strained my eyes really badly into almost near instant severe headache. Something that I've never suffered from 3D from any games, theatrical movies, X Games Day 1, PGA Championship, or the World Cup. Family is up visiting and they said the same thing and we turned it all off.
> 
> 
> I want to say it's the top and bottom format, but I have yet to make a real conclusion. It will be easier when more content is available. Eitherway, it was an experience I wish to never have again.



For these movies it is necessary to change the "left/right swap", "reverse", or whatever that 3d setting is called on your TV. Otherwise, the experience most likely will result in what you described.


----------



## AndrewGS




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zapix* /forum/post/19143964
> 
> 
> So I found those free 3D movies available. Haunted House and all that.All four of them not only looked really bad (the effect seemed either weak or extreme), they strained my eyes really badly into almost near instant severe headache. Something that I've never suffered from 3D from any games, theatrical movies, X Games Day 1, PGA Championship, or the World Cup. Family is up visiting and they said the same thing and we turned it all off.
> 
> 
> I want to say it's the top and bottom format, but I have yet to make a real conclusion. It will be easier when more content is available. Eitherway, it was an experience I wish to never have again.



I have the same problem. I've got a Samsung 7000 series LED TV and I've tried the Image Correction (left/right) procedure in the menu. Since the golf in side-by-side format looks great I also think it's an effect of the top-to-bottom format.


I also must admit that I thought 3D was a bit of novelty after watching Monsters Vs. Aliens, but after watching the PGA tournament I'm convinced that it's the future of TV.


The On-Demand 3D is up and working great on my RNG-200 in a Houston suburb. I've just got to call to have ESPN3D and the event channel(s) activated.

*EDIT:* Looks like the 3D channels won't be available here until November.


----------



## Jimmy

Are there any thoughts re the RNG box vs. The DCX. I've been thinking about going ahead and swapping my DCT6212 for one of the newer boxes. I've read the DCX3400 locks up periodically. The local comcast office seems to have both in stock and one of the techs said I am eligible to pick one up because I have 3D. What do you think?


----------



## peter0328

I watched some of the Comcast OnDemand 3D yesterday and it sucked. Content wise it was terrible. The African Adventure one was alright for 3D though but a little slow and kinda boring.


----------



## Jimmy

They showed back up on the guide, here in Frederick, but still can't retrieve them. message still says resources not available.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19144797
> 
> 
> Are there any thoughts re the RNG box vs. The DCX. I've been thinking about going ahead and swapping my DCT6212 for one of the newer boxes. I've read the DCX3400 locks up periodically. The local comcast office seems to have both in stock and one of the techs said I am eligible to pick one up because I have 3D. What do you think?



The RNG boxes are cisco boxes that will most likely only work in Cisco systems. So you'll probably have to live with the DCX. Although I'd like one to get the larger hard drive.


----------



## Zapix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19144069
> 
> 
> For these movies it is necessary to change the "left/right swap", "reverse", or whatever that 3d setting is called on your TV. Otherwise, the experience most likely will result in what you described.



Yeah, Reverse for my mits. Hadn't thought about that though; I'll give it a shot this evening.


----------



## Dgephri

reverse (L/R>R/L) works on HM and AF on my Panasonic VT25.


I still think HM is just tedious but at least the S3D is right now.


----------



## Zapix

So I gave the reverse a shot, and it was no longer horribly painful to look at. Suffered a hint of a headache from watching Haunted Castle and SOS Planet, but not enough to get me to take a tramadol.


Some of the 3D in Haunted Castle was a little painful, in particular the stuff blowing out of the screen so to speak. SOS Planet was alright for the most part.


Now if Comcast would add some real movies, I'd be thrilled, even if they cost $ to rent. Or heck, one or more of the movie channels could take some initiative. Oh well. Considering we don't get ESPN3D here, anything is good right now.


----------



## rjcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken H* /forum/post/18776350
> 
> 
> In some areas Comcast is sending ESPN 3D in MPEG2, in others MPEG4. The older DCH & DCT boxes will only do MPEG2; the newer DCX & RNG can do MPEG2 & MPEG4.
> 
> 
> Further, in some areas phone activation is necessary, but in others the channel is active for all.
> 
> 
> So it's luck of the draw where you live and what box you can use, and if you have to call or not.
> 
> 
> Here is the official Comcast list of 3D MPEG4 boxes:
> 
> Motorola DCX3200 (HD set-top box)
> 
> Motorola DCX3400 or DCX3416 (HD/DVR set-top box)
> 
> Cisco (Scientific Atlanta) RNG150 (HD set-top box)
> 
> Cisco (Scientific Atlanta) RNG200 (HD/DVR set-top box)
> 
> Pace RNG110 (HD set-top box)
> 
> Samsung RNG150 (HD set-top box)



I hope they haven't gone all mpeg-4 yet, i've got a 3dtv but of course, didn't realize the office would be closed today. Called the 3D number and got the channels added, I see the ESPN3D logo in top/bottom right now. Guess we'll see what happens at game time.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcc* /forum/post/19150990
> 
> 
> I hope they haven't gone all mpeg-4 yet, i've got a 3dtv but of course, didn't realize the office would be closed today. Called the 3D number and got the channels added, I see the ESPN3D logo in top/bottom right now. Guess we'll see what happens at game time.



If you see the ESPN3D logo in means its MPEG-2 (assuming you only have an MPEG-2 box).


Philly area is MPEG-2.


----------



## rjcc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *peter0328* /forum/post/19152336
> 
> 
> If you see the ESPN3D logo in means its MPEG-2 (assuming you only have an MPEG-2 box).
> 
> 
> Philly area is MPEG-2.



yeah, I've got the older DCH box. sweet then, can't wait for the game to start.


----------



## sprasad2

I'm getting the NFL Red Zone splash screen on ESPN3d channel 334 rather than the college football game. I was told by the clueless Comcast support that my box was not compatible, even though I was told before that it was. My box is the DCH3416. I was told only the dcx3200 dcx3400 pacerng110 are compatible. Does anyone else have this problem? Is anyone actually getting the game on Comcast ESPN3D. I am close to switching to Direct TV.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *sprasad2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm getting the NFL Red Zone splash screen on ESPN3d channel 334 rather than the college football game. I was told by the clueless Comcast support that my box was not compatible, even though I was told before that it was. My box is the DCH3416. I was told only the dcx3200 dcx3400 pacerng110 are compatible. Does anyone else have this problem? Is anyone actually getting the game on Comcast ESPN3D. I am close to switching to Direct TV.



It depends on region whether your box is compatible. Some areas are MPEG-4 so yours won't work whereas Philly market (mine) is MPEG-2 so my DCH3416 works fine.


----------



## sprasad2

Are the dcx3200 dcx3400 pacerng110 boxes compatible with MPEG-4 then in that case? I wish the Comcast customer support would be able to provide this info, but they are terrible when it comes to 3d.


----------



## sprasad2

It's strange because the XGames test video on the OnDemand worked fine for me.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rjcc* /forum/post/19150990
> 
> 
> I hope they haven't gone all mpeg-4 yet, i've got a 3dtv but of course, didn't realize the office would be closed today. Called the 3D number and got the channels added, I see the ESPN3D logo in top/bottom right now. Guess we'll see what happens at game time.



If not all MPEG4 now, for 3D, Comcast systems will be very soon.


----------



## GregK

The On-Demand "free 3-D Movies" returned to Indiana's Comcast, and now work! (Top to Bottom formatted)


----------



## Flynful

I watched the ESPN 3D broadcast of the Boise State/Virginia Tech game last night. Here are my thoughts.


The game was great and exciting to the end. The 3D did not get in the way of the action.


Initially I could not get the darned glasses to work. For the first 5 or 10 minutes I moved closer and then farther from the screen but no 3D. I changed the battery in one pair of the Xpands and that didn't work either. All of a sudden both pairs worked and as far away as 18'. I was going into and out of the menu on the Mitsubishi 73838 turning the 3D on and off when it finally starting working. I had to reverse the glasses to gewt the best picture. Settings were 3D on, checkerboard, reverse and DLP. The 3DA-1 Adapter was set to left on top and right on the bottom.


The game was broadcast in 3D as it would have been in HD. The cameras were not placed in one corner of the field and left on. They were placed strategically around the stadium and picked up all of the action. Good job ESPN.


You could see depth all the way through the stands.


I watched more than three quarters with the glasses on and without experiencing any real discomfort. I had to get to sleep so ended up watching the end of the game on the bedroom TV in plain old HD.


The Ohio State game coming up on Saturday will be broadcast in 3D per ESPN. WOW!


Even the commercials were in 3D and not too bad.


I recorded the game and will go back tonight to see if the 3D works when the game is replayed from the DVR.


Given the choice I would opt to watch future games in 3D.


My Mitsubishi 3DA -1 Adapter worked without a hitch.


----------



## rjcc

you had reverse on? you should leave it off and the glasses should work the standard way, if i'm understanding your post properly.


yeah I didn't have any issues with the glasses either, I was starting to lose interest in he first quarter when it was looking like a blowout though.


----------



## Flynful

The 3D effect just worked better in reverse. Go figure?


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> so ended up watching the end of the game on the bedroom *TV in plain old HD*.



(my emphasis added)


Have we come this far already? "Plain old HD" vs 3d? And people wonder if 3D is here to stay.


----------



## Jimmy

I had 16 people in for a picnic. Everybody wanted to see the game in 3D. I swear, if I had a half dozen Panasonic VT25s, I could have sold all of them. Everybody was just floored with it. Even the wives were asking the husbands, "honey, maybe you should think about getting one". The only problem was passing only 2 pairs of glasses around. BTW/ we are still not able to get the movies yet in Frederick, Maryland. They are still on the guide though.


----------



## Rob V

I had a group over for a party this weekend and was showing off my Samsung 50C8000... people were FLOORED just by the 2D to 3D conversion of the Saturday night NCAA game. When I showed them Monsters vs. Aliens, even my buddies wife was suggesting maybe they should get a 3D TV


----------



## rajibo

Seems like the 3d movies are not on my system anymore. Although there is a new 3d menu with nothing in it. I also found a 5 minute clip of the X-Games Movie hidden deep in the "Help and Services" menu.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Seems like the 3d movies are not on my system anymore. Although there is a new 3d menu with nothing in it. I also found a 5 minute clip of the X-Games Movie hidden deep in the "Help and Services" menu.



Did you look in HD On Demand, then free movies? They use to be under Free movies on the first page, then they moved them under HD, in my area.


----------



## Zapix

Yeah, same here with the 3D movies seemingly no longer available. I checked all over in onDemand and HD onDemand. Like the ESPN3D section I once had... It's gone.


----------



## Rob V




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zapix* /forum/post/19167125
> 
> 
> Yeah, same here with the 3D movies seemingly no longer available. I checked all over in onDemand and HD onDemand. Like the ESPN3D section I once had... It's gone.



Mine were gone two weeks ago and back last week. Strange... and I'm 100% positive they were gone because I spent 30 minutes checking every single option under On Demand.


----------



## Flynful

ESPN has a notice on it's 3D channel that it will be having demo days from September 10 to 12. This is channel 980 in sixth Jersey.


----------



## finallyabigtv

I am in Houston and I have ESPN 3D. The college football game is available to watch.This is in the on demand,no actual channel.


I thought Houston did not have 3D. I did have the movies,but they are gone.I still have the PGA in 3D.

Anybody have any info? I have a HD stb only,no dvr.


----------



## GregK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregK* /forum/post/19155907
> 
> 
> The On-Demand "free 3-D Movies" returned to Indiana's Comcast, and now work! (Top to Bottom formatted)



I should have checked more of them out when I had a chance. After three days, they're all gone .. again.


----------



## Zapix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GregK* /forum/post/19169901
> 
> 
> I should have checked more of them out when I had a chance. After three days, they're all gone .. again.



Yeah, after what was just a few hours of teasing me with X Games 16 Day 1 in 3D, if I see something, I watch it immediately in fear that it will be gone within minutes. In the case of the X Games Day 1, I was lucky to have watched it immediately. I think it was only there for about 3 or 4 hours in the middle of the night.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> Did you look in HD On Demand, then free movies? They use to be under Free movies on the first page, then they moved them under HD, in my area.



Just checked last night and still gone in northern VA.


----------



## Lyons07




tlogan6797 said:


> Quote:
> [Did you look in HD On Demand, then free movies? They use to be under Free movies on the first page, then they moved them under HD, in my area./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Just checked last night and still gone in northern VA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Gone here also, Bay Area Ca. Any idea, if there coming back, or why they took them away?
> 
> 
> Thanks, Jerry
Click to expand...


----------



## tlogan6797

No, but my guess would be that they were getting too many compalints and just took them down until they figure out the problem (even though there seems to be a fix right here in this thread). If they had kept them up for another couple of days so I could have tested it out to see that it works, I would have called them and told them about it. Then maybe they would have left them up.


You know, with all the changes in technology that the cable companies are trying to introduce, you would think that by now they would have taken a page out of the software industry's playbook and embraced the beta tester idea. Identify the early adopters, give them the latest equipment and in return for not complaining (no angry phone calls to CSRs or worse; internet postings that this company SUCKS!!!!!!!), work together, test out all the new technology and get real world feedback.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked last night and still gone in northern VA.



They're gone here too in Frederick. Only thing I could find is the PGA. Also getting the 3D Demo Days message on 980 ESPN.


----------



## Lyons07




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/19171242
> 
> 
> No, but my guess would be that they were getting too many compalints and just took them down until they figure out the problem (even though there seems to be a fix right here in this thread). If they had kept them up for another couple of days so I could have tested it out to see that it works, I would have called them and told them about it. Then maybe they would have left them up.
> 
> 
> You know, with all the changes in technology that the cable companies are trying to introduce, you would think that by now they would have taken a page out of the software industry's playbook and embraced the beta tester idea. Identify the early adopters, give them the latest equipment and in return for not complaining (no angry phone calls to CSRs or worse; internet postings that this company SUCKS!!!!!!!), work together, test out all the new technology and get real world feedback.



Hi,


Posed this on another forum and was told, if all goes well, they'll be back on this Monday. We shall see!


Jerry


----------



## tlogan6797

I'll believe it when I see it.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## chille37

Here is a link to an article talking about the ESPN Demo days.


Apparently they are just going to be reshowing the Boise St vs. VT game and some World Cup and Xgames stuff.


----------



## chille37

I still need one more post before I can post links


----------



## chille37

 http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2368896,00.asp 


here you go


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Lyons07* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> 
> Posed this on another forum and was told, if all goes well, they'll be back on this Monday. We shall see!
> 
> 
> Jerry



Doesn't matter, I couldn't access them anyway, because of the "lack of resources, try back later" error message. However, when the movies show up again, I'm going into the local Comcast office, have them pull the guide up, watch them get the same message and then ask them why? If it is because the movies have not been turned up in my area yet, I can accept that, for now. If it is because the proper resources really are not adequate in my area, well then, I have a big problem.


----------



## bt2184

Caught some of the Globetrotters on the ESPN3D Demo yesterday, although it wasn't very entertaining content wise, it did show that basketball in 3D is going to be great. Even better than the college FB. With the court so close it really is like sitting in the stands.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bt2184* /forum/post/19175701
> 
> 
> Caught some of the Globetrotters on the ESPN3D Demo yesterday, although it wasn't very entertaining content wise, it did show that basketball in 3D is going to be great. Even better than the college FB. With the court so close it really is like sitting in the stands.



+1, I saw that too and it is better than FB.


----------



## finallyabigtv

The 4 movies are back on in the HD on demand.

The college game is now the Ohio game.


----------



## Jimmy

They're on in Frederick, Md. again and this time they work. I think the 3D PQ is stunning. It is top/bottom here and I did not have to reverse. I was expecting the worse when others reported the 3D sucked earlier. Maybe they changed something.


----------



## Lyons07

Still not on in the Bay Area Ca.

Jerry


----------



## unclenutty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *finallyabigtv* /forum/post/19182827
> 
> 
> The 4 movies are back on in the HD on demand.
> 
> The college game is now the Ohio game.



Is the Ohio St vs Miami game in the OnDemand section somewhere? If so, where? Would love to see what to expect when they finally get ESPN3D working down here in Tallahassee. Any help would be appreciated.


(The movies are back up here too. Just can't find a football game.)


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19184865
> 
> 
> They're on in Frederick, Md. again and this time they work. I think the 3D PQ is stunning. It is top/bottom here and I did not have to reverse. I was expecting the worse when others reported the 3D sucked earlier. Maybe they changed something.



Yeah, it looks like they put the images in the right order. I don't have to swap them anymore.


----------



## finallyabigtv

Here in Houston: on demand>sports&fitness>espn>espn3D>Miami v Ohio St 3D.


----------



## Zapix

Well, here in central connecticut the 4 movies are not back, epsn 3d does not exist, and the 3D channels still have yet to become available.

As it stand... PGA is all that remains.


----------



## tlogan6797

OK, the four movies are back on in northern Virginia. Once I turned off the 1080p on the cable box, they worked great (as noted earlier in the thread).


As I mentioned, I have the Planet SOS in 480i frame sequential and the PQ here is far superior! I noticed a couple of things that were bad on the 480i disk that I tought was a limitation of the set up appear on this version as well. And I'm only talki about a couple places where I think the focus and/or parallax look a little "off." Otherwise, very nice. I saw no ghosting or flicker using the IR glasses that come with the Mits kit.


I DO now notice the color shift in the black level (Mits WD-65737. I'll hold off buying any additional glasses unit I get a better feel for/see some reviews of the new XPand Universals.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> OK, the four movies are back on in northern Virginia. Once I turned off the 1080p on the cable box, they worked great (as noted earlier in the thread).
> 
> 
> As I mentioned, I have the Planet SOS in 480i frame sequential and the PQ here is far superior! I noticed a couple of things that were bad on the 480i disk that I tought was a limitation of the set up appear on this version as well. And I'm only talki about a couple places where I think the focus and/or parallax look a little "off." Otherwise, very nice. I saw no ghosting or flicker using the IR glasses that come with the Mits kit.
> 
> 
> I DO now notice the color shift in the black level (Mits WD-65737. I'll hold off buying any additional glasses unit I get a better feel for/see some reviews of the new XPand Universals.



Strange, I can't get SOS to play. The other movies play great but when I try to play the SOS, I get that familiar "Resources Not available" message. That's the message I used to get on all of the other movies but they play ok.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19190041
> 
> 
> Strange, I can't get SOS to play. The other movies play great but when I try to play the SOS, I get that familiar "Resources Not available" message. That's the message I used to get on all of the other movies but they play ok.



Don't be too unhappy about not getting it too work--IMO, it stinks.


----------



## unclenutty




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *finallyabigtv* /forum/post/19185350
> 
> 
> Here in Houston: on demand>sports&fitness>espn>espn3D>Miami v Ohio St 3D.



Thanks! Unfortunately, we don't have that here in Tally but I know where to look now if we ever do.


----------



## Zapix

The 4 free movies came back. Already seen them, but it's something I can show to friends and family.

Still wish they'd bring ESPN3D to this area of Connecticut. More likely Bin Laden is found DOA before Comcast gets around to updating the area imo.


----------



## walford

Zapix,

Are you located in "England 2.0" like your profile says or are you located in Connecticut, USA like your post says?


----------



## gtgray




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *finallyabigtv* /forum/post/19169711
> 
> 
> I am in Houston and I have ESPN 3D. The college football game is available to watch.This is in the on demand,no actual channel.
> 
> 
> I thought Houston did not have 3D. I did have the movies,but they are gone.I still have the PGA in 3D.
> 
> Anybody have any info? I have a HD stb only,no dvr.



I was assured just today that Houston Comcast did not have access to 3D and no eta date was even available to them. This was from the 800 number for 3d. If you are still getting 3d could you private message me with your zipcode.


I can't check on demand as I have a Tivo HD. No interface back to comcast.. one way only.


----------



## finallyabigtv




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gtgray* /forum/post/19202111
> 
> 
> I was assured just today that Houston Comcast did not have access to 3D and no eta date was even available to them. This was from the 800 number for 3d. If you are still getting 3d could you private message me with your zipcode.
> 
> 
> I can't check on demand as I have a Tivo HD. No interface back to comcast.. one way only.



I have 3D in the on demand (ch 1) ,then go to HD On Demand,then go to free movies,then 3D movies. The 4 movies are listed twice as each movie is opposite in the sync. One is normal,one is reverse.

I have lost espn 3D for now.As I said before,I can't get an actual 3D channel like the D*.My zip is 77505.


----------



## Zapix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19199307
> 
> 
> Zapix,
> 
> Are you located in "England 2.0" like your profile says or are you located in Connecticut, USA like your post says?



2.0 as in _New_ England







(it's a poke at some friends in the UK)

So yes, I live in Connecticut


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Strange, I can't get SOS to play. The other movies play great but when I try to play the SOS, I get that familiar "Resources Not available" message. That's the message I used to get on all of the other movies but they play ok.



Ok, I have all the movies and now even SOS plays. They must be moving their own idea of beta testing around the country.


----------



## Warehouse

Quick question about 3D on Comcast. I have a TIVO HD and a Samsung 7000 series 3D TV. I called comcast and they supposedly enabled ESPN3D for my cablecard but when I tune to proper channel (980) I get a black screen. The CC representative told me that that's normal since there is nothing being sent in 3D at the moment. Reading other threads I think that I should be seeing the side-by-side logos on that channel. Can someone please confirm that this is correct? Are the rest of you still seeing the logos during off-air periods?


Also, my TIVO doesn't think that I should be receiving channel 980 as it doesn't show up in the listings or available channels. Could that be causing any problems?


----------



## Alan M

I now have a few new movies I didn't have before. I am seeing in the free movies section of on demand there is = 3D Sun - Alien Adventure- Misadventures in 3D - Wild Safari 3D anyone else seeing this? I have to say I am looking forward to what they are going to show in the future. Kudos I hope they keep it up. I would love to see some stuff like Journey to the Center of the Earth , Jaws, amityville and any stuff really.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alan M* /forum/post/19210024
> 
> 
> I now have a few new movies I didn't have before. I am seeing in the free movies section of on demand there is = 3D Sun - Alien Adventure- Misadventures in 3D - Wild Safari 3D anyone else seeing this? I have to say I am looking forward to what they are going to show in the future. Kudos I hope they keep it up. I would love to see some stuff like Journey to the Center of the Earth , Jaws, amityville and any stuff really.



Oh hey, I do see them. Good catch. I'll check them out tonight.


----------



## Jimmy

Nope, don't have them. Still have the other ones.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Warehouse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question about 3D on Comcast. I have a TIVO HD and a Samsung 7000 series 3D TV. I called comcast and they supposedly enabled ESPN3D for my cablecard but when I tune to proper channel (980) I get a black screen. The CC representative told me that that's normal since there is nothing being sent in 3D at the moment. Reading other threads I think that I should be seeing the side-by-side logos on that channel. Can someone please confirm that this is correct? Are the rest of you still seeing the logos during off-air periods?
> 
> 
> Also, my TIVO doesn't think that I should be receiving channel 980 as it doesn't show up in the listings or available channels. Could that be causing any problems?



Should see top/bottom with Clemson / Auburn game coming up at 7PM. TIVO could be a problem. I don't have it so I'm really no help on that.


----------



## finallyabigtv

Here in Houston, I am seeing 3D Sun and Alien Adventure plus the other 4 movies.Also ESPN 3D has returned with the Miami v Ohio St game.


----------



## Mach1_8




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Warehouse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question about 3D on Comcast. I have a TIVO HD and a Samsung 7000 series 3D TV. I called comcast and they supposedly enabled ESPN3D for my cablecard but when I tune to proper channel (980) I get a black screen. The CC representative told me that that's normal since there is nothing being sent in 3D at the moment. Reading other threads I think that I should be seeing the side-by-side logos on that channel. Can someone please confirm that this is correct? Are the rest of you still seeing the logos during off-air periods?
> 
> 
> Also, my TIVO doesn't think that I should be receiving channel 980 as it doesn't show up in the listings or available channels. Could that be causing any problems?



I have a near identical setup, except I have an S3 TiVo. You should not have a black screen. You should call comcast.


----------



## conversr

I'm in the same boat with a Tivo HDXL - I'm finally home when there is 3D content, and Comcast has screwed up. I'm getting a gray screen now, even though I was able to watch the 3D golf several weeks ago.


Called Comcast and they said "it must be an outage - your account is authorized and we just re-sent the code."


Anyone seeing the college game on ESPN 3D right now?


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/19211315
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat with a Tivo HDXL - I'm finally home when there is 3D content, and Comcast has screwed up. I'm getting a gray screen now, even though I was able to watch the 3D golf several weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Called Comcast and they said "it must be an outage - your account is authorized and we just re-sent the code."
> 
> 
> Anyone seeing the college game on ESPN 3D right now?



Yup, tie game 24/24.


----------



## Flynful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Warehouse* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Quick question about 3D on Comcast. I have a TIVO HD and a Samsung 7000 series 3D TV. I called comcast and they supposedly enabled ESPN3D for my cablecard but when I tune to proper channel (980) I get a black screen. The CC representative told me that that's normal since there is nothing being sent in 3D at the moment. Reading other threads I think that I should be seeing the side-by-side logos on that channel. Can someone please confirm that this is correct? Are the rest of you still seeing the logos during off-air periods?
> 
> 
> Also, my TIVO doesn't think that I should be receiving channel 980 as it doesn't show up in the listings or available channels. Could that be causing any problems?



Channel 980 is two images, top to bottom, on comcast in south Jersey.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Flynful* /forum/post/19214653
> 
> 
> Channel 980 is two images, top to bottom, on comcast in south Jersey.



That means that there is something preventing you from receiving 3D. Is your TV set for 3D? If you have an 3D adapter, is it set for 3D?


----------



## walford

ESPN-3D is broadcast in HDMI 1.4a 720p 3D Top-n-Bottom format and if you have not told your 7000 TV to play 3D over HDMI in TnB format then it won't.

See page 19 or 20 of your Samsung user's manual


----------



## conversr

What kind of signal are you guys getting on the Comcast 3D channels when there is no content being broadcast?


I seem to remember that back when I was getting these channels over Comcast, when there was no content ESPN3D had a side-by-side double logo with some lively music that I could get even when my Panasonic VT25 was not set to 3D mode. Can't remember what was on Comcast 3D. Now, I am getting just a silent gray screen on ESPN3D (980) and a Tivo message "Looking for signal," or something like that, on Comcast3D 981.


When I called Comcast last Saturday night to try to see the college game on ESPN3D, I was routed around until I finally got someone willing to try to help me, and after playing around a bit with no luck, he said it was either a channel outage (NOT) or I would have to schedule truck roll, which is a scheduling nightmare for us.


It seems like since I received this channels in the past, but no longer, it is more likely a matter of authorization or activation that should be able to be cleared up at the head end. Any thoughts?


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> What kind of signal are you guys getting on the Comcast 3D channels when there is no content being broadcast?
> 
> 
> I seem to remember that back when I was getting these channels over Comcast, when there was no content ESPN3D had a side-by-side double logo with some lively music that I could get even when my Panasonic VT25 was not set to 3D mode. Can't remember what was on Comcast 3D. Now, I am getting just a silent gray screen on ESPN3D (980) and a Tivo message "Looking for signal," or something like that, on Comcast3D 981.
> 
> 
> When I called Comcast last Saturday night to try to see the college game on ESPN3D, I was routed around until I finally got someone willing to try to help me, and after playing around a bit with no luck, he said it was either a channel outage (NOT) or I would have to schedule truck roll, which is a scheduling nightmare for us.
> 
> 
> It seems like since I received this channels in the past, but no longer, it is more likely a matter of authorization or activation that should be able to be cleared up at the head end. Any thoughts?



Hi convers, I'm still getting (981) the announcement page with the loud music. It's top/bottom now, in my area. The info bar on my VT 25 shows 1080i. Before the tech comes out, they usually call first and verify your problem. Ask them to check what they get at theii local Comcast office. I did that on a "I'm not getting it problem". He check it at his office and he wasn't getting the feed either. There was no reason to come out if they couldn't get it either. It sounds like something is going on at their end. Unless you tripped over your setup.


----------



## tlogan6797

conversr -


What box do you have? I had to turn off 1080p pass thru on my RNG box in Northern VA to get the On Demand content but the two channels worked fine (980 and 981). Maybe they switched something and you need to turn it off for the two channels.


----------



## Jimmy

convers, something else, you said you were getting a message "looking for signal". I had that message one time and it was the comcast box. They replaced it and every thong was fine. At the time, I could get SD channels but when I selected some HD, I would get that message. It was something that the tech could see, testing online.


----------



## conversr

Jimmy and Tom, thanks. I'm using a Tivo HDXL with cable card. I don't think the box is the problem, since I used to get at least ESPN3D on channel 980. I can't recall if I ever saw anything on the Comcast 3D events channel 981, although it appears in my guide. I'll play around with the settings on the Tivo though - maybe I changed something.


It just occurred to me after looking over this thread some more that before I call Comcast again, I should explore On-Demand for 3D content. I never even looked at that before, since there was always something to watch either live on on the Tivo, and I don't even know if it works with a cable card.


If I'm not getting On-Demand either, that may be another data point, along with the check for signal at the Comcast office, to discuss with the tech before they come out to the house.


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *conversr* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Jimmy and Tom, thanks. I'm using a Tivo HDXL with cable card. I don't think the box is the problem, since I used to get at least ESPN3D on channel 980. I can't recall if I ever saw anything on the Comcast 3D events channel 981, although it appears in my guide. I'll play around with the settings on the Tivo though - maybe I changed something.
> 
> 
> It just occurred to me after looking over this thread some more that before I call Comcast again, I should explore On-Demand for 3D content. I never even looked at that before, since there was always something to watch either live on on the Tivo, and I don't even know if it works with a cable card.
> 
> 
> If I'm not getting On-Demand either, that may be another data point, along with the check for signal at the Comcast office, to discuss with the tech before they come out to the house.



OnDemand is not supported with CableCard.


----------



## Jimmy

They added the other new 3D movies to the list today in Central Md. One thing I've noticed is On Demand is very slow. Could it be the additional burden of the 9 or so 3D movies? I also noticed they rearranged the On Demand category listing.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> They added the other new 3D movies to the list today in Central Md.



Just want to confirm that they added a couple of additional movies here in Northern VA as well.


----------



## doubledown88

How can you tell if your area will carry 3D? I live in the Metro Detroit area and I plan on switching to Comcast soon. I got a decent offer and I hope to get it installed this week.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/19261690
> 
> 
> How can you tell if your area will carry 3D? I live in the Metro Detroit area and I plan on switching to Comcast soon. I got a decent offer and I hope to get it installed this week.



It's difficult because a lot of their people don't know--I have been told so many times that they don't have 3D--but they do, and an impressive amount. Just ask for a 3D capable receiver, and when you find someone who knows what you're talking about--they'll be able to tell you.


----------



## doubledown88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19262058
> 
> 
> It's difficult because a lot of their people don't know--I have been told so many times that they don't have 3D--but they do, and an impressive amount. Just ask for a 3D capable receiver, and when you find someone who knows what you're talking about--they'll be able to tell you.



Thanks...I was told they have it in my area. I am getting a HD-DVR. Is that capable of doing 3D or do I need a special one?


----------



## mercus

Anyone know if the Comcast or the Motorola DCX3400 would be updated eventually so you do not have to manually set the 3D mode on the Panasonic VT25 series? I understand it is early on, but I would think the TV and DVR would be able to negotiate "Auto" mode.


----------



## mercus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/19262453
> 
> 
> Thanks...I was told they have it in my area. I am getting a HD-DVR. Is that capable of doing 3D or do I need a special one?



Comcast has a list of compatible 3D DVRs on their site. You would have to get one of those.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/19262453
> 
> 
> Thanks...I was told they have it in my area. I am getting a HD-DVR. Is that capable of doing 3D or do I need a special one?



If it is a mpeg4 dvr, it'll do fine.--Sorry I didn't see that it had already been answered.


----------



## peter0328

DCX=MPEG4 will play 3D in all markets.


DCH=MPEG 2 only and will work in some markets (Philly is my market and 3D works with my DCH3416).


----------



## Flynful




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It's difficult because a lot of their people don't know--I have been told so many times that they don't have 3D--but they do, and an impressive amount. Just ask for a 3D capable receiver, and when you find someone who knows what you're talking about--they'll be able to tell you.



Comcast has a half dozen or so 3D movies or shorts on their On Demand channel. Go to HD Movies, then scroll down to Free Movies, and then to 3D Movies. In South Jersey ESPN broadcasts in 3D on channel 980.


I have the Cisco RNG200 DVR from Comcast. It plays 3D and even allows you to record and ply back 3D events and movies.


----------



## doubledown88

Thanks for the help. Hopefully they bring the correct DVR for me. I asked on their online chat, and she made a note on my install to bring the correct DVR. Then, when they called to confirm my installation, I asked about 3D and she had NO CLUE what to tell me. So....we'll see.


----------



## Jimmy

I have an older Motorola DCT6412 DVR. It is working great for all of the 3D stuff and also let's me record flawlessly. They even sent out a firmware update that took away some noise down the right side of the screen, allowing me to use size 2 on my 58 VT25. So far I'm happy!


----------



## mfrancisconj

The recently released (Sept/Oct 2010) Comcast 3D Movies are 1080p24 format. To watch the movies in their native resolution you must configure your HD STB to "Native" HDMI mode. Note this is only possible on Motorola DCX, Pace RNG110 and recent Cisco STB models. The method to change the HDMI user settings is to press "Power" followed by "Menu" on the Comcast remote. With Motorola DCX boxes, the HDMI resolution rotates through until it says "Native". On Pace RNG110 boxes you must check on the 1080p24 passthrough box. Please let me know if you have additional questions.


----------



## rajibo

I did a search of OnDemand this morning and there are 4 new titles showing up for $4.99.


Journey to the Center of the Earth 3d

Deep Sea 3d

Under the Sea 3d

Nascar 3d


Unfortunately they only show up when I search, and I can't find them in any menu yet.


----------



## doubledown88

What an ordeal to get a 3D box from Comcast.


I had Comcast installed Friday (new setup). And I was told they would have the 3D receiver. They assured me it would be, and nope...gave me a DCT3412. The 3D tech on the phone said they could not add ESPN3D since the box was not the correct one. So, Comcast said they would bring the box Saturday, never showed up. Then Sunday they said....once again, never showed up. So, today they are supposed to bring the CORRECT box. What are the odds they do not show up with a DCX box?


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19285379
> 
> 
> I did a search of OnDemand this morning and there are 4 new titles showing up for $4.99.
> 
> 
> Journey to the Center of the Earth 3d
> 
> Deep Sea 3d
> 
> Under the Sea 3d
> 
> Nascar 3d
> 
> 
> Unfortunately they only show up when I search, and I can't find them in any menu yet.



Menu just showed up. They are under MOVIES/HD/3D MOVIES.


----------



## doubledown88

I finally got the DCX3400 box. They had to put a "filter" on the coax because the tech said they use these in the whole house DVR (which we do not have yet).


I still do not have ESPN3D in my channel lineup. I guess I will have to call again. I called when I initially got my old box Friday and the guy on the phone said he activated the channels....although, since I had the wrong box, would it not show up?


I should be ok based on the box I have now. I'm assuming the Metro Detroit area has 3D (I'm in Mt. Clemens)


----------



## Zapix

Yeah, the pay for movies showed up here in Connecticut.


Comcast just made an easy $20!


----------



## Lyons07

Hi,


Still no On Demand 3D movies here in the Bay Area Ca. We still have the free 3D movies.


Jerry


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zapix* /forum/post/19291234
> 
> 
> Yeah, the pay for movies showed up here in Connecticut.
> 
> 
> Comcast just made an easy $20!



That 1080i SbS is quite impressive, isn't it?


----------



## peter0328




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/19290005
> 
> 
> I finally got the DCX3400 box. They had to put a "filter" on the coax because the tech said they use these in the whole house DVR (which we do not have yet).
> 
> 
> I still do not have ESPN3D in my channel lineup. I guess I will have to call again. I called when I initially got my old box Friday and the guy on the phone said he activated the channels....although, since I had the wrong box, would it not show up?
> 
> 
> I should be ok based on the box I have now. I'm assuming the Metro Detroit area has 3D (I'm in Mt. Clemens)



The filter thing is a MOCA filter. It prevents your DVR programs from being shared to your neighbors who are on the same node.


----------



## Zapix




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19291377
> 
> 
> That 1080i SbS is quite impressive, isn't it?



Maybe it's just me, but having watched journey to the center of the earth again in 3D (I saw it theaters with my daughter), the 3D seemed alot more impressive.


I noticed this with Avatar 3D (theaters) and the Avatar 3D trailer I downloaded to my PS3. The trailer seems more impressive than the 3D in the theater.


Not trying to steer off topic, but is it just me or is 3D at home better than 3D in the theaters?


I have yet to watch the other 3, but I definately will be real soon.


----------



## finallyabigtv

The 4 $4.99 movies are here in Houston now.


----------



## doubledown88

Well, I got the DCX3400 installed and STILL NO 3D channels. Now, Comcast is telling me that the 3D channels may not be in my market yet. They started rambling off some cities in Michigan, and they said Chesterfield, which is basically like 2-4 miles from Mount Clemens. So, I guess I will not get 3D ESPN. I did see the 3D movies on Demand though.


Does this sound correct? I can get 3D on demand, but the ESPN3D would not be available?


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/19295686
> 
> 
> 
> Does this sound correct? I can get 3D on demand, but the ESPN3D would not be available?



That sounds entirely possible.


----------



## David_B

If you haven't lost your analog channels in the 30s you haven't gone All Digital in your area yet.


3D espn comes after that is done.


There are still some areas in Michigan being converted to All Digital. Should be soon where you are I'd guess.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/19295686
> 
> 
> Well, I got the DCX3400 installed and STILL NO 3D channels. Now, Comcast is telling me that the 3D channels may not be in my market yet. They started rambling off some cities in Michigan, and they said Chesterfield, which is basically like 2-4 miles from Mount Clemens. So, I guess I will not get 3D ESPN. I did see the 3D movies on Demand though.
> 
> 
> Does this sound correct? I can get 3D on demand, but the ESPN3D would not be available?


----------



## doubledown88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_B* /forum/post/19296078
> 
> 
> If you haven't lost your analog channels in the 30s you haven't gone All Digital in your area yet.
> 
> 
> 3D espn comes after that is done.
> 
> 
> There are still some areas in Michigan being converted to All Digital. Should be soon where you are I'd guess.



Interesting....I believe I still have those channels. I didn't realize they were doing that. Hopefully it happens soon.


----------



## Zapix

3 more movies were added to the already available free movies. 11 free total now!









*New...*

*Dinosaurs Alive 3D* (41 min)
*Mummies 3D* (40 min)
*Wild Ocean 3D* (44 min)


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well, I got the DCX3400 installed and STILL NO 3D channels. Now, Comcast is telling me that the 3D channels may not be in my market yet. They started rambling off some cities in Michigan, and they said Chesterfield, which is basically like 2-4 miles from Mount Clemens. So, I guess I will not get 3D ESPN. I did see the 3D movies on Demand though.
> 
> 
> Does this sound correct? I can get 3D on demand, but the ESPN3D would not be available?



You might call the 3D hot line and try to get a second opinion. The number is 877-754-4313


Good luck


----------



## icerat4

Which 4.99 movie is the best i have the deep sea one it came with my the johnny depp one..Is nascar and good and reviews on which are the good ones so i dont pay 4.99 for crap..


----------



## doubledown88

ESPN3D question. Just curious, do the channels show up in the guide when nothing is on those channels? I'm still trying to get to the bottom of who is correct. 2 people told me I should have the 3D channels, 2 others said it is not available in my market.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/19297779
> 
> 
> ESPN3D question. Just curious, do the channels show up in the guide when nothing is on those channels? I'm still trying to get to the bottom of who is correct. 2 people told me I should have the 3D channels, 2 others said it is not available in my market.



You should see the channels regardless of whether anything is on. As far as I know they are putting it on channel 980 everywhere.


----------



## doubledown88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19297853
> 
> 
> You should see the channels regardless of whether anything is on. As far as I know they are putting it on channel 980 everywhere.



They are supposed to be 333 & 334 in MICHIGAN. Maybe Mount Clemens truly does not have it.


----------



## buzzard767

In Naples, FL, the guide shows Comcast 3D on 3 channels but the local agents say they don't have 3D yet. I'm awaiting delivery of an MPEG4 box and when it arrives I'll call the number and try and get 3D activated. EVERYBODY at Comcast has a different story!










Buzz


----------



## icerat4

Did you talk to PEGGY LOL


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zapix* /forum/post/19296410
> 
> 
> 3 more movies were added to the already available free movies. 11 free total now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New...*
> 
> *Dinosaurs Alive 3D* (41 min)
> *Mummies 3D* (40 min)
> *Wild Ocean 3D* (44 min)



When I saw that I was ecstatic; but I've watched Dinosaurs Alive and Wild Ocean, and both have significant ghosting(on a DLP that rarely has ghosting)--


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19301371
> 
> 
> Did you talk to PEGGY LOL



I've talked to 10 different Peggys so far.







Todays Peggy checked to see if Naples/Bonita Springs has 3D because channels 791 & 792 in the guide both say Comcast 3DTV Programming. After putting me on hold for awhile she said there was no content on those channels at the present time and if there was the guide would "say something else". Mmmmm. Then I confused her when I told her that I get 3D from On Demand > Free Movies! > 3D Movies. There are 8 top/bottom movies listed. She said I can't get them because I have the Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8300HD and I needed a Cisco RNG200 (which I have on order). She about lost it when I explained that the On Demand movies must be MPEG2 because the 8300 works on all 8 of them. In the end she said she'd put a note on her desk and was going to call me when she received some straight information. Funny - I actually believe her....










Buzz


----------



## tlogan6797

Have you tried disabling 1080p passthru?


Go back to around post 171 in this thread and read up. See if this may be your issue.


----------



## icerat4

Dont worry Peggy has put up her christmas lights...AS you HAVE seen ..and is ready to help..Makes ya just wonder y we cant out source in usa with people u can understand..I am sorry for any inconvinence u r experianceing blahh blahhh


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/19308851
> 
> 
> Have you tried disabling 1080p passthru?
> 
> 
> Go back to around post 171 in this thread and read up. See if this may be your issue.



Or a little back further, 160's. You are having the same problem I had. Bottom line, just because you see the 3D stuff in the guide, doesn't mean they are turned up yet in your area. Even the local comcast office may not know it and even may want to send out a tech or recommend a different box. A better idea is go to the office or call and ask if they can get the 3D in their office. In my case they couldn't. A few weeks later the channels and movies worked, problem solved.


----------



## mfrancisconj

The DCX3400 is planned to have updates to automatically detect and signal HDMI1.4a TVs into 3D mode.


----------



## buzzard767

I finally talked to a Comcast tech who actually had information. Naples, Bonita Springs, Ft. Myers, and I think he said Sarasota are all going full digital around the first of the year and the 3D channels will be implemented at that time. Meanwhile, there are 8 content items under On Demand > Free Movies > 3D.


Buzz


----------



## icerat4

Lots of 3d stuff here in illinois..Some stuff that the videos are coming on sale like under sea and dinosaurse movie ..Why buy a 17-30 dollar movie when comcast has it for 4.99....tHANKS COMCAST For more content


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19339630
> 
> 
> Lots of 3d stuff here in illinois..Some stuff that the videos are coming on sale like under sea and dinosaurse movie ..Why buy a 17-30 dollar movie when comcast has it for 4.99....tHANKS COMCAST For more content



I felt the same way; but, there has been significant ghosting on these new comcast movies even on my DLP.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19340158
> 
> 
> I felt the same way; but, there has been significant ghosting on these new comcast movies even on my DLP.



I have not noticed any ghosting on the 3D Comcast content I have watched on my LED Samsung DLP. The content was top / bottom On Demand free 3D movies.


----------



## sm0k1nace

hey guys any word on how to fix the comcast issue when viewing 3d?

i also cannot change channels when viewing 3d and if i have it on dvr i cannot pause fast forward etc. wtf?


----------



## rajibo

Comcast has another 3d movie On Demand:


Scar 3d - $8.99


Never heard of it so we shall see...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0847520/


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19346644
> 
> 
> Comcast has another 3d movie On Demand:
> 
> 
> Scar 3d - $8.99
> 
> 
> Never heard of it so we shall see...
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0847520/












crap complete crap


----------



## Matthew1251

Uk hard sky 3d show g force 3d last nite look uk is set up showing 3d films


----------



## TheMarco

Wow I finally got my on-demand working, there was some weird issue with my box. Just tried out some Wild Ocean and some of the Haunted Castle shorts on free on-demand.


It looks REALLY REALLY good on my Panny VT25. Consider me impressed!


----------



## MaC-CK

Just an FYI. Comcast rolled out 3D here in Macomb Twp. Michigan (SouthEast Michigan) in the last day or so. Just had my box activated and everything is looking great. Can't wait to watch UCLA vs. Oregon on Thursday in 3D!


I knew because I've been watching for channels 333 and 334 to appear in the guide. I was told by different Comcast reps that I would not see the channels and that I would see the channels but they definitely showed up on the guide before my box got the activation code.


----------



## doubledown88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaC-CK* /forum/post/19361747
> 
> 
> Just an FYI. Comcast rolled out 3D here in Macomb Twp. Michigan (SouthEast Michigan) in the last day or so. Just had my box activated and everything is looking great. Can't wait to watch UCLA vs. Oregon on Thursday in 3D!
> 
> 
> I knew because I've been watching for channels 333 and 334 to appear in the guide. I was told by different Comcast reps that I would not see the channels and that I would see the channels but they definitely showed up on the guide before my box got the activation code.



I just noticed the channels on my box last night also in Mt. Clemens. I went to watch one, but it said FOR SUBSCRIPTION INFORMATION, select INFO (or something like that). I chatted online with Comcast and hopefully they are activated when I get home today. Although, in the past they said the 3D channels would show up automatically. Seems odd....am I doing something wrong?


----------



## MaC-CK




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *doubledown88* /forum/post/19362663
> 
> 
> I just noticed the channels on my box last night also in Mt. Clemens. I went to watch one, but it said FOR SUBSCRIPTION INFORMATION, select INFO (or something like that). I chatted online with Comcast and hopefully they are activated when I get home today. Although, in the past they said the 3D channels would show up automatically. Seems odd....am I doing something wrong?




A. Do you have the correct set top box?


B. Did you have them specifically activate it? They have to add the code to your compatible box for it to actually show the content.


----------



## doubledown88




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MaC-CK* /forum/post/19362685
> 
> 
> A. Do you have the correct set top box?
> 
> 
> B. Did you have them specifically activate it? They have to add the code to your compatible box for it to actually show the content.



A. I have the Motorola DCX-3400 (I had to fight Comcast to get this after a week of trying).


B. They said they activated previously, but they activated when the channels were never in my guide. I online chatted again this morning, and they said they added it again...but I am at work now, so I cannot check to see if it took.


----------



## tlogan6797

I've picked up boxes at the office and asked them to activate it there and 3 hours after installing it STILL had to call to get it activated.


So I'm always dubious when they SAY they've activated something.


----------



## doubledown88

It works! yeah....I will have to test out the game tonight. I may just DVR it.


----------



## BLMN

finally i had a chance to try 3d content, bought the 3dc-1000 starter kit for my mits 65" and 3d on demand looked amazing. the only thing i did not like much was espn 3d content. i can see the picture pixelating big time.


----------



## walford

Pixelation is as broadcasterlack of bandwidth problem and can often be caused by problems uploading sporting event content from the trailer at the venue to the satallite for rebroadcast to the channels HQ and/or too much high motion content in the content.


----------



## Benman

So i am having issues here. I just bought the 3d kit for the Mitsu DLP. When i run the cablebox to the apdapter to the TV it works fine. When i run cable box to my avr (Pioneer VSX 1120) to the adapter to the TV all that happens is the screen blinks in different colors. No picture no sound. The Blu Ray and PS3 run flawlessly thorugh the avr and adapter. Has anyone else had any of these issues?


----------



## Carl Jones

I've checked the Comcast site for STB needed & they list DCX 3400 & DCX 3416 in my area. What are the differences between the 2? Is one recommended vs. the other?


I currently have a DCT 3416 & get the 3D on demand just fine, but as I read through this thread I'll need the DCX 3400 (or 3416) to get the ESPN 3d channels because they are mpeg4 vs. my current DCT 3416 ability is just mpeg2, is that correct?


----------



## Carl Jones

I'll answer my own post, at least here that is incorrect. Although the DCX 3400 is listed as the equipment needed for 3D, the older DCT 3416 was just fine (for now). I did however switch to the DCX to at least get a larger hard drive.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carl Jones* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'll answer my own post, at least here that is incorrect. Although the DCX 3400 is listed as the equipment needed for 3D, the older DCT 3416 was just fine (for now). I did however switch to the DCX to at least get a larger hard drive.



Carl, I'm in the same boat as you. Although I have no complaints with my DCT6412, I've been debating about taking it in and exchanging it for a DCX 3400. However, had read that some DCX owners were having some problems with them and I didn't want to swap out for a problematic box. Let me know how yours is working out, if you would please.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Carl Jones* /forum/post/19475939
> 
> 
> I'll answer my own post, at least here that is incorrect. Although the DCX 3400 is listed as the equipment needed for 3D, the older DCT 3416 was just fine (for now). I did however switch to the DCX to at least get a larger hard drive.



In some parts of the country for live 3D you need an mpeg-4 capable box like the DCX series or the RNG110. Also Comcast in the future will be switching to a 3D format that is the same as B;u-ray 3D discs (which will produce a higher resolution) this will probably mandate an mpeg-4 capable box.


----------



## tlogan6797

I hadn't watched any 3D for a while, so yesterday after working on my basement theater all day (well, the bathroom part of it anyway) I thought I'd sit down and watch some 3D. Fire everything up and NO ON DEMAND. Just an error message "Error Initializing. Try again in 5 minutes." After an hour I gave up. I got audio but no video.


----------



## buzzard767

For those us us in Comcast markets that have not gone 100% digital yet and therefore don't get the two Comcast 3D channels and ESPN 3D, I just found something I don't recall seeing before on this thread.


First of all, we know that we can get some 3D content by going On Demand > Free Movies! > 3 d Movies. I was looking around the On Demand menus and found the following: On Demand > Sports & Fitness > ESPN > ESPN 3D. In Naples/Bonita Springs there are a few of the previous 3D college football games and they are free.


Also: On Demand > Help & Services > TV > 3D HD > X Games 3D: The Movie


----------



## Carl Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Carl, I'm in the same boat as you. Although I have no complaints with my DCT6412, I've been debating about taking it in and exchanging it for a DCX 3400. However, had read that some DCX owners were having some problems with them and I didn't want to swap out for a problematic box. Let me know how yours is working out, if you would please.



I would suggest making the change. Some problem units do not mean all. I've had mine only a few days so can't speak with authority on reliability yet, so far so good To gain a 500g hard drive vs. The 160 I had is ENORMOUS for me. Also, I know Comcast will eventually go to mpeg 4 & if you read their site, they tell you you need the DCX 3400 for 3D which reinforces it's coming or at least as others have mentioned Comcast is switching 3d formats soon. Hope that helps you.


----------



## Jimmy

Thanks Carl, I'll probably try to beat the Holiday rush and swap boxes now and get it over with.


----------



## Carl Jones




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those us us in Comcast markets that have not gone 100% digital yet and therefore don't get the two Comcast 3D channels and ESPN 3D, I just found something I don't recall seeing before on this thread.
> 
> 
> First of all, we know that we can get some 3D content by going On Demand > Free Movies! > 3 d Movies. I was looking around the On Demand menus and found the following: On Demand > Sports & Fitness > ESPN > ESPN 3D. In Naples/Bonita Springs there are a few of the previous 3D college football games and they are free.
> 
> 
> Also: On Demand > Help & Services > TV > 3D HD > X Games 3D: The Movie



Thanks for that info! I normally look only under HD OnDemand. I found ESPN just as you listed, bingo! There it was. Cool! Thanks.


----------



## BLMN

i got 2 DCX's for about 7 months, never had a problem with them.


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLMN* /forum/post/19481668
> 
> 
> i got 2 DCX's for about 7 months, never had a problem with them.



Good to know. Thanks


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Zapix* /forum/post/19294613
> 
> 
> ...I noticed this with Avatar 3D (theaters) and the Avatar 3D trailer I downloaded to my PS3. The trailer seems more impressive than the 3D in the theater...



Thanks for the report. The better 3D at home experience you mention may be the result of active shutter glasses vs. passive glasses used in the theater. Just an idea.


Can you please tell me how/where to download the Avatar 3D demo clip from on the PS3? To view it in 3D I just have to play it back and force the TV into 3D move? Thanks.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfrancisconj* /forum/post/19275985
> 
> 
> The recently released (Sept/Oct 2010) Comcast 3D Movies are 1080p24 format. To watch the movies in their native resolution you must configure your HD STB to "Native" HDMI mode. Note this is only possible on Motorola DCX, Pace RNG110 and recent Cisco STB models. The method to change the HDMI user settings is to press "Power" followed by "Menu" on the Comcast remote. With Motorola DCX boxes, the HDMI resolution rotates through until it says "Native". On Pace RNG110 boxes you must check on the 1080p24 passthrough box. Please let me know if you have additional questions.



Awesome to hear. This is a great tip because I normally use 1080i setting and would never have thought to try native to get 1080p24/


Are you sure though they are transmitting it in 1080p/24? My understanding was that 1080p was too bandwidth intensive for them to transmit on cable (not that it couldn't be done but rather that it eats more bandwidth than the carriers would want to give up).


----------



## lovingdvd

I'm getting this set soon and there is Comcast 3D in my area. Just looking for confirmation that folks have had no issues with the Samsung 8000 series plasma running ESPN 3D and Comcast On Demand. Thanks.


----------



## BLMN

i noticed some 3d selections under ON DEMAND/3D/MOVIES.


journey to the center of the earth 3D (movie)

deep sea 3D

under the sea 3D

scar 3D (movie?)

nascar 3D


$4.99 each selection, except for Scar 3D it is $8.99


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19496567
> 
> 
> Awesome to hear. This is a great tip because I normally use 1080i setting and would never have thought to try native to get 1080p24/
> 
> 
> Are you sure though they are transmitting it in 1080p/24? My understanding was that 1080p was too bandwidth intensive for them to transmit on cable (not that it couldn't be done but rather that it eats more bandwidth than the carriers would want to give up).



Just answering my own question here... I indeed was able to get 1080p/24 via On Demand with the DCX3400 set to Native. Thanks again for the tip mfrancisconj. Still curious how they are able to do this (or why they decided to do it) because my understanding is that this is much more bandwidth intensive than 1080i, no?


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Just answering my own question here... I indeed was able to get 1080p/24 via On Demand with the DCX3400 set to Native. Thanks again for the tip mfrancisconj. Still curious how they are able to do this (or why they decided to do it) because my understanding is that this is much more bandwidth intensive than 1080i, no?



My understanding wss that it's about the same as 1080i due to the compression techniques used. I've tried recording a couple of programs and it was about the same percentage per hour that I see with normal hd.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19509369
> 
> 
> My understanding wss that it's about the same as 1080i due to the compression techniques used. I've tried recording a couple of programs and it was about the same percentage per hour that I see with normal hd.



Interesting. I wonder why they don't broadcast the regular HD movie channels this way then. Maybe because some of the STBs out there could not take the 1080p/24 as input, but in the case of transmitted 3D for HDTV, they can assume that most 3D TVs out there can handle that signal type. Just guessing.


----------



## rajibo

Here is a list of new content currently available on Comcast on Demand under a new 3d menu:


Bolt 3d

Chicken Little 3d

Meet the Robinsons 3d


2010 Yule Log 3d

*3d Game Footage*

Batman Arkham

Blur Race

Dead Rising 2

Left 4 Dead 2

Resident Evil 5


----------



## phillyaj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mfrancisconj* /forum/post/19275985
> 
> 
> The recently released (Sept/Oct 2010) Comcast 3D Movies are 1080p24 format. To watch the movies in their native resolution you must configure your HD STB to "Native" HDMI mode. Note this is only possible on Motorola DCX, Pace RNG110 and recent Cisco STB models. The method to change the HDMI user settings is to press "Power" followed by "Menu" on the Comcast remote. With Motorola DCX boxes, the HDMI resolution rotates through until it says "Native". On Pace RNG110 boxes you must check on the 1080p24 passthrough box. Please let me know if you have additional questions.



I have a Cisco RNG200 DVR and I am getting 1080i only on the On-Demand 3D channels. I haven't cycled the power yet but I did go into the menu and change the Picture format option to Auto HDMI/DVI. Anyone with an RNG200 get 1080P to work? My Mitsubishi won't decode 1080i t/b, so the only way to watch the on-demand is to force it to 720p, which I know isn't the best. ESPN3D works fine because it's broadcast in 720p.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19516152
> 
> 
> Here is a list of new content currently available on Comcast on Demand under a new 3d menu:
> 
> 
> Bolt 3d
> 
> Chicken Little 3d
> 
> Meet the Robinsons 3d
> 
> 
> 2010 Yule Log 3d
> 
> *3d Game Footage*
> 
> Batman Arkham
> 
> Blur Race
> 
> Dead Rising 2
> 
> Left 4 Dead 2
> 
> Resident Evil 5



That's for the heads up. Too bad they are charging for the movies.


I don't recall seeing the 3D Game Footage - was this in the same menu as Chicken Little 3D and the other movies? If not, where? Thanks again.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19521975
> 
> 
> That's for the heads up. Too bad they are charging for the movies.
> 
> 
> I don't recall seeing the 3D Game Footage - was this in the same menu as Chicken Little 3D and the other movies? If not, where? Thanks again.



On my system, there is a separate 3d menu. In that menu there are 5 submenus called Movies, Free Movies, Special Events, Sports and Video Games. They're in the Video Games menu.


----------



## brooks2

I'm in Jacksonville , Florida and the only 3D channel that appears to be available is ESPN 3D on 790 on Comcast. I've call them and noone seems to know anything regarding their "event" channel. Anyone have any luck with another 3D channel ?? I do get their On Demand 3d movies.

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy

Comcast is bringing a DCX3400 this afternoon to swap out my DCT6412 lll. They showed up Friday with an order to just remove the DCT. Tech said that is all the order said. Claimed he has never seen a DCX in our area. He checked w his supvr and the boss said yes, I was to get a DCX3400. They apologized and said they would ship the new box directly to my house. Instead, they called last night and said they would bring it today. I'm not sure this will give me a better 3D experience but the DCX specs look good. Hope it works!


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19534592
> 
> 
> Comcast is bringing a DCX3400 this afternoon to swap out my DCT6412 lll. They showed up Friday with an order to just remove the DCT. Tech said that is all the order said. Claimed he has never seen a DCX in our area. He checked w his supvr and the boss said yes, I was to get a DCX3400. They apologized and said they would ship the new box directly to my house. Instead, they called last night and said they would bring it today. I'm not sure this will give me a better 3D experience but the DCX specs look good. Hope it works!



My DCT3416 worked equally well for 3D as the DCX3400 that I'm running now. That said, there are a lot of other reasons I prefer the 3400 so regardless I think it'll be a great upgrade for you. In particular the 3400 runs quieter, cooler, is more responsive to the remote (better IR reception), has a better display, etc.


----------



## Jimmy

Well, the Comcast tech called and came an hour early. It took maybe 10-15 minutes to swap out the DCT for the DCX3400M, the 500GB model. I expected something much lower. It only took about 5 minutes for the guide to populate. On-Demand showed up about an hour later. All of the 3D movies are there but I did not have a chance to pull any of them up yet. I can't really say the PQ is much better with the new box vs the DCT 6412 lll I turned in. I do like the ability to set the box to "Native" now and I'm ready for the future. The way the two different techs were talking, I must be the first one in our area to have a DCX3400, a 500GB (M) model at that.


----------



## lcharlton4

Comcast says its not available in my area, but is used everywhere else. hoping someone in ffx has one, or can tell me how to finagle(sp) one. Thx in advance.


----------



## jsm636

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lcharlton4* 
Comcast says its not available in my area, but is used everywhere else. hoping someone in ffx has one, or can tell me how to finagle(sp) one. Thx in advance.
Here is the number I called, and they set it up. 877-754-4313. Good Luck.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lcharlton4* /forum/post/19537429
> 
> 
> Comcast says its not available in my area, but is used everywhere else. hoping someone in ffx has one, or can tell me how to finagle(sp) one. Thx in advance.



I'm returning one in Annapolis today--tell them you are willing to go to "Millersville"(if you are) to pick one up.


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brooks2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm in Jacksonville , Florida and the only 3D channel that appears to be available is ESPN 3D on 790 on Comcast. I've call them and noone seems to know anything regarding their "event" channel. Anyone have any luck with another 3D channel ?? I do get their On Demand 3d movies.
> 
> Thanks



According to their web site the events channel should be on 791. Check out www.comcast.com/3d . There isn't much programming on the channel.


----------



## lampshade123

well, i live in central nj and i must have spent 2 hrs on the phone today (1 hr with a regular tech and 1 w/ 3d tech support). They checked everything and even accessed what my guide is showing and what happens when inputting 980 and 981 and they couldn't get the 3d chans to work (no blk screens, just skips to next available chan). On demand 3d works so the guy says it has to be a box. Hopefully this works.



If anybody has problems relating to 3d, CALL THE 3D NUMBER. No automated responses, real people answer after 2-3 rings, and the support they provide is far superior. If it's an easy fix, like sending a signal out or activating, takes less than 3 min.


----------



## brooks2

I have the same problem in Jacksonville, Florida using Comcast.

Their event channel is 791 but it skips to the next available channel instead.

Let me know if a new box works for you, it didn't for me.


----------



## bentleyazure

I think this will be an easy answer...I hope at least.


I have a Sony 55NX810, high-speed HDMI cable from monoprice, and the Comcast STB RNG200. I have called Comcast and they have 'activated' the 3D code...so I get a picture on ESPN3D.


Problem is that it shows the same image one on top of the other. Before you watch the on-demand 3D shows, it says that if you see the over/under image, then its set-up wrong. But I don't what I'm doing wrong. Someone said the STB is probably sending out a 1080i signal and it needs to be a 720P...but I don't know how to change the resolution output either.


Any help?


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentleyazure* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I think this will be an easy answer...I hope at least.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 55NX810, high-speed HDMI cable from monoprice, and the Comcast STB RNG200. I have called Comcast and they have 'activated' the 3D code...so I get a picture on ESPN3D.
> 
> 
> Problem is that it shows the same image one on top of the other. Before you watch the on-demand 3D shows, it says that if you see the over/under image, then its set-up wrong. But I don't what I'm doing wrong. Someone said the STB is probably sending out a 1080i signal and it needs to be a 720P...but I don't know how to change the resolution output either.
> 
> 
> Any help?



On the Panasonic, we have to go to the 3D menu and switch the "3D Input Format" to the "Top/Bottom" format. If you are watching ESPN, that will be broadcast in 720p but most of the Comcast On Demand stuff comes in as 1080p. At least that is what my DCX3400 shows. It also passes 720p (ESPN) as 1080i with no problem.


----------



## ckarlic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentleyazure* /forum/post/19620689
> 
> 
> I think this will be an easy answer...I hope at least.
> 
> 
> I have a Sony 55NX810, high-speed HDMI cable from monoprice, and the Comcast STB RNG200. I have called Comcast and they have 'activated' the 3D code...so I get a picture on ESPN3D.
> 
> 
> Problem is that it shows the same image one on top of the other. Before you watch the on-demand 3D shows, it says that if you see the over/under image, then its set-up wrong. But I don't what I'm doing wrong. Someone said the STB is probably sending out a 1080i signal and it needs to be a 720P...but I don't know how to change the resolution output either.
> 
> 
> Any help?




I have the same exact TV...Hit options on the remote and go into the 3D menu. I forget what it is called but there is 3d format option in there. Switch it to Top/Under or something like that. I have comcast as well.


----------



## bentleyazure




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ckarlic* /forum/post/19621496
> 
> 
> I have the same exact TV...Hit options on the remote and go into the 3D menu. I forget what it is called but there is 3d format option in there. Switch it to Top/Under or something like that. I have comcast as well.



Ok Ckarlic - will try it when I get home and let you know if I can get it figured out. I am normally pretty good with tech stuff, but I didnt see the option earlier.


----------



## ckarlic




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *bentleyazure* /forum/post/19621552
> 
> 
> Ok Ckarlic - will try it when I get home and let you know if I can get it figured out. I am normally pretty good with tech stuff, but I didnt see the option earlier.



Yeah. I was the same way as you were. I called Comcast and they had no clue so i decided to look at the options on my tv when 3D was on and lo and behold i figured it out. 3d looks pretty good with comcast BTW..Surprisingly...Once my lease runs up and I move to another apartment, i will be going back to Directv as I am a huge sports fan.


----------



## rajibo

Comcast will be broadcasting the Maple Leafs/Canadiens game on their 3d channel Saturday @ 7PM in case you were unaware.


Side by Side format


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19629298
> 
> 
> Comcast will be broadcasting the Maple Leafs/Canadiens game on their 3d channel Saturday @ 7PM in case you were unaware.
> 
> 
> Side by Side format



Great, thanks! I was wondering when we'd see some content on that channel.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/19629298
> 
> 
> Comcast will be broadcasting the Maple Leafs/Canadiens game on their 3d channel Saturday @ 7PM in case you were unaware.
> 
> 
> Side by Side format



It shows up on the guide here in Naples, FL but there's nothing there but a black screen. We're supposed to get all digital next month....


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> It shows up on the guide here in Naples, FL but there's nothing there but a black screen. We're supposed to get all digital next month....



If it shows up in the guide I would think it should be available. Did you call comcast to get your 3d channels authorized?


----------



## lovingdvd

What did you guys think of the hockey in 3D. I'm a big fan of 3D but thought it was rather so-so. The regular camera angle didn't do much for me. The ice level cameras from the corner, on the other hand, were pretty interesting.


----------



## icerat4

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* 
What did you guys think of the hockey in 3D. I'm a big fan of 3D but thought it was rather so-so. The regular camera angle didn't do much for me. The ice level cameras from the corner, on the other hand, were pretty interesting.



I thought it looked nice.For the first time shoot..I liked it alot


----------



## tlogan6797

Once again yesterday (Comcast Northern VA) I want to watch one of the 3D On Demand offerings in between football games, but On Demand is down. This seems to be far more frequent than it used to be.


----------



## brooks2

Did you guys see any ghosting on the closeups during the Hockey game ??


----------



## ROB98374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ElDoDad* /forum/post/19113617
> 
> 
> My setup: Mitsubishi WD-73737, 3DC-1000 3D Starter Pack, Comcast RNG110 Cable Box
> 
> 
> With the cable box powered off, when I proceeded the following steps:
> 
> 1. Press the menu button on the remote
> 
> 2. the cable box powers on
> 
> 3. the "Pace User Setting" menu screen appears
> 
> 4. select TV Display Capability and
> 
> 5. set the 1080p24 Pass option to "No"



That did the trick for me! Thanks!

I was thinking about going back to my old DCH3200 box before I found this tip. Well... I still might.


Pros of the RNG110

1. smaller

2. on demand menu NOT in 3d


Cons of the RNG110

1. 3d does not work 100%. Disabling 1080p24 pass makes 3d on-demand work, but the 3d comcast channel still doesn't. And the channel guide in 3d is still messed up.

2. SUPER SLOW chaning channels. I mean SLOW.


Pros of the DCH3200

1. ALL 3d channels and 3d on-demand works.

2. Changes channels at a decent speed.


Cons of the DCH3200

1. The channel guide and on-demand guide are messed up in 3d.

2. Big and bulky.


Anyone have any ideas on how to make the guides NOT messed up in 3d?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ROB98374* /forum/post/19644800
> 
> 
> ...Anyone have any ideas on how to make the guides NOT messed up in 3d?



I agree. Its really bothersome. My guess is that at the rate these companies move it'll be a long time (likely measured in years) before the STB is capable of displaying menus and overlays in 3D when in 3D mode.


----------



## distant30




ROB98374 said:


> 2. SUPER SLOW chaning channels. I mean SLOW.
> 
> [\\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Disabling _all_ other resolutions except the 1080i will help the STB not agonizing over which res to use for each diff. channel, will cut down the unusual delay and error "Mode not support" crap.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I'm considering getting a DVR settop from Comcast and would like to know if anybody had the STB DVR RNG200? Any caviat?


----------



## lovingdvd

Was the hockey game the other night broadcast in Top and Bottom mode for 3D? I can't quite recall but I think I watched something in top and bottom mode recently and trying to remember what. Is any of the Comcast programming in top and bottom? I know most of on demand is side by side. Thanks.


----------



## kblee

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* 
Was the hockey game the other night broadcast in Top and Bottom mode for 3D? I can't quite recall but I think I watched something in top and bottom mode recently and trying to remember what. Is any of the Comcast programming in top and bottom? I know most of on demand is side by side. Thanks.
No, the hockey game was side-by-side.


----------



## phillyaj




distant30 said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *ROB98374*
> 2. SUPER SLOW chaning channels. I mean SLOW.
> 
> [\\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Disabling _all_ other resolutions except the 1080i will help the STB not agonizing over which res to use for each diff. channel, will cut down the unusual delay and error "Mode not support" crap.
> 
> 
> On a side note, I'm considering getting a DVR settop from Comcast and would like to know if anybody had the STB DVR RNG200? Any caviat?
> I picked up my RNG200 a month or so ago, trading in my Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. Comcast said this is the 'new' box. Has a RG45 connection..(Which in my area isn't enabled yet), an e-sata connection so I am able to add my external drive . Comcast 3d Content works well. Watched the recent Hockey Game from DVR and it looked great.


----------



## brooks2

Did you see any ghosting on the closeups, during the Hockey game ??


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brooks2* /forum/post/19652221
> 
> 
> Did you see any ghosting on the closeups, during the Hockey game ??



No ghosting at all. Viewing on a Samsung PN63C8000. I thought it looked pretty good. The only objectionable thing I saw was that there was a vertical beam in between the Plexiglas that every once in a while messed up the ice level, from-the-corner shots. Just to be clear, I'm talking about the actual beam that is between each pane of glass. The way the 3D worked, the beam looked really weird and messed up the whole shot. It wasn't in every corner view shot though.


Overall I enjoyed the experience. Seemed to work a bit better than basketball. But I don't think I'd sit through a full game of hockey like this. As a novelty it was fun to see though. So far I think football has been the best as far as 3D sports I've seen.


----------



## brooks2

I've got a Sony 60lx900 and noticed some ghosting on the closeups. Yea the camera placement wasn't that great, I noticed the pole also.


----------



## distant30

esata is a nice feature, I guess it's used to increase recording time with no hassle. Thanks for your reply. I'm going to get it instead of the DCX3400.

Cheers




phillyaj said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *distant30* /forum/post/19646385
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up my RNG200 a month or so ago, trading in my Scientific Atlanta 8300HD. Comcast said this is the 'new' box. Has a RG45 connection..(Which in my area isn't enabled yet), an e-sata connection so I am able to add my external drive . Comcast 3d Content works well. Watched the recent Hockey Game from DVR and it looked great.
Click to expand...


----------



## icerat4

Got a new motorola RNG150N.Its not for 3d .But they told me its the latest model out there.Can anyone tell me anything good or bad about this new cable box..Thanks


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/19657890
> 
> 
> Got a new motorola RNG150N.Its not for 3d .But they told me its the latest model out there.Can anyone tell me anything good or bad about this new cable box..Thanks



Since its not for 3D you will likely find better response in another thread about the Comcast STBs. This thread is for discussing 3D content available on Comcast.


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19657901
> 
> 
> since its not for 3d you will likely find better response in another thread about the comcast stbs. This thread is for discussing 3d content available on comcast.





ok thanks Can someone here shoot me a link where i can find this cable box section.thanks


----------



## harisk

works for 3d on comcast. 3d is delivered in split screen top bottom mode


----------



## buzzard767

Naples, FL. Channels 791 & 792, both formally labeled Comcast 3D Programming, have now been replaced with channel 791 only and labeled Xfinity 3DTV Programming. Supposedly Naples and Bonita Springs Comcast is going full digital around the first of the year so perhaps this has something to do with it. Still no sign of Ch. 790 being reserved for ESPN 3D.


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> Once again yesterday (Comcast Northern VA) I want to watch one of the 3D On Demand offerings in between football games, but On Demand is down. This seems to be far more frequent than it used to be.



OK, was home yesterday afternoon and tried again. THIS time I checked for On Demand availability on one of my other boxes first....no problems.


STILL wouldn't come up on the RNG box. Got online to chat with CS. They were able to get the On Demand menu to come up but I couldn't select any movies. Well, I could SELECT, but they wouldn't play. So I got BACK online with CS and they tried again. Then I was able to select and play but couldn't get my TV (Mits 65737) to select 3D. So I played around with the box settings (1080p = no, AGAIN as I'd done it once already) and finally got it to work.


Watched 3d Sun and Siegfried and Roy for free. The sad thing for Comcast is that I wanted to watch one of the PAY movies but wasn't going to risk ordering until I knew it would work.


The REAL test will be if I can get it to work the next time I want to watch.


----------



## lovingdvd

Reminder - NBA game tonight on ESPN 3D.







This is the first live NBA game broadcast in 3D.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/19663916
> 
> 
> OK, was home yesterday afternoon and tried again. THIS time I checked for On Demand availability on one of my other boxes first....no problems.
> 
> 
> STILL wouldn't come up on the RNG box. Got online to chat with CS. They were able to get the On Demand menu to come up but I couldn't select any movies. Well, I could SELECT, but they wouldn't play. So I got BACK online with CS and they tried again. Then I was able to select and play but couldn't get my TV (Mits 65737) to select 3D. So I played around with the box settings (1080p = no, AGAIN as I'd done it once already) and finally got it to work.
> 
> 
> Watched 3d Sun and Siegfried and Roy foJr free. The sad thing for Comcast is that I wanted to watch one of the PAY movies but wasn't going to risk ordering until I knew it would work.
> 
> 
> The REAL test will be if I can get it to work the next time I want to watch.



For me I had to disable 1080p 24fps to get on demand 3D to work properly.


----------



## j.m.

I am a current Comcast subscriber with a DCH3416. My understanding is I will need a new box for 3D. I will be using it with a Samsung 3D ready DLP TV (EDID modded) via the Mitsubishi 3DA-1 adapter. From the web site, it looks like for DVR the Motorola DCX3400 or DCX3416 (HD/DVR set-top box) and Cisco (Scientific Atlanta) RNG200 (HD/DVR set-top box) are the only choices, at least in my area. Is there a consensus on which DVR-capable 3D STB I should shoot for with a 3DA-1 setup? I figure the Motorola is probably what I will be provided...


What is the best/easiest way to get the new STB? Call the 3D hotline mentioned above? Go to my local office (shudder) and hope they actually have one and know what they are doing?


----------



## lovingdvd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *j.m.* 
I am a current Comcast subscriber with a DCH3416. My understanding is I will need a new box for 3D. I will be using it with a Samsung 3D ready DLP TV (EDID modded) via the Mitsubishi 3DA-1 adapter. From the web site, it looks like for DVR the Motorola DCX3400 or DCX3416 (HD/DVR set-top box) and Cisco (Scientific Atlanta) RNG200 (HD/DVR set-top box) are the only choices, at least in my area. Is there a consensus on which DVR-capable 3D STB I should shoot for with a 3DA-1 setup? I figure the Motorola is probably what I will be provided...


What is the best/easiest way to get the new STB? Call the 3D hotline mentioned above? Go to my local office (shudder) and hope they actually have one and know what they are doing?
As a quick aside, the 3D may work with your DCH3416. It did for me. I think it depends on whether they use MPEG2 vs. MPEG4 in your area. Even so though, the 3416 is old and I swapped mine for a DCX3400 which I like a lot better. Plus it has a native mode which is useful if you want 1080p/24 from some of the On Demand content. I am not familiar at all with the other STBs you mention so I cannot comment.


----------



## j.m.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* 
As a quick aside, the 3D may work with your DCH3416. It did for me. I think it depends on whether they use MPEG2 vs. MPEG4 in your area. Even so though, the 3416 is old and I swapped mine for a DCX3400 which I like a lot better. Plus it has a native mode which is useful if you want 1080p/24 from some of the On Demand content. I am not familiar at all with the other STBs you mention so I cannot comment.
Thanks. I think I will just try to get a newer STB also. Did you just take your old one into the local office and exhange it? Did you call first to verify they had the new one? I just have this bad feeling that I am going to pull my DCH3416 out of my setup, take it all the way over there, and they will either a) not have a DCX3400 or b) won't have a clue.


----------



## Carl Jones

My experience with the exchange (3416 to DCX 3400 500g);


1) Could not call in, I had to go to the site.

2) Did NOT take in 3416 & good thing I did that, they didn't have one available & told me to check back next week.

3) Went back next week & they had them in, got a brand new one

4) That same day took it home & swaped the box myself.

5) Took back the old one the same day & was not charged for having two.

6) On demand did not work.

7) Paid $30 service call to find out a signal booster Comcast installed years ago was causing communication problems. Booster removed (no problem with signal strength througout the house, made me wonder why it was there in the first place).

8) Everything is fine & 500g DVR makes me a happy camper, $30, a tank of gas, & two one hour wait periods later!


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j.m.* /forum/post/19683099
> 
> 
> Thanks. I think I will just try to get a newer STB also. Did you just take your old one into the local office and exhange it? Did you call first to verify they had the new one? I just have this bad feeling that I am going to pull my DCH3416 out of my setup, take it all the way over there, and they will either a) not have a DCX3400 or b) won't have a clue.



As Carl mentioned one option is to just go there and see if they have the box you want without taking in your old box. If they do, you can take it home, set it up, confirm it works and then take the new box back. I think they prorate it so if you want to give it a few days before returning the old one the charges would be tiny for those few days.


You just need to weigh whether the extra trip to Comcast is worth it. It has the benefit of not having to unnecessarily pull out your equipment and the benefit of making sure the new one works before giving up your working box (although I personally wouldn't be concerned about that) in exchange for a second trip to Comcast and a few dollars (or not I guess if you make the 2nd trip the same day).


----------



## j.m.

Thanks for the advice. I went by the Comcast office today without my DCH3416 in an attempt to get a DCX3400. Turns out that, according to the employee that helped me, the only 3D-capable STB they are currently offering in my area is the DCH3416 I already have. No DCX3400. This contradicts the Comcast web site and is a bit hard to believe. In any case, he did go ahead and activate 3D on my DCH3416, so I now have access to the only 2 3D channels currently offered in my lineup: ESPN 3D and Xfinity 3D. I can't tell how well it is going to work, as I will not have the 3DA-1 until Christmas.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *j.m.* /forum/post/19687780
> 
> 
> Thanks for the advice. I went by the Comcast office today without my DCH3416 in an attempt to get a DCX3400. Turns out that, according to the employee that helped me, the only 3D-capable STB they are currently offering in my area is the DCH3416 I already have. No DCX3400. This contradicts the Comcast web site and is a bit hard to believe. In any case, he did go ahead and activate 3D on my DCH3416, so I now have access to the only 2 3D channels currently offered in my lineup: ESPN 3D and Xfinity 3D. I can't tell how well it is going to work, as I will not have the 3DA-1 until Christmas.



The little bit of 3D viewing I did on the 3416 looked great (before switching to a DCX3400). So if its supported in your area you should be fine with it. Have you tried any of the On Demand 3D content?


----------



## boozcruz33

Does anyone have a Comcast 3D box in the Chicago area? I called Comcast and they said they have not yet rolled out 3D boxes and are not going to do so until January or February. That doesn't seem right. Should I just drive down to the Comcast office and ask someone directly instead of dealing with the CSRs?


----------



## lovingdvd

Have you guys seen the Haunted House 3D that's available On Demand? I'm not sure when it was added, but I think it was pretty recent.


Anyway, this has some of the best, most detailed 3D I have seen yet, and rivals (and surpasses) some of my 3D blu-ray movies in terms of 3D-coolness.










Really a fun way to experience and show off your 3D. Let me know if you guys like it.


----------



## Jimmy

I had the older DCT6412 box. It worked great with all of the 3D and I really had no problems with it. I also read that sometime in the future we would need to upgrade to one of the newer mpeg 4 boxes. I had no idea where my area fell in this. I saw on here where the DCX3400 had the capability to pass through 1080p /24 on a native setting, they were smaller and ran considerably cooler. I wanted all of that. Instead of wasting my time with the local office, knowing they wouldn't have a clue, I called the 800-comcast number and selected the "add services" option. I told the agent that I have a new 3D TV and according to their website, I needed a DCX3400 STB. I did not tell her what box I did have. She advised that a tech could deliver a new box the next day. I said good. The next day the tech called and advised me that my area did not use or have any of the newer DVR boxes such as the 3400. All I said was, "but I have a 3D TV". He then said he would try to find one for me. he called me back later and said he arranged to have a DCX 3400 shipped directly to my house. The next day he called again and said he was bringing one within the hour. As far as I know I am the first in my area to have this box. How can you ever guess what kind of service you will get from Comcast. Sometimes you just luck out.


----------



## icerat4




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Jimmy* /forum/post/19698795
> 
> 
> I had the older DCT6412 box. It worked great with all of the 3D and I really had no problems with it. I also read that sometime in the future we would need to upgrade to one of the newer mpeg 4 boxes. I had no idea where my area fell in this. I saw on here where the DCX3400 had the capability to pass through 1080p /24 on a native setting, they were smaller and ran considerably cooler. I wanted all of that. Instead of wasting my time with the local office, knowing they wouldn't have a clue, I called the 800-comcast number and selected the "add services" option. I told the agent that I have a new 3D TV and according to their website, I needed a DCX3400 STB. I did not tell her what box I did have. She advised that a tech could deliver a new box the next day. I said good. The next day the tech called and advised me that my area did not use or have any of the newer DVR boxes such as the 3400. All I said was, "but I have a 3D TV". He then said he would try to find one for me. he called me back later and said he arranged to have a DCX 3400 shipped directly to my house. The next day he called again and said he was bringing one within the hour. As far as I know I am the first in my area to have this box. How can you ever guess what kind of service you will get from Comcast. Sometimes you just luck out.






I always talk to peggy she is awesome


----------



## Jimmy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *icerat4* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> I always talk to peggy she is awesome



Or Sammy, either one.


----------



## boozcruz33

I am in the Chicago area and just picked up a DCX3400-M box. From browsing this forum and other areas online, it seems that this box should be able to transmit 3D. But, when trying to connect this to my Mitsubishi adapter, the adapter seems to think that the signal is not 3D. In fact, the TV really struggles to get a picture at all and it occasionally flashes a green screen and then goes back to black. I have 3D working fine through my PS3 and through my Pioneer VSX-1120-k receiver, but no luck with the cable box. I have also tried hooking the DCX3400 directly to the adapter in case the receiver is causing issues, but that didn't work either. Any ideas? I have searched and gone through several pages of this thread and haven't seen anyone else reporting this. Am I overlooking a simple step to enable 3D on the box or something?


----------



## boozcruz33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boozcruz33* /forum/post/19707337
> 
> 
> I am in the Chicago area and just picked up a DCX3400-M box. From browsing this forum and other areas online, it seems that this box should be able to transmit 3D. But, when trying to connect this to my Mitsubishi adapter, the adapter seems to think that the signal is not 3D. In fact, the TV really struggles to get a picture at all and it occasionally flashes a green screen and then goes back to black. I have 3D working fine through my PS3 and through my Pioneer VSX-1120-k receiver, but no luck with the cable box. I have also tried hooking the DCX3400 directly to the adapter in case the receiver is causing issues, but that didn't work either. Any ideas? I have searched and gone through several pages of this thread and haven't seen anyone else reporting this. Am I overlooking a simple step to enable 3D on the box or something?



OK, so I now have it working, but not through my receiver. The receiver definitely supports HDMI 1.4a because my PS3 plays 3D movies through it without any problems. When I hook it up directly I still need to manually change the picture format on the DCX3400to 1080i and then it starts working. Any ideas why this is happening? I read elsewhere in the thread that some people disabled some of the 1080p modes on the cable box, but I thought that was just related to OnDemand issues. Any ideas what is going on? Manually moving around cables whenever I want to watch something in 3D is a real pain. It seems like this should be a very basic setup, so I am not sure what is going on.


----------



## PBSengineer

The adapter box does not like 1080-p24. Turn the cable box off and then press setup. One of the choices is supported formats. Disable 1080p24 and you should be good to go.


----------



## boozcruz33

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PBSengineer* 
The adapter box does not like 1080-p24. Turn the cable box off and then press setup. One of the choices is supported formats. Disable 1080p24 and you should be good to go.
I just tried that without much luck. Here is what I did:


1. Moved the cable box HDMI cable to a new input on the TV so I could actually see the menu


2. Powered off the box and entered the menu


3. Changed format to Native and disabled 1080p/24. Every option was selected besides 1080p/24 and 480i


4. Pressed Menu to exit the menu


5. Moved the cable box HDMI cable from the TV back to the receiver, switched the TV back to the adapter input and powered on the cable box


The same problem still exists. As soon as I turned on the cable box, it seems it immediately goes right back to 480p format and I get a green or black screen and no picture. If I then switch everything back and go back into the cable box menu, I see that 1080p/24 is enabled again. Is there a way to force this mode to stay off? Is there something else that might be causing the problem?


Thanks,

Shane


----------



## walford

Your direct TV STB does not recofinize your receiver as 3D capable since it does not provide HDMI 1.4a 3D EDID data to the direct TV STB.

The STB should recognize the Mits adapter without problem and should be sending 1080i SbS or 720p TnB 3D content to it. Native mode most likely will not work.


----------



## Panther5150

I have run into a problem with upgrading my comcast to 3D.


I have a Sony XBR-60LX900 3d television. I just had comcast install a DCX 3400 cable box. I upgraded my HDMI cables to be compliant with the needs for 3D. Using my 3D Blu Ray player (Samsung) I have watched 3D movies with no problem.


So, my problem arises with the attempted viewing of Comcast 3D content. I tried to watch the 3D on Demand movies and all I get are a split screen (top/bottom) and no 3D.


I have checked in my TV settings and I dont see anything in there to correct the issue.


I am not sure how to proceed at this point and I am hoping that someone here has the knowledge to point me to the steps I need to take in order to enjoy the comcast 3D content. The tech who was present was completely confused and intimidated by my system.


Thanks for any help that you can provide.


----------



## CaptMorn2374

Panther, from my understanding some of the content is top/bottom where the dvds seem to be usually side-by-side. Are you able to change the orientation? Even if the television is set to auto I don't think they get it since the boxes are not hdmi 1.4 so that info is not sent.


For everyone, I heard a rumor that HBO 3D will start in January with a small number of movies (3-4). Not much but a start in the right direction.


While I have not taken the plunge yet for 3D, I was able to help a friend with their On Demand and RNG110 to work right thanks to everyone here. You all educated me well.


----------



## Panther5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CaptMorn2374* /forum/post/19712560
> 
> 
> Panther, from my understanding some of the content is top/bottom where the dvds seem to be usually side-by-side. Are you able to change the orientation? Even if the television is set to auto I don't think they get it since the boxes are not hdmi 1.4 so that info is not sent.
> 
> 
> For everyone, I heard a rumor that HBO 3D will start in January with a small number of movies (3-4). Not much but a start in the right direction.
> 
> 
> While I have not taken the plunge yet for 3D, I was able to help a friend with their On Demand and RNG110 to work right thanks to everyone here. You all educated me well.



What I have found out from Sony is that you cannot adjust the settings in their normal settings menu. Instead you have to do it on the fly using the options control during the playback. During that, you force 3d on and then scroll down to select the type, top/botom. I marvel at the lack of clarity provided by the manufactures. I am thankful that internet searches can and will turn up useful information eventually. I just hope some folks can learn from my issue and not go through the hassle as I did.


----------



## boozcruz33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/19709218
> 
> 
> Your direct TV STB does not recofinize your receiver as 3D capable since it does not provide HDMI 1.4a 3D EDID data to the direct TV STB.
> 
> The STB should recognize the Mits adapter without problem and should be sending 1080i SbS or 720p TnB 3D content to it. Native mode most likely will not work.



That is unfortunate. One of the reasons I bought this new receiver was to get 3D support and to be able to run everything through it without setting up multiple adapters. Are other people using this DCX3400 box successfully with their receiver? I could potentially return the Pioneer and exchange it for a different model, but I would want to make sure that one worked before going that route. Any suggestions for a compatible receiver in the $400-800 price range? The only real requirement I have (besides the basics) is that it must have pre-outs for my external amp.


----------



## walford

Contact Pioneer support they may be able to help.

You could probably use a Gefen HDMI detective to spoof the cable box.

However, the best solution would be an HDMI1.4 receiver that will pass downstream the adapters EDID data to the cable box.


----------



## boozcruz33

Quote:

Originally Posted by *walford* 
Contact Pioneer support they may be able to help.

You could probably use a Gefen HDMI detective to spoof the cable box.

However, the best solution would be an HDMI1.4 receiver that will pass downstream the adapters EDID data to the cable box.
Does anyone know of a HDMI receiver that does successfully pass down the EDID data from the connected HDMI output monitor? I still am within the return window for the VSX-1120-k and I would prefer to replace the receiver instead of having to spend over $100 on an HDMI Detective to spoof the EDID to the cable box.


----------



## boozcruz33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boozcruz33* /forum/post/19719223
> 
> 
> Does anyone know of a HDMI receiver that does successfully pass down the EDID data from the connected HDMI output monitor? I still am within the return window for the VSX-1120-k and I would prefer to replace the receiver instead of having to spend over $100 on an HDMI Detective to spoof the EDID to the cable box.



So, I picked up an HDMI Detective to try to "trick" the adapter into working and I still am having no luck. Even if I record the EDID of the 3D adapter and then connect the Gefen to the cable box, I still can't get it to work. I guess it isn't just an EDID problem, but it is really strange that it works directly from the adapter to the cable box. I guess I either need to buy another adapter or keep switching the cables back and forth manually when I want 3D. This is probably not a problem now, but it will be really annoying when more 3D programming is released. Does anyone know if the DCT-6412 or another box might not have the same problem?


----------



## Wryker

I'm amazed at how much trouble people are having w/the Comcast box to get 3D working. I have an HDTivo and Comcast is my provider and have no issues running HDMI from my Tivo to my 1.3 Reciever to my 4 x 2 HDMI splitter/swith to my 3D Mitsy adapter to my 73" TV. No problems at all. I would suggest for those that don't have a 1.4 AVR to look into the same switch/splitter I purchased for $80 from Monoprice. Allows me to get lossless audio from my PS3 for 3D BD since it has 2 HDMI outputs.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/19734115
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at how much trouble people are having w/the Comcast box to get 3D working. I have an HDTivo and Comcast is my provider and have no issues running HDMI from my Tivo to my 1.3 Reciever to my 4 x 2 HDMI splitter/swith to my 3D Mitsy adapter to my 73" TV. No problems at all. I would suggest for those that don't have a 1.4 AVR to look into the same switch/splitter I purchased for $80 from Monoprice. Allows me to get lossless audio from my PS3 for 3D BD since it has 2 HDMI outputs.



Are you saying you are able to get HD audio from your PS3 *and* 1080p/24 from your 3D Blu-rays? Regardless of the switching and cabling, I thought the PS3 was not able to output HD audio and a 3D signal simultaneously?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19734245
> 
> 
> Are you saying you are able to get HD audio from your PS3 *and* 1080p/24 from your 3D Blu-rays? Regardless of the switching and cabling, I thought the PS3 was not able to output HD audio and a 3D signal simultaneously?



My apologies - let me clarify. It's true, I can not get HD audio from my PS3 for 3D BD but I wanted to retain HD audio for 3D games. So the switch/splitter allows me that feature and the ability to connect my HDTivo to view 3D. So my HDTivo is HDMI to my AVR - then from the AVR to the splitter/switch. PS3 goes directly to the splitter/switch with one HDMI out going to the AVR and the other to the 3D Adapter.


----------



## boozcruz33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/19734115
> 
> 
> I'm amazed at how much trouble people are having w/the Comcast box to get 3D working. I have an HDTivo and Comcast is my provider and have no issues running HDMI from my Tivo to my 1.3 Reciever to my 4 x 2 HDMI splitter/swith to my 3D Mitsy adapter to my 73" TV. No problems at all. I would suggest for those that don't have a 1.4 AVR to look into the same switch/splitter I purchased for $80 from Monoprice. Allows me to get lossless audio from my PS3 for 3D BD since it has 2 HDMI outputs.



Hmm, maybe my best option is to just buy an HDTivo and get rid of the stupid DCX3400 that seems to be causing the issue.


I just realized that some people from this thread have 3D working with their DCH3416 box. I currently have one of those in my house hooked up to a non-3D TV, so I am going to give that a try and see how it works with my Mitsu 3D adapter and VSX-1120-k AVR. I really have my fingers crossed because this problem has been driving me crazy. I can get everything working if I manually switch cables around when I want to watch 3D, but that is not a very good solution.


----------



## martyrd0m

so far the only decent content ive found on comcast was the globetrotters game. the 3d video games sections is full of ghosting and lacks anything worth viewing and the free movies are ok. the movies about aliens landing on earth and finding the theme park was kinda cool with some nice effects.


----------



## cmclaughlan

I have Comcast 3D in San Jose CA. Got it hooked up to my 65 inch Pioneer DLP through the converter box. (As an aside the setup was painless just called Comcast and had the channels added, everything came up right away, added channels to TiVO too)


So far I've watched the college football, NHL, NBA and Globetrotters on ESPN 3D (I've also watched movies on PS3 and played GT 5 and Wipeout).


Every so often the ESPN 3D feed will flick black for a single frame. It's driving me batty. Has anyone else experienced this ?


I know its not the 3D converter box as the PS 3 works great.


And the on-demand work fine too so I'm pretty sure it's not the cable box.


Thanks for any suggestions,


Colin


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cmclaughlan* /forum/post/19738786
> 
> 
> I have Comcast 3D in San Jose CA. Got it hooked up to my 65 inch Pioneer DLP through the converter box.
> 
> Colin



I never knew that Pioneer made a 3D DLP set.


----------



## PBSengineer

I get that brief black occasional frame on Comcast. It is annoying.


----------



## cmclaughlan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/19739025
> 
> 
> I never knew that Pioneer made a 3D DLP set.



OK posting at 5am is not good for me,

65 inch Mitsubishi with the 3D starter kit.


Colin


----------



## lovingdvd

Reminder - Capitals and Penguins Winter Classic on Comcast 3D Special Events channel, tonight at 8pm ET.


----------



## truz

Just wanted to share my experience with Comcast 3d as I just subscribed as we got a panasonic 3dtv this Christmas.


Im from NJ and I have a motorola DCH3200 cable box, which is one of the older boxes that is not on comcasts official list of 3d boxes. When I called support to have the 3d sub added, they told me I needed a new box, so I scheduled a service appointment. However I did notice I was able to access 3d OnDemand with my old box, which I thought was odd.


When the technician came over, he INSISTED that my dch3200 could receive the 3d channel, and did not want to switch the box. He even said the dch3200 was better than the box he was going to exchange it with (looked like a Dcx3400). Not sure if I believed him but whatever. I told him that support said I would need a new box, but he said all you need for 3d is an HD box with HDMI, and he much preferred the DCH3200.


So after he spent a few minutes entering codes and what not, ESPN3D and Comcast3D channel were up and running on my TV. I guess as others have said here, com cast in my area is sending 3D out in MPEG2, that's why my older box is able to get the 3d channels. Doesn't matter to me really, I'm just happy to have live 3d programming! Hopefully the winter classic gets played today.


Just wanted to write this up to confirm what others have said; That some older cable boxes will work with 3d if your area is encoding the feed in MPEG2.


----------



## kblee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19742805
> 
> 
> Reminder - Capitals and Penguins Winter Classic on Comcast 3D Special Events channel, tonight at 8pm ET.



Which means that it is on at roughly the same time as the Fiesta Bowl on ESPN3D (8:30 ET). I think this marks the fist time that we've had simultaneous live 3D events.


----------



## truz

This is weird, the NHL Winter classic is live at 1:00pm on NBC, but the 3d broadcast doesn't air until 8:00pm? What's the reason for the delay?


----------



## truz

Haha just tuned into NBC... Didn't realize the NHL actually delayed the event until tonight. Two live 3-d broadcasts tonight? Exciting!


----------



## lovingdvd

What did you guys think about the hockey game in 3D? I thought it was rather poor. The camera was way too far away. Some of the close ups were decent, but overall nothing to be excited about. The Maple Leafs game was slightly better but that's not saying much.


OTOH I thought the Fiesta Bowl on EPSN3D was very good and worth watching in 3D. The football and NBA games have been pretty good, the hockey not so much.


----------



## Panther5150




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19747337
> 
> 
> What did you guys think about the hockey game in 3D? I thought it was rather poor. The camera was way too far away. Some of the close ups were decent, but overall nothing to be excited about. The Maple Leafs game was slightly better but that's not saying much.
> 
> 
> OTOH I thought the Fiesta Bowl on EPSN3D was very good and worth watching in 3D. The football and NBA games have been pretty good, the hockey not so much.



I couldn't disagree more although at first blush I was not grabbed either. Then, you notice it feels like you are sitting in a stadium. Then you see the behind the net cams and it becomes truly impressive. The scratches on the glass and even the beads of water come out of the tv at you. Wow. What a great experience. With the goals you could really see the depth of the net which is somethign I have never seen on TV before. In fact, I would say that there is finally a medium in which you can appreciate hockey other than sitting live in a stadium.


I watched the Fiesta Bowl during the period break and I was much less impressed. It wasnt bad, mind you, just it didnt give me the same satisfaction as the 3D hockey. Truly I am sold on it. I would love to see some Stanley Cup playoff games televised.


----------



## lovingdvd

Did anyone happen to take notice what native 3D format was used to broadcast the hockey game yesterday? I know it was in Top and Bottom format, but was it native 720p or 1080i?


----------



## boozcruz33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boozcruz33* /forum/post/19732046
> 
> 
> So, I picked up an HDMI Detective to try to "trick" the adapter into working and I still am having no luck. Even if I record the EDID of the 3D adapter and then connect the Gefen to the cable box, I still can't get it to work. I guess it isn't just an EDID problem, but it is really strange that it works directly from the adapter to the cable box. I guess I either need to buy another adapter or keep switching the cables back and forth manually when I want 3D. This is probably not a problem now, but it will be really annoying when more 3D programming is released. Does anyone know if the DCT-6412 or another box might not have the same problem?



Well, it looks like the Motorola set top boxes intentionally don't allow more than 2 downstream HDMI devices. I found this on a Logitech support page:

http://revue.logitech.com/digitalhom...roubleshooting 


Since I have the DCX3400 connected to my AVR, which then goes to the 3D adapter, which then goes to the TV, I guess that is enough to make it not work. The EDID is not the issue, but instead Motorola is intentionally limiting this from working. That explains why the Gefen did not work. I assume Comcast doesn't offer a non-Motorola STB, so I might be S.O.L. unless my TV with one that doesn't require an external adapter. What a pain...


----------



## kjroddy

You could try picking up a second 3Da1 adapter cheap from a xx738/xx838 owner who no longer needs it, then run cablebox--> 3da1 ---> TV and use optical/coax digital audio to the receiver. Note that you do not need to run the IR emitter through the adapter, you can plug it straight in to the TV and it will work for any 3D input.


----------



## BLMN

HBO OnDemand is offering some 3D titles now, Monsters Vs Aliens, Coraline and Ice Age, all free with subscription. this is awesome










On Demand/Premium Channels/HBO OnDemand/HBO3D


----------



## lovingdvd

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BLMN* 
HBO OnDemand is offering some 3D titles now, Monsters Vs Aliens, Coraline and Ice Age, all free with subscription. this is awesome










On Demand/Premium Channels/HBO OnDemand/HBO3D
This is indeed awesome! Thanks so much for the heads up. Some (or all) of these were previously available I believe but you had to pay for them.


----------



## FronzDan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLMN* /forum/post/19769300
> 
> 
> HBO OnDemand is offering some 3D titles now, Monsters Vs Aliens, Coraline and Ice Age, all free with subscription. this is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Demand/Premium Channels/HBO OnDemand/HBO3D



Yes, very cool!! I've watched Monsters vs Aliens and Ice Age. Monsters has great 3D effects! I also called today to add Xfinity 3D and ESPN3D channels...but nothing showing tonight.


----------



## dswallow




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLMN* /forum/post/19769300
> 
> 
> HBO OnDemand is offering some 3D titles now, Monsters Vs Aliens, Coraline and Ice Age, all free with subscription. this is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Demand/Premium Channels/HBO OnDemand/HBO3D



What's amusing is that anyone who's sprung for the 3D displays probably does or soon will own most every Blu-ray 3D movie available, and at the same time we're gonna end up with 3 or 4 cable channels rotating through them, too. In 3 or 4 months it's gonna feel like the PBS HD loop all over again!


----------



## BLMN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dswallow* /forum/post/19773470
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that anyone who's sprung for the 3D displays probably does or soon will own most every Blu-ray 3D movie available, and at the same time we're gonna end up with 3 or 4 cable channels rotating through them, too. In 3 or 4 months it's gonna feel like the PBS HD loop all over again!



true, but when this happens i will stop buying every 3D movie out there lol. oh, btw i've heard that HBO OnDemand will make Avatar 3D available pretty soon, perhaps this one will become available before the retail release.


----------



## tlogan6797

Just wanted to confirm that OnDemand HBO in Northern VA now lists the 3D movies as well!


Also, just got my 4X4 HDMI matrix switch so now I can hook up both BR AND cable 3D without switching cables.


----------



## Mntneer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/19781806
> 
> 
> Just wanted to confirm that OnDemand HBO in Northern VA now lists the 3D movies as well!
> 
> 
> Also, just got my 4X4 HDMI matrix switch so now I can hook up both BR AND cable 3D without switching cables.



We've been getting the OnDemand 3D selections, including the HBO 3D, here in the Eastern Panhandle of WV.


I need to call and check about ESPN 3D. A few months ago they were sending it out in Clear-QAM, but aren't now.


My box is a few years old, DCT6412, and it works fine with the OnDemand offerings.


----------



## Wryker

For those that did not hear - ESPN3D is going full-time on February 14th.


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> For those that did not hear - ESPN3D is going full-time on February 14th.



Also the xfinity 3d channel will be going on a 24/7 loop sometime in january when there is no events.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/19782440
> 
> 
> For those that did not hear - ESPN3D is going full-time on February 14th.



Thanks. I assume mostly with loops between events, or do you mean they plan to have daily new live broadcasts?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/19782869
> 
> 
> Thanks. I assume mostly with loops between events, or do you mean they plan to have daily new live broadcasts?



It'll be like PBS when they first went all HD 24/7 - a lot of looping/repeats!


----------



## IndySSD

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* 
Thanks. I assume mostly with loops between events, or do you mean they plan to have daily new live broadcasts?
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Wryker* 
It'll be like PBS when they first went all HD 24/7 - a lot of looping/repeats!
Why do you think this? ESPN is the single most expensive channel for Cable companies to own. Why would they NOT be the ones leading the charge into the 3D generation of broadcast TV?


----------



## Wryker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *IndySSD* 
Why do you think this? ESPN is the single most expensive channel for Cable companies to own. Why would they NOT be the ones leading the charge into the 3D generation of broadcast TV?
3D cameras are just beginning to become semi-affordable to the Networks. I'm glad they're doing this. It should only help increase awareness. I say they are leading the way since no other (except HBO on-demand and the few Comcast shows) channel is doing anything with 3D. I recorded the NBA, NHL, and bowl game the past two weeks and watched them in 3D and it's great.


----------



## mds54

I'm actually impressed (for once) with Comcast's 3D offerings, along with ESPN 3D.

On Demand > HD on Demand > 3D has dozens of choices including free movies (some w/subscriptions), sports, music and video games. I also agree with the poster about "Wild Safari" starting off with some of the best 3D effects I've seen so far.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mds54* /forum/post/19784581
> 
> 
> I'm actually impressed (for once) with Comcast's 3D offerings, along with ESPN 3D.
> 
> On Demand > HD on Demand > 3D has dozens of choices including free movies (some w/subscriptions), sports, music and video games. I also agree with the poster about "African Safari" starting off with some of the best 3D effects I've seen so far.



- my 3D is in my man's room with my HDTiVo so no 3D on-demand for me


----------



## boozcruz33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boozcruz33* /forum/post/19752137
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like the Motorola set top boxes intentionally don't allow more than 2 downstream HDMI devices. I found this on a Logitech support page:
> 
> http://revue.logitech.com/digitalhom...roubleshooting
> 
> 
> Since I have the DCX3400 connected to my AVR, which then goes to the 3D adapter, which then goes to the TV, I guess that is enough to make it not work. The EDID is not the issue, but instead Motorola is intentionally limiting this from working. That explains why the Gefen did not work. I assume Comcast doesn't offer a non-Motorola STB, so I might be S.O.L. unless my TV with one that doesn't require an external adapter. What a pain...



Does anyone know if I can use any of the Comcast STBs in any area? The DCX3400 isn't going to work out and I am trying to go after a Cisco RNG200. My local office said they don't carry anything 3d-ready other than the Motorola. Can I contact Comcast and have them ship me a RNG200 is it is likely that it just won't work in my area for some reason?


----------



## PBSengineer

Any box with HDMI out should work. You will just have to tell your TV or adaptor which flavor of 3D you watch (Comcast uses side by side & ESPN uses top and bottom). Mitz. Adaptors don't like 1080P24.


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boozcruz33* /forum/post/19795274
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if I can use any of the Comcast STBs in any area? The DCX3400 isn't going to work out and I am trying to go after a Cisco RNG200. My local office said they don't carry anything 3d-ready other than the Motorola. Can I contact Comcast and have them ship me a RNG200 is it is likely that it just won't work in my area for some reason?



Generally each area only supports specific boxes. If you don't use one approved for the area Comcast cannot put in the proper authorization codes or send the proper guide information.


----------



## goaliebob99




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boozcruz33* /forum/post/19752137
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like the Motorola set top boxes intentionally don't allow more than 2 downstream HDMI devices. I found this on a Logitech support page:
> 
> http://revue.logitech.com/digitalhom...roubleshooting
> 
> 
> Since I have the DCX3400 connected to my AVR, which then goes to the 3D adapter, which then goes to the TV, I guess that is enough to make it not work. The EDID is not the issue, but instead Motorola is intentionally limiting this from working. That explains why the Gefen did not work. I assume Comcast doesn't offer a non-Motorola STB, so I might be S.O.L. unless my TV with one that doesn't require an external adapter. What a pain...




I have the exact same issue you have. The only way around it is to connect via Componate, or ditch the HDA1 adapter for a pair of DLP link glasses.


----------



## kjroddy




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goaliebob99* /forum/post/19798017
> 
> 
> I have the exact same issue you have. The only way around it is to connect via Componate, or ditch the HDA1 adapter for a pair of DLP link glasses.



Neither of those is a way around anything... 3D doesn't work over component, and apart from the xx738 and xx838 models, Mits TVs need the adapter to convert any kind of 3D apart from checkerboard, regardless of what type of glasses you use.


----------



## gdombroski

Believe it or not I went though this entire post and think I know how to fix my comcast on demand and espn3d problem.

My set is Mits 73738 with the HDMI 1.4a upgrade applied. Pace rgn110 STB, DLP Link glasses and Sony Blu-ray HD/3d DVD. When I play 3D over Sony the Mits 3D Auto setting works with 3D setting Reverse. The Pace is set to 1080i, 1080p24 & 1080p60 yes.


When I try Comcast 3D I get the TnB or SbS depending on whether on demand and espn3d. Mits 3D Auto doesn't detect and then display properly , but I can manually select TnB or SbS which then the Mits says is 1080i hd/3d format but it's not communicating 3d to the DLP link glasses like the Sony does.


What I've read is that espn3d is 720p so that setting on the pace should be yes as well as HDMI=native and that 1080p24=no?? Should that fix the espn3d? How about the 1080p60?


Mentioned many times is that the Mits adapter doesn't like 1080p24. Is that condition still the same with the Mits HDMI 12.06 (1.4a) upgrade applied which eliminates the need for the adapter which I don't have??


Then, if on demand 3D is broadcast in 1080i then HDMI=native and 1080p24=no should work??


Appreciate any help as this is driving me crazy, especially after I couldn't get the game last night in 3d.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdombroski* /forum/post/19810253
> 
> 
> Believe it or not I went though this entire post and think I know how to fix my comcast on demand and espn3d problem.
> 
> My set is Mits 73738 with the HDMI 1.4a upgrade applied. Pace rgn110 STB, DLP Link glasses and Sony Blu-ray HD/3d DVD. When I play 3D over Sony the Mits 3D Auto setting works with 3D setting Reverse. The Pace is set to 1080i, 1080p24 & 1080p60 yes.
> 
> 
> When I try Comcast 3D I get the TnB or SbS depending on whether on demand and espn3d. Mits 3D Auto doesn't detect and then display properly , but I can manually select TnB or SbS which then the Mits says is 1080i hd/3d format but it's not communicating 3d to the DLP link glasses like the Sony does.
> 
> 
> What I've read is that espn3d is 720p so that setting on the pace should be yes as well as HDMI=native and that 1080p24=no?? Should that fix the espn3d? How about the 1080p60?
> 
> 
> Mentioned many times is that the Mits adapter doesn't like 1080p24. Is that condition still the same with the Mits HDMI 12.06 (1.4a) upgrade applied which eliminates the need for the adapter which I don't have??
> 
> 
> Then, if on demand 3D is broadcast in 1080i then HDMI=native and 1080p24=no should work??
> 
> 
> Appreciate any help as this is driving me crazy, especially after I couldn't get the game last night in 3d.



ESPN3D is only 720p. I have my Tivo set to 'auto' output so it's never an issue with me.


----------



## WirelessGuru

Comcast works fine for me:

Motorola DCX3416 HDMI -----> HDA1 -----> Mitsibishi 73737

Samsung Glasses ---> EMITTER ---> HDA1 -----> Mitsibishi 73737


HDMI/YPbPr: 1080i

Colospace changed from YCC 4:4:4 to RGB to deal with the HDA1 Black Crush.


This may be a stupid question...

but are you enabling 3D mode on your TV for the HDMI input from the HDA1?

did you call Comcast and have them enable 3D service?


(I did notice another member also suffers from an occasional black frame. I experience this too but ONLY on live ESPN3D content.)


----------



## Flynful

Make sure "DLP" is checked. When I selected automatic it defaulted to "IR". Go figure.

Steve G


----------



## kjroddy

Don't have a 2010 Mits, but this thread, and specifically the turning off of 1080p24 Pass was what got my RNG110 up and running with the 3da1...


With the cable box off, press Menu... Select *TV Display Capability* then drop down to *1080p24 Pass* and OK to change it to NO...


----------



## Malcolm_B

Clash of the Titans showed up on HBO OnDemand today.


----------



## PBSengineer




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Malcolm_B* /forum/post/19821386
> 
> 
> Clash of the Titans showed up on HBO OnDemand today.



Saw it in 3D in a theatre. Sucked big time.


----------



## Malcolm_B

With no rentals around here and not wanting to buy titles blindly, I'll take it on HBO OnDemand when I can get it, just to justify the purchase of the TV to the wife.


----------



## ktrdsl23

I'm a little confused about HDMI 1.4 vs. 1.3. I'm going to be getting a Mits 738 series. If I send my Comcast box to an HDMI 1.3 receiver (Pioneer) and then to my TV, will the receiver pass the 3D signal? I know that for Blu-ray it wouldn't work b/c of the 1080p and HD audio but will it work for the cable box?


I also will be sending this through HDMI baluns to my TV but I don't think that would make a difference. I can upgrade my baluns to HDMI 1.4 if necessary but I really don't want to have to upgrade my receiver. Thanks.


----------



## TomRyan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kjroddy* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Neither of those is a way around anything... 3D doesn't work over component, and apart from the xx738 and xx838 models, Mits TVs need the adapter to convert any kind of 3D apart from checkerboard, regardless of what type of glasses you use.



****

3d does work over component. I have an older Xbox 360 with a Vizio xvt3d474sv. The older model of Xbox 360s can output 1080p over component cables (so long as the tv accepts it) and display 3d content.


I've played Call of Duty Black Ops on 3d through the Xbox 360 many times...


----------



## martyrd0m

You have one magical tv. All 3 of mine won't do 1080p over component and I haven't tried 3d but if my freebie comcast one caused fickering from my ps3 and won't show black ops from the xbox you got a special cable.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ktrdsl23* /forum/post/19824302
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused about HDMI 1.4 vs. 1.3. I'm going to be getting a Mits 738 series. If I send my Comcast box to an HDMI 1.3 receiver (Pioneer) and then to my TV, will the receiver pass the 3D signal? I know that for Blu-ray it wouldn't work b/c of the 1080p and HD audio but will it work for the cable box?
> 
> 
> I also will be sending this through HDMI baluns to my TV but I don't think that would make a difference. I can upgrade my baluns to HDMI 1.4 if necessary but I really don't want to have to upgrade my receiver. Thanks.



No, it won't, not with HDMI 1.3. You will have to send 3D video to the TV, and audio, if you want 5.1, via digital from your STB to the AVR.


----------



## Wryker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *buzzard767* 
No, it won't, not with HDMI 1.3. You will have to send 3D video to the TV, and audio, if you want 5.1, via digital from your STB to the AVR.
Not true - 1.3 can support up to 1080i 3D but not 1080p and since Comcast doesn't broadcast anything higher than 1080i his receiver will work. How do I know? My Denon 3808 is 1.3 and I get to watch ESPN3D and Comcast 3D nooo problem. Cheers.


----------



## Wryker

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ktrdsl23* 
I'm a little confused about HDMI 1.4 vs. 1.3. I'm going to be getting a Mits 738 series. If I send my Comcast box to an HDMI 1.3 receiver (Pioneer) and then to my TV, will the receiver pass the 3D signal? I know that for Blu-ray it wouldn't work b/c of the 1080p and HD audio but will it work for the cable box?


I also will be sending this through HDMI baluns to my TV but I don't think that would make a difference. I can upgrade my baluns to HDMI 1.4 if necessary but I really don't want to have to upgrade my receiver. Thanks.
yes - AVR's w/1.3 can support pass-through of Comcast's 3D.


----------



## TomRyan




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/19826138
> 
> 
> You have one magical tv. All 3 of mine won't do 1080p over component and I haven't tried 3d but if my freebie comcast one caused fickering from my ps3 and won't show black ops from the xbox you got a special cable.



***

I had this running through my wife's Phillips 47PFL4732 Ambilight model...nothing magical about that piece of crap.


But now I run the Xbox through the new Vizio XVT3D474SV and it continues to work flawlessly. Full 1080p and 3D (the only 3d content I own is COD: Black Ops but it works).


I'm not sure the PS3 or the Comcast box will do the same though (I run both of those using HDMI cables, so don't know if component will pass the signal).


This was a big deal back in the HDDVD/Blu Ray wars as everyone said the Xbox was at a disadvantage because at the time it did not have HDMI out and would have to send the HDDVD signal via component cables (thus not able to do 1080p).


It was eventually clarified that for component 1080p to work, the player must support it AND the TV must support it. The Xbox 360 does support it, but I'm not sure the PS3 or Comcast boxes do the same.


----------



## TomRyan

By the way, just overall thanks to all the folks who posted in this thread.


Thanks to this thread, I figured out I needed to call Comcast to "enable" 3D on my TV, identified the channels for my area, and found the free 3D movies in OnDemand so I could test my configuration.


I'm mostly happy with the results (I have a Vizio XVT3D474SV), but the ghosting others experienced is certainly more noticeable on some programs. I have the old firmware so am waiting for the update from Vizio...hope that makes an improvement. If not, I'll start fiddling with the advanced picture settings and color temperature to minimize it.


But *I did have one question* that wasn't addressed (at least through my searches):


Call of Duty Black Ops for the Xbox 360 specifically instructs the user to go into the system menu and change the display to 720p. I guess that helps it display properly and reduce ghosting from 1080i or 1080p?


Question is do I need to do something similar on the cable box when I switch to a 3d channel? Or do I need to adjust a menu setting somewhere?


Thanks again!


----------



## goaliebob99

Quote:

Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* 
You have one magical tv. All 3 of mine won't do 1080p over component and I haven't tried 3d but if my freebie comcast one caused fickering from my ps3 and won't show black ops from the xbox you got a special cable.


I can confirm that 3D works over componate. I have my comcast box going into my Dennon AVR wich has a 1080P pass through. The comcast box is hooked up via componate with optical audio. From there its hooked up via HDMI to the 3D emitter and TV. Also, my Dennon is HDMI 1.4 and not 1.3, and specifically does 3d switching.



My DPL Link glasses should be here tommorow!


----------



## ktrdsl23

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Wryker* 
Not true - 1.3 can support up to 1080i 3D but not 1080p and since Comcast doesn't broadcast anything higher than 1080i his receiver will work. How do I know? My Denon 3808 is 1.3 and I get to watch ESPN3D and Comcast 3D nooo problem. Cheers.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Wryker* 
yes - AVR's w/1.3 can support pass-through of Comcast's 3D.
That is good to know. My HDMI balun which sends HDMI over 2 Cat6 cables (receiver to TV) is only HDMI 1.2 compliant. Any chance this will send over the 1080i 3D (or 720p 3d) from the Comcast box? It is probably going about 40 feet over those Cat6 cables The maximum data rate is 4.95Gbps and it can pass 1080p/60. I don't think it passes 36bit color.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/19827699
> 
> 
> Not true - 1.3 can support up to 1080i 3D but not 1080p and since Comcast doesn't broadcast anything higher than 1080i his receiver will work. How do I know? My Denon 3808 is 1.3 and I get to watch ESPN3D and Comcast 3D nooo problem. Cheers.



I stand corrected. I have two displays I use for 3D and both are fed via iScan Duo video processors. The receivers are used for audio only even though one of them is 1.4.


Here's something that might interest you though. The Duo has HDMI 1.3 connections yet a firmware update a few months ago enables them to pass full 3D Blu-Ray frame packed. Go figure....


----------



## ser_solace

I just got a Panasonic P54VT25 3D television, and I've been encountering a few issues. I think others have had similar problems, but don't think they've been resolved.


First, the television doesn't automatically detect 3D channels like ESPN3D or 3D content on-demand. I have to manually change the setting on the television. It works though, but is this just an issue with Comcast and they way they broadcast content?


Second, when I am viewing 3D content through Comcast, I can't control the cable box with the Comcast remote. So, I can't fast forward or stop playing 3D on-demand content. I need to first manually change the television setting back to non-3D. Can this be fixed? Is it interference with the infrared of the 3D glasses?


----------



## CaptMorn2374




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ser_solace* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I just got a Panasonic P54VT25 3D television, and I've been encountering a few issues. I think others have had similar problems, but don't think they've been resolved.
> 
> 
> First, the television doesn't automatically detect 3D channels like ESPN3D or 3D content on-demand. I have to manually change the setting on the television. It works though, but is this just an issue with Comcast and they way they broadcast content?
> 
> 
> Second, when I am viewing 3D content through Comcast, I can't control the cable box with the Comcast remote. So, I can't fast forward or stop playing 3D on-demand content. I need to first manually change the television setting back to non-3D. Can this be fixed? Is it interference with the infrared of the 3D glasses?



The first issue is normal. The automatic change is possible with hdmi 1.4 which I don't think is available on any Comcast boxes. The dcx models are 1.3, earlier moto boxes are 1.2. You will need to manually change.


The second sounds like ir interference with the remote. I know that the dch models were more susceptible to it with any hdtv especially the darker the images on the screen and when the box was under the tv. Can you move the box or put a couple layers of scotch tape over the ir sensor? Both have worked for me in the past.


----------



## tlogan6797

Since this IS the Comcast CONTENT thread, anyone watch the SONY golf tourney from Hawaii this past weekend? They were using SONY cameras (duh!). Are these the same that ESPN uses? I noticed a lot of what I thought was ghosting (although in the COX thread they are calling it crosstalk, guess I don't know the difference). It would happen whenever someone walked too close to the camera while it was focused on something further away. That is, while focused on a golfer putting, if one of the caddies walked off the green toward the camera, I would see two "ghost" images on either side of the caddie. As soon as they got further away, it would disappear. Otherwise, I thought the picture quality was awesome.


At one point, one of the caddies had the flag over his shoulder which popped into the room and then as he walked off to the left of the screen I thought for a split second that the flag was going to hit the side of TV!


And just as a side note, I only stumbled upon it because I was trying to program my Harmony remote to switch to 3D at the touch of a button and thought I should find some 3D content to verify that it worked. I haven't gotten all the way there yet...the Mits 65737 takes a lot of menu commands to turn on 3D, so I'm still working on it.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/19852014
> 
> 
> Since this IS the Comcast CONTENT thread, anyone watch the SONY golf tourney from Hawaii this past weekend? They were using SONY cameras (duh!). Are these the same that ESPN uses? I noticed a lot of what I thought was ghosting (although in the COX thread they are calling it crosstalk, guess I don't know the difference). It would happen whenever someone walked too close to the camera while it was focused on something further away. That is, while focused on a golfer putting, if one of the caddies walked off the green toward the camera, I would see two "ghost" images on either side of the caddie. As soon as they got further away, it would disappear. Otherwise, I thought the picture quality was awesome.
> 
> 
> At one point, one of the caddies had the flag over his shoulder which popped into the room and then as he walked off to the left of the screen I thought for a split second that the flag was going to hit the side of TV!
> 
> 
> And just as a side note, I only stumbled upon it because I was trying to program my Harmony remote to switch to 3D at the touch of a button and thought I should find some 3D content to verify that it worked. I haven't gotten all the way there yet...the Mits 65737 takes a lot of menu commands to turn on 3D, so I'm still working on it.



The Sony Golf in 3D was shot using side-by-side 3D packing while ESPN shoots in top/bottom packing. I'm surmising different cameras.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/19852014
> 
> 
> I noticed a lot of what I thought was ghosting (although in the COX thread they are calling it crosstalk, guess I don't know the difference).



They are one in the same. Crosstalk is the correct terminology.


----------



## kblee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/19852085
> 
> 
> The Sony Golf in 3D was shot using side-by-side 3D packing while ESPN shoots in top/bottom packing. I'm surmising different cameras.



ESPN does not "shoot in top/bottom". Their cameras are side-by-side. They simply distribute in top/bottom to maximize the frame rate and resolution of horizontal sports action.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/19852014
> 
> 
> 
> And just as a side note, I only stumbled upon it because I was trying to program my Harmony remote to switch to 3D at the touch of a button and thought I should find some 3D content to verify that it worked. I haven't gotten all the way there yet...the Mits 65737 takes a lot of menu commands to turn on 3D, so I'm still working on it.



I set up input #1 as 3D, and the others as 2D; now to activate all the 3D menu commands all at once, I simply switch to input #1.


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kblee* /forum/post/19855799
> 
> 
> ESPN does not "shoot in top/bottom". Their cameras are side-by-side. They simply distribute in top/bottom to maximize the frame rate and resolution of horizontal sports action.



I meant that putting on ESPN3D (the channel) the picture is displayed top/bottom while Comcast 3D is side-by-side.


----------



## ktrdsl23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/19856044
> 
> 
> I set up input #1 as 3D, and the others as 2D; now to activate all the 3D menu commands all at once, I simply switch to input #1.



How are you handling sources that can output both 2D and 3D such as cable and Blu-ray?


----------



## tlogan6797




> Quote:
> How are you handling sources that can output both 2D and 3D such as cable and Blu-ray?



I use a 4X4 HDMI matrix switch to bypass the Mits 3D converter. I run cable box and BR player to switch then have three outputs to Mits 65737....cable to HDMI 1, BR to HDMI 2 and 3D converter to HDMI 3.


When I watch standard cable I have matrix set to route input 1 to output 1, BR player input 2 to output 2 and for 3D, either input 1 or input 2 to output 3.


Currently working on programming my Harmony remote to do the 3D routing at the press of a button.


----------



## boozcruz33

Is anyone having trouble getting ESPN3D and Xfinity3D in the Chicago area right now? They were working fine for me until I checked last night. I now just see a message on my DCH3416 saying something about "Please Wait... The Channel Will Be Available Shortly." My TiVo Premiere also shows that it cannot find those channels. I called Comcast and they said my account still has those channels turned on so they are not sure what is going on. I really don't want to have to deal with a technician visit.


----------



## boozcruz33

Quote:

Originally Posted by *boozcruz33* 
Is anyone having trouble getting ESPN3D and Xfinity3D in the Chicago area right now? They were working fine for me until I checked last night. I now just see a message on my DCH3416 saying something about "Please Wait... The Channel Will Be Available Shortly." My TiVo Premiere also shows that it cannot find those channels. I called Comcast and they said my account still has those channels turned on so they are not sure what is going on. I really don't want to have to deal with a technician visit.
Just had a technician out for about 2 hours and they made no progress. The signal to the building is fine and these channels don't appear to work with 3 different cable boxes (DCX3400M, DCH3416, Tivo Premiere). If I go into the service menu on the 3416, it looks like these channels are on 225 MHz. Here is some of the data I see:


Mode: 256 QAM

Carrier Lock: No

PCR Lock: No

Data: Yes

Frequency: 0225.000 Mhz

SNR: 00.0 dB INVALID


With working channels, I see that the Carrier Lock is always Yes, but PCR Lock will vary between Yes and No. DOes anyone know what this means? The SNR value is obviously also bad. Would it be common for a specific frequency to be out in an area or is there most likely something wrong with my account at Comcast?


----------



## j.m.

FYI, the black flash/flicker on Comcast ESPN 3D that has been mentioned multiple times in this thread and in the ESPN 3D thread appears to have been fixed as of today thanks to AVS member CTBob's email to ESPN .


----------



## dankirk

I have Comcast, and I noticed the two 3D channels displayed in my guide, Xfinity3D and ESPN3D. When I tried to view them, it said "Subscription Required" on the screen. I called 1-800-xfinity and was told that the channels were not available in my area, dispite being displayed in the guide. I called Comcast 3D tech support, and got a very nice representitive who entered a code into my account. Now I get the channels. If you have Comcast, and want the 3D channels, don't bother calling 1-800-xfinity, call 3D tech support, 877-754-4313.


----------



## CTBob

I wrote ESPN today(Saturday) and this is the email I received. Tried it out and the flicker is gone! Can't wait until the next broadcast of the Winter Games to check it out!


Dear Robert,


Thanks for contacting ESPN and bringing this to our attention.


Comcast resolved this issue at 3:10PM ET today. Please contact us again if you continue to have issues.


Sincerely,


Chris

ESPN Viewer Response


--------------- Original Message ---------------


I notice a flicker about every 30 seconds on all of your 3D broadcasts ONLY on Comcast. I am located in Windsor, CT. I also have Direct TV and when I watch ESPN 3D on Direct TV no flicker. Have changed out cable boxes and called Comcast they have no answer. Can you please get Comcast to straighten this out. Looking forward to your 24/7 3D on 2/14/02011. Thanks



ref:00D480H6.5004DwF1D:ref


----------



## bentleyazure

Thanks CTBob! That was definitely annoying. I'm located in Central VA and will double check that its fixed during the Winter X games broadcasts.


----------



## martyrd0m

Anyone catch the little boxing movie they've been showing on the xfinity3d channel? It's alittle boring but very little ghosting and some decent popout and depth. I recored it to the dvr but it ends up recording the whole 2 hour block since they don't actually schedule it on the guide.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/19894949
> 
> 
> Anyone catch the little boxing movie they've been showing on the xfinity3d channel? It's alittle boring but very little ghosting and some decent popout and depth. I recored it to the dvr but it ends up recording the whole 2 hour block since they don't actually schedule it on the guide.



Don't you have the "Stop recording and save" option available in My DVR?


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/19894949
> 
> 
> Anyone catch the little boxing movie they've been showing on the xfinity3d channel? It's alittle boring but very little ghosting and some decent popout and depth. I recored it to the dvr but it ends up recording the whole 2 hour block since they don't actually schedule it on the guide.



I think that's also available on-demand. On my Tivo that show does come up as "animation" "something" - I forget exactly but the word animation is in its title and it only recorded the length of the show. It begins with how CG figures are created and then they put together the 'pieces' that become the boxing 'episode'.


----------



## martyrd0m




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you have the "Stop recording and save" option available in My DVR?



I do but I saw it coming on before bed so I just hit record and left it.


----------



## Montclair

Mitsubishi WD-73737, 3DC-1000 3D Starter Pack, Comcast DCT6412


I have been unsuccessful in getting this combo to work. I either get a black screen, or a flashing green screen about compromising the HDMI signal, which eventually goes to a black screen.


Mitsubishi tech support was useless. Comcast rep didn't know anything about the configuration but stated that the DCT6412 didn't support 3D (which it's supposed to). He said to exchange for a DCX-3416. I see another fellow in this thread saying he has the same setup except for the RNG200 cable box and has no issues.


I think I've ruled out a problem with the 3DC-1000 by hooking up my PC's output which displayed video without issue.


Has anyone had success with the DCT6412 and 3DC-1000?


----------



## boozcruz33




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Montclair* /forum/post/19978321
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi WD-73737, 3DC-1000 3D Starter Pack, Comcast DCT6412
> 
> 
> I have been unsuccessful in getting this combo to work. I either get a black screen, or a flashing green screen about compromising the HDMI signal, which eventually goes to a black screen.
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi tech support was useless. Comcast rep didn't know anything about the configuration but stated that the DCT6412 didn't support 3D (which it's supposed to). He said to exchange for a DCX-3416. I see another fellow in this thread saying he has the same setup except for the RNG200 cable box and has no issues.
> 
> 
> I think I've ruled out a problem with the 3DC-1000 by hooking up my PC's output which displayed video without issue.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had success with the DCT6412 and 3DC-1000?



Are you connecting the cable box to a receiver and then to the 3D adapter? If so, Motorola boxes don't like that as they do not support any more than 2 downstream HDCP devices. I fought with this for a long time and eventually gave up on Motorola and purchased a TiVo.


----------



## Khanriazaoif




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Montclair* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi WD-73737, 3DC-1000 3D Starter Pack, Comcast DCT6412
> 
> 
> I have been unsuccessful in getting this combo to work. I either get a black screen, or a flashing green screen about compromising the HDMI signal, which eventually goes to a black screen.
> 
> 
> Mitsubishi tech support was useless. Comcast rep didn't know anything about the configuration but stated that the DCT6412 didn't support 3D (which it's supposed to). He said to exchange for a DCX-3416. I see another fellow in this thread saying he has the same setup except for the RNG200 cable box and has no issues.
> 
> 
> I think I've ruled out a problem with the 3DC-1000 by hooking up my PC's output which displayed video without issue.
> 
> 
> Has anyone had success with the DCT6412 and 3DC-1000?



I just went from direct tv to comcast. No issues with direc tv. With comcast before install I asked multiple times that they send me a box compatible with 3D and they kept saying all boxes work. Of course found out this is not true and ended up getting the newest box available. Pisses me off that they didnt give from the start but that fixed it. Other than that with comcast I have to go to espn 3d etc and then on my Samsung turn on 3d unlike all my other sources like direct tv ps3 and 3d blu ray do automatically.


----------



## Montclair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *boozcruz33* /forum/post/19978363
> 
> 
> Are you connecting the cable box to a receiver and then to the 3D adapter? If so, Motorola boxes don't like that as they do not support any more than 2 downstream HDCP devices. I fought with this for a long time and eventually gave up on Motorola and purchased a TiVo.



Nope, I'm connecting directly from the Motorola box to the 3DC-1000 to the TV. I'm definitely leaning toward the Motorola box not playing nice.


----------



## Montclair




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khanriazaoif* /forum/post/19978572
> 
> 
> I just went from direct tv to comcast. No issues with direc tv. With comcast before install I asked multiple times that they send me a box compatible with 3D and they kept saying all boxes work. Of course found out this is not true and ended up getting the newest box available. Pisses me off that they didnt give from the start but that fixed it. Other than that with comcast I have to go to espn 3d etc and then on my Samsung turn on 3d unlike all my other sources like direct tv ps3 and 3d blu ray do automatically.



Well, then, that probably closes the case, assuming you originally had an older Comcast box. Guess I'll take a shot at getting a newer box from Comcast. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## truz

Quick question. I have Comcast in NJ and have always had the 3d channels 980 for ESPN3D and 981 for the 3D event channel (XF3D).


However recently I noticed a new channnel on 982 called XF3D2. Seems Comcast is adding a new 3d event channel. However I only get a black screen. I have a TiVo Premiere and it does not display any sort of message (like, "you must subscribe to this channel" etc.)


I'm just wondering if anyone else has this second channel and if they see any programming or even just the Logo screen. Because all I see is a black screen...just want to make sure it is not my TiVO and if there actually is any programming in this second channel.


----------



## scsa1000

I dont think that is available for you yet or you would see something probably. I switched to direct since I have no 3d o. Concede yet at all.


----------



## PaulGo

In many areas you need the newer Comcast box since some of the 3D sources are in mpeg4 and the older boxes cannot handle that format.


----------



## rajibo

I wouldn't worry too much about it. I used to have a 982 but nothing was ever on it but a slate. Now its completely gone. Hopefully, they'll eventually just put up that new channel direct tv just got.


Also, nothing in Jersey is being sent mpeg4. At least not yet.


----------



## Jgigs

I'm in NJ (ocean county) and neither 980 or 981 even show up in my guide. I spoke to a number of comcast reps over the phone and even had a tech come out but the channels never showed up. The people over the phone say they should be there, and all the 'code' have been updated to support the 3d channels, but the tech said it's not covered in my area yet. I just think he said that just because they can't figure out what the hell they're doing.


Everything else works though, IE. On Demand 3d content...


----------



## buzzard767

The 3D channels are supposed to arrive here in Naples, FL when the system goes full digital. First it was "January" and now it's "sometime this year". No one up to and including the local tech level has a clue.


----------



## buzzard767

On Demand now includes the ESPN3D Friday Night Fights. If you can't get it live, two days later is better than nothing.


----------



## markmathers

Has anyone noticed on the hbo 3d on demand movies such as clash of the titans and monsters vs aliens the audio seems outta sync? Its only on the 3d on demand though, not regular hbo on demand movies


----------



## TatorTot

if my on-demand menu shows the 3d menu with movies


does this mean my cable box is 3d ready?



I dont have the 3d glasses or adapters yet ,im just curious


----------



## buzzard767

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TatorTot* 
if my on-demand menu shows the 3d menu with movies


does this mean my cable box is 3d ready?



I dont have the 3d glasses or adapters yet ,im just curious
 http://customer.comcast.com/Pages/FA...2-e0d34a40a2f6


----------



## goaliebob99

Has anyone else had a problem with comcast's 3D VOD offerings?


The issue I'm having is when I set my Mits, 65738 to the top bottom format for ESPN on demand in 3d such as the boxing event, I only get one eye on my DLP link glasses. Reversing polarities, reverses the eye that that has the image while the other one is black.


It only happens with on demand programming and when I watch espn3d live, I get both eyes.


----------



## DjayRage

I have the same problem as the user above. It seems like the ESPN3D channel is not sending out the DLP link signal correctly. Watching live doesn't seem to sync up and display 3D properly & watching On Demand it blacks out one eye.


----------



## CO Buffalo

I have an Sony NX710 when I try to view the content I just get two images. 3D Blurays work fine. Any ideas?


----------



## buzzard767

On Demand top/bottom 3D with DLP Link glasses works perfectly here.


----------



## kblee




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *goaliebob99* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Has anyone else had a problem with comcast's 3D VOD offerings?
> 
> 
> The issue I'm having is when I set my Mits, 65738 to the top bottom format for ESPN on demand in 3d such as the boxing event, I only get one eye on my DLP link glasses. Reversing polarities, reverses the eye that that has the image while the other one is black.
> 
> 
> It only happens with on demand programming and when I watch espn3d live, I get both eyes.



I experienced this before. It's actually just a resolution setting issue w/ your comcast box. ESPN 3D broadcasts in 720P, so you must either set your box to Native or 720P.


----------



## ashunte23

Buzzard767 Any update on the switch to digital in the area?


----------



## TatorTot

Can i ask a stupid question


I dont have my glasses yet


But why is the xfinity 3d channel side by side


And the espn 3d is up & down


Is there a diff in the way the 3D looks with glasses on?


----------



## walford

ESPN-3D is broadcast in 720p TnB format on Comcast and in720p SbS on d*.

TnB format was chosen since it maximizes the resolution of horizontal sporting events therfor reducing motion blur.


----------



## nickels55




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TatorTot* /forum/post/20078374
> 
> 
> Can i ask a stupid question
> 
> 
> I dont have my glasses yet
> 
> 
> But why is the xfinity 3d channel side by side
> 
> 
> And the espn 3d is up & down
> 
> 
> Is there a diff in the way the 3D looks with glasses on?



NO, they both look fairly bad IMO. Although on my set both signals go through the 3DA-1 and are converted to checkboard.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashunte23* /forum/post/20077093
> 
> 
> Buzzard767 Any update on the switch to digital in the area?



Nobody at any reachable tech level has the answer. There was a line tech at my house a few weeks ago and he thought "sometime this summer" - figures because I'll be leaving for the North the 3rd week of May. The 3D support phone number people know where 3D is in Florida but not when the rest of us will get it.


PM me if you're interested in having your TV calibrated. Standard charge is a case of Miller Lite.


----------



## miklk1973

In Memphis I have XF3D showing on ch 791 also with a message on my TIVO showing


channel not avail.

contact your cable provider for more information


When I call the 3D support number they say sure you just need a rate code added to your account and transfer you to Sales.

Sales comes on the line and has no idea what to do.


Several calls later someone tells me they only have special events on that channel that are in 3D.


I'm sure Memphis will be the last place to get 3D programming via Comcast. We seem to lag behind every one else in HD offering even.


----------



## gdombroski

Been researching 3D cable boxes to find one that does this from the Motorola site.

"With Motorola’s software enhancements, service providers can offer a better 3D experience. Consumers will be able to interact with their set-top without complicated configuration of multiple remote controls. They will be able to seamlessly switch from 2D and 3D with a simple change of the channel. And they will be able to view their program guide, closed captioning and emergency alert messages regardless of whether they are viewing 2D or 3D content"

This allows you to set the 3D to auto and it detects the proper mode like the sony blu-ray and does not require you to go to the TV menu and select the proper Comcast 3D format. I know the Pace rgn100 doesn't

This is what the hdmi 1.4a software upgrade to my Mits supports. So I contacted Moto tech support and asked which boxes support that. They responded that the MCX 3501-M does. But this one appears to be invisible even on their site. So I asked about the DCX 3400/3416 they said only 1.3 level.

Haven't found much info on the Cisco/Samsung RGN150's. Except that the one of them supports 1080P. What's the diff. between them? Seems strange two vendors using the same model number. Anyone know anything about their HDMI support levels and resolution passthru levels.


----------



## gdombroski

According to the 3D group the only comcast boxes that support 1.4a are the DCX3200/3400 P2 which also has a front panel time/channel display. This box will do the auto 3D sync for 738/838 models that have downloaded the Mits 3D update. According to a tech started receiveing these in December and heard it referred to as the moca box. He said they ordered a lot of them. Now only problem seems to be in getting one as not much info has circulated within Comcast on these and nobody seems to be up to speed on them. Anybody have a luck in getting one of these?


The P1 version does support Comcast 3D with DLP link properly but you have to manually change the TV to proper format whereas with the P2 the 3D auto is supposed to work and further you can view guides in normal size and change to 2D or back to 3D without doing any setting changes.


It seems they have the answer but haven't spread the word internally which seems pretty stupid to me as Motorola has a pretty big splash about these new capabilities.


----------



## gdombroski

Here's the link to the boxes http://www.motorola.com/consumers/Vi...008406b00aRCRD


----------



## markmathers




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdombroski* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> According to the 3D group the only comcast boxes that support 1.4a are the DCX3200/3400 P2 which also has a front panel time/channel display. This box will do the auto 3D sync for 738/838 models that have downloaded the Mits 3D update. According to a tech started receiveing these in December and heard it referred to as the moca box. He said they ordered a lot of them. Now only problem seems to be in getting one as not much info has circulated within Comcast on these and nobody seems to be up to speed on them. Anybody have a luck in getting one of these?
> 
> 
> The P1 version does support Comcast 3D with DLP link properly but you have to manually change the TV to proper format whereas with the P2 the 3D auto is supposed to work and further you can view guides in normal size and change to 2D or back to 3D without doing any setting changes.
> 
> 
> It seems they have the answer but haven't spread the word internally which seems pretty stupid to me as Motorola has a pretty big splash about these new capabilities.



Interesting news. I'm a little confused. With this new box will it automatically change from 2d to 3d with most 3d tvs? Namely the samsung c8000?


----------



## gdombroski

Not sure, but would guess if the 8000 is 1.4a and the 3D setting has an automatic if theory it should. I would contact Samsung support and ask what hdmi level it supports. But good luck finding the set top. Let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## markmathers

Ok thats a good idea. Def let you know if I find one. Thanks


----------



## gdombroski

Back to square one. Local Comcast technical have researched the 1.4a issue and have come back with the DCX3200 P2 is 1.3. Motorola tech today says same thing and only one 1.4a compatible is the new DCX3501-m DVR box which is in very limited supply. So, it looks for now that the 1.3 3200/3400's are their only good choice, unless the Samsung RGN150 has something to offer.


----------



## TatorTot

I use the amazonbasics hdmi cables $8


There 1.4 3D & high speed


----------



## kinmanc

Currently I have a Motorola dcx-3400 that supposedly supports 3D. I set it up as the following.


dcx-3400 -> Denon 4311 -> Mits 3dc-100s -> Samy HL67A750


All connections in HDMI.


This does not work, but it works when the Moto box is connected directly to 3dc-100s. I read somewhere that dcx-3400 cannot have more than 2 layers of hdmi devices, is it true? Which comcast box will work in my setup? Thanks.


----------



## tlogan6797

kinmanc -


Have you read through this thread?

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post18883398 


You may need to use a switch to bypass the Dennon.


----------



## gdombroski

kimanc,

Have you checked the Samsung site to see if their is a firmware upgrade for your Samy HL67A750. If its a newer model it looks like they have them and if one is available for your model just like Mits I don't thing you need the 3dc-100s.


----------



## kinmanc




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20133814
> 
> 
> kinmanc -
> 
> 
> Have you read through this thread?
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...8#post18883398
> 
> 
> You may need to use a switch to bypass the Dennon.



I read some, but not all. I apologize if this has been discussed before.


So this is a problem with the Moto box, and not the receiver? I can't understand why Comcast is pushing 3D now, but not making sure that the set-top box implements latest hdmi. Surely they can pressure Motorola to issue a firmware update to fix this.


I don't want to bypass the Denon, because I also need to connect PS3 to the 3D adapter, so I am using the Denon as a hdmi switch. Plus I want to send the digital audios in hdmi to the receiver. One of the reasons I got the Denon is for the 3D use. I didn't realized that anyone would make a set-top box that disallow more than 1 level of hdmi devices in the connections.










I read somewhere that a Tivo does not have such limitation. Is that true?



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdombroski* /forum/post/20135750
> 
> 
> kimanc,
> 
> Have you checked the Samsung site to see if their is a firmware upgrade for your Samy HL67A750. If its a newer model it looks like they have them and if one is available for your model just like Mits I don't thing you need the 3dc-100s.



Unfortunately, there is no firmware for my TV since 2008. I think Samsumg has abandoned the DLP owners when they abandoned the DLP market. Sad.


----------



## airjeter2

I have a new un55c8000 Samsung LED 3D tv. I have comcast as my provider for cable. I have been bounced around from samsung to comcast trying to figure out why I can't watch 3D on Demand from comcast correctly. Correctly meaning I see the image as top/bottom. Now I have read many of these posts and I have tried to change the mode but it just won't allow me to do so. Samsung says its the cable company. I have changed my box to a RNG200 which is a 3D capable box. My connection is through the component. If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate it!


Thanks!


----------



## PBSengineer

I'm pretty sure you will have to use HDMI to be able to do 3D.


----------



## CTBob

I have Comcast Motorola DCX 3200M which works fine for 3D except once I tune in a 3D channel and watch it for a few minute I cannot change channels no mater what I try. Have to power off/on to select another channel. Only happens in 3D. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## airjeter2

I tried plugging the comcast box into the HDMI port and the TV shows an error message saying it must go through the component port (which it is).


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *airjeter2* /forum/post/20150435
> 
> 
> I tried plugging the comcast box into the HDMI port and the TV shows an error message saying it must go through the component port (which it is).



My RNG200 works fine for 3D using nothing but HDMI both direct to my TV or through an iScan Duo VP.


----------



## gdombroski




> Quote:
> I can't understand why Comcast is pushing 3D now, but not making sure that the set-top box implements latest hdmi. Surely they can pressure Motorola to issue a firmware update to fix this.



After much research found out that a 3D firmware update is only possible if device is at HDMI 1.4. All boxes are 1.3a and older and require both a hardware and firmware fix as the use of the HDMI pins are different on 1.4 & 1.4a. That's why Mits only provides firmware updates for 2010 738/838 models as both were 1.4 upon release. As far as I can tell Comcast hasn't put much or any pressure on it's set top box manufacturers to provide a new generation of 3D capable boxes which seems strange to me as they are sort of in heavy competition in 3D with Direct TV which also doesn't have upgraded boxes. Seems like they are both missing something here.


As a side note Sony has 3D firmware updates for Blu-Rays released on 2/11/11 check here for your model http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/mod...pl?mdl=BDPS470 upper right corner allows for model change. Haven't installed yet but will since it's a 3D update. Hoping it upgrades signal so DLP Link glass reception is better.


----------



## PaulGo

The PS3 was a HDMI 1.3 device and through firmware it was able to be made HDMI 1.4 compatible, The pin structure of 1.3 and 1.4 are the same except additional pins are added for networking. This networking option does not impact the 1.4 functionality for 3D, that is why 1,3a cables can be used for a 3D setup.


----------



## walford

It is no longer legal to manufacture cables labelled as HDMI 1.3 or HDMI 1.4 cables. High speed cables are recommended for HDMI 3D formats. See:

http://www.hdmi.org/manufacturer/tra..._logo_pub.aspx


----------



## PaulGo

Comcast now has 3D content from Starz on VOD. On my system we have Alice in Wonderland 3D, Cloudy With A Chance of Meatballs 3D and G-force 3D.


----------



## xxexvxrx

Seems that Alice in Wonderland 3D on StarzOnDemand wont play with any sound on my comcast motorola box, CC doesn't come through with sound either. Anyone else?


----------



## DaGamePimp

Starz 3D on demand...


Alice In Wonderland 3D *no sound* here either.


Other titles work fine.


DCX3200


----------



## PaulGo

Comcast received a bad encode of Alice (it does work on the non-Motorola boxes). Hopefully they will have it fixed today. The also have one other bad encode - G-force 3D - the CC version has no sound on the Motorola boxes.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/20168648
> 
> 
> Comcast received a bad encode of Alice (it does work on the non-Motorola boxes). Hopefully they will have it fixed today. The also have on other bad encode - G-force 3D - the CC version has no sound on the Motorola boxes.



Hope so. On my DVR (DC3416) I can't bring Alice 3D up at all. It keeps tanking with an SRM 8001 error.


----------



## Cal1981

Comcast appears to have gotten a properly encoded 3d version of Alice in Wonderland from Starz. I watched a bit of it today and it's outstanding.


----------



## gdombroski

Anyone know about this, *Motorola is making its latest-generation DCX line of cable set-tops savvier about 3DTV*, and what happened to it? http://mediacenter.motorola.com/Cont...D=2&ClientID=1 

It was a early 2010 HDMI 1.4a software upgrade that service providers could use to upgrade existing DCX3200/3400 models and do all that good 3D stuff as well as upgrade 3D broadcasts. No one that I've contacted at Comcast knows about this upgrade and they and Motorola have said all DCX's Comcast have are 1.3.

Any ideas on how to get someone's attention at Comcast to check this out as it would sure be nice if they could upgrade the DCX's online.


----------



## martyrd0m

Jackass 3D is on the On Demand channel. Watched it last night. Alittle ghosting and the over under format kills the picture but a good buy as worth the 7 bucks since they won't release the 3DBD version.


----------



## timmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *martyrd0m* /forum/post/20189822
> 
> 
> Jackass 3D is on the On Demand channel. Watched it last night. Alittle ghosting and the over under format kills the picture but a good buy as worth the 7 bucks since they won't release the 3DBD version.



The 3D version of Jackass isn't on demand here in Chicago, only the non-3D version. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## gdombroski

Posted this on the Comcast Service and Equipment forum were Comcast people actually respond to some posts, but haven't got any response.

Motorola is making its latest-generation DCX line of cable set-tops savvier about 3DTV, and what happened to it? http://mediacenter.motorola.com/Cont...D=2&ClientID=1 

It was a early 2010 HDMI 1.4a software upgrade that Motorola provided to service providers to upgrade existing DCX3200/3400 models and do all that good 3D stuff as well as upgrade/upconvert 3D broadcasts. No one that I've contacted at Comcast knows about this upgrade and they and Motorola have said all DCX's Comcast have are 1.3's.


Any ideas on how to get someone's attention at Comcast to check this out as it would sure be nice if they could upgrade my DCX3200 P1 online. I'm assuming that it applies to the P1 versions as the P2 (the nice one with front display panel that's only available in the anyroom DVR set - which really stinks) wasn't available until late last year.


Interesting that Comcast doesn't/can't do this over the cable as Direct TV has done it for their boxes.


----------



## walford

All STBs with HDMI 1.3 transmitter chips are capable of outputting an of the HDMI 1.4a 3D data formats and I beleive this is what the 2010 Motorola upgrades you are referring to did for the cable 3D programs.


----------



## kristcnj

I am in Monmouth County NJ and still do not have ESPN 3D while the rest of the country does. I read an interview with a Comcast guy in the Asbury Park Press wherein he indicated the upgrade would happen "by the summer." I've also been told by comcast personally that it will come with the digital conversion.


Just yesterday I received a letter from comcast notifying that the digital conversion will happen for our area "on or around March 29th." I'm obviously hoping the 3D channels come with the digital transition on Tuesday.


Also, better picture quality, more HD channels, faster internet speeds, and cheaper rates would be nice too...?


----------



## gdombroski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *walford* /forum/post/20197068
> 
> 
> All STBs with HDMI 1.3 transmitter chips are capable of outputting an of the HDMI 1.4a 3D data formats and I beleive this is what the 2010 Motorola upgrades you are referring to did for the cable 3D programs.



The 1.3 STB's can output side by side and top/bottom. The Motorola 1.4a also added checkerboard and other features that come into play when connected to a 1.4a 3d HDTV. They allow the TV 3D mode to be set to auto and then sync with the incoming transmission. So if you are in 2D and go to 3D or the other way it automatically presents in the proper mode without having to use the TV 3D setup menu (Blu-rays work that way as they are 1.4a) and also when in 3D presents the Guide properly so that it can be read and used just like what Direct TV offers as they are at 1.4a


----------



## PaulGo

I do not believe any STB outputs checkerboard since it is not part of the 1.4 3D HDMI standard.


----------



## gdombroski

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PaulGo* 
I do not believe any STB outputs checkerboard since it is not part of the 1.4 3D HDMI standard.
It is part of the 1.4a released a year ago, but checkerboard output not really a current issue with Comcast as they only 3D in top/bottom & side by side. Where 1.4a is important is say you tune to ESPN3D you have to go into the TV menu and select proper format. Now switch to Xfinity3D channel which is different so you have to go into TV menu again and switch format then go to a 2D channel or on Demand guide or normal guide and you have to go back to the TV menu and set 3D to off. With 1.4a you set the TV 3D mode to auto and don't ever have to use that again as everything auto syncs as well as right sizing the menu for use whatever mode you are in.


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *gdombroski*
It is part of the 1.4a released a year ago, but checkerboard output not really a current issue with Comcast as they only 3D in top/bottom & side by side. Where 1.4a is important is say you tune to ESPN3D you have to go into the TV menu and select proper format. Now switch to Xfinity3D channel which is different so you have to go into TV menu again and switch format then go to a 2D channel or on Demand guide or normal guide and you have to go back to the TV menu and set 3D to off. With 1.4a you set the TV 3D mode to auto and don't ever have to use that again as everything auto syncs as well as right sizing the menu for use whatever mode you are in.
Wow that's tight. So how does one go about getting this box?


----------



## PaulGo

From the Nvidia website:


What is the difference between HDMI 1.4 and 1.4a?


HDMI 1.4 requires that 3D TVs support the frame packing 3D format at 720p50, 720p60 and 1080p24 or 720p60 and 1080p24. HDMI 1.3 cables can support the mandatory HDMI 1.4a 3D formats. HDMI Licensing LLC recently announced the HDMI 1.4a specification, which adds two mandatory formats for broadcast 3D content: Side-by-Side Horizontal and Top-and-Bottom. The mandatory HDMI 3D formats are now:


For movie content:

Frame Packing:

1080p @ 23.98/24Hz

For game content:

Frame Packing

720p @ 50 or 59.94/60Hz

For broadcast content: (NEW IN HDMI 1.4a)

Side-by-Side Horizontal

1080i @ 50 or 59.94/60Hz

Top-and-Bottom

720p @ 50 or 59.94/60Hz

1080p @ 23.97/24Hz



I have also read that the RealID version of checkerboard is included in the spec (not compatible with 3D DLP TVs) but it is not mandatory for a set to support this format.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *kristcnj* /forum/post/20201043
> 
> 
> I am in Monmouth County NJ and still do not have ESPN 3D while the rest of the country does. I read an interview with a Comcast guy in the Asbury Park Press wherein he indicated the upgrade would happen "by the summer." I've also been told by comcast personally that it will come with the digital conversion.
> 
> 
> Just yesterday I received a letter from comcast notifying that the digital conversion will happen for our area "on or around March 29th." I'm obviously hoping the 3D channels come with the digital transition on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Also, better picture quality, more HD channels, faster internet speeds, and cheaper rates would be nice too...?



We've been getting the same song and dance here in Naples for a year. Over the last week Comcast has been messing with the HD channels 5.1, 7.1, etc. This is a first so maybe it's a prelude to the switch to all digital and 3D beyond On Demand content. I want the Masters in 3D so bad I can taste it.


----------



## walford

PaulGo,

The HDMI 1.4a spec was released in the sppring of 2010 and all of the LCD, LED, and Plasma 3D capable HDTVs support the new mandatory formats.


----------



## kristcnj

 http://www.comcastworldofmore.com/Monmouth/


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/20204788
> 
> 
> We've been getting the same song and dance here in Naples for a year. Over the last week Comcast has been messing with the HD channels 5.1, 7.1, etc. This is a first so maybe it's a prelude to the switch to all digital and 3D beyond On Demand content. I want the Masters in 3D so bad I can taste it.



I just found out that Comcast is going full digital here on either the 31st or April 1st. I'll be looking for ESPN 3D (The Masters). Fingers crossed.


----------



## ashunte23

Quote:

Originally Posted by *buzzard767* 
I just found out that Comcast is going full digital here on either the 31st or April 1st. I'll be looking for ESPN 3D (The Masters). Fingers crossed.
Don't tease me! I'll wait for you to confirm before I call them!


----------



## buzzard767

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ashunte23* 
Don't tease me! I'll wait for you to confirm before I call them!
It's irritating to be paying the same prices as much of the rest of the country yet be deprived of some of the programming.


No "full digital" this morning but I suppose it make more sense to initiate it on the first of the month..... so tomorrow maybe. My next door neighbor is having problems with her signal and the cable guy is coming out this afternoon. Talking to them may not be any more fruitfull than calling customer service but I'll give it a shot and let you know if he has any information.


I know for a fact that a nearby condo association has distributed converter boxes to those with analog displays so _something_ is going on.


It's been a long wait.


----------



## PBSengineer

They did it during prime time here - I guess to aggravate all the people who did not order converter boxes.


----------



## kristcnj

Anyone in NJ see a change? I haven't checked this morning but as of midnight last night there was nothing different.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*Starz Gets Into 3D Game With Comcast, Verizon*

http://www.multichannel.com/article/...st_Verizon.php


----------



## ashunte23

So Buzz what's the verdict? Did Comcast give us a bad April Fool's joke?


----------



## buzzard767

Yep. Duped again. I talked to a repairman and he said "soon". Any day now, maybe any minute, maybe any second....


----------



## kinmanc

If so, what channel will it be on?


----------



## walford

Your ESPN-3D channel.

http://hd.engadget.com/2011/02/24/es...rage-in-april/


----------



## kristcnj

This is ridiculous. Still no digital conversion. No 54 new HD channels. And NO 3D!!!


----------



## Cal1981

Comcast just added The Universe 3D to its On Demand selections. I believe that this is the program produced by The History Channel. Comcast is also listing Carmen 3D on its On Demand web site guide but it hasn't shown up yet. This is probably the presentation that was shown in select theatres recently: http://www.carmen3d.com/ 

If so, this should be interesting.


----------



## pmalter0




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Cal1981* /forum/post/20265267
> 
> 
> Comcast just added The Universe 3D to its On Demand selections. I believe that this is the program produced by The History Channel. Comcast is also listing Carmen 3D on its On Demand web site guide but it hasn't shown up yet. This is probably the presentation that was shown in select theatres recently: http://www.carmen3d.com/
> 
> If so, this should be interesting.



It's pretty good; but Avatar is far and away the best 3D on comcast (HBO OD).


----------



## BLMN




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *pmalter0* /forum/post/20266988
> 
> 
> It's pretty good; but Avatar is far and away the best 3D on comcast (HBO OD).



yep, just found out about it. kudos to hbo on demand for this one.


----------



## Cal1981




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *BLMN* /forum/post/20267826
> 
> 
> yep, just found out about it. kudos to hbo on demand for this one.



Especially since nobody knows if or even when the Avatar 3D Blu-ray will be publically available. It's a major coup for HBO. I did take a quick look at it last night and while, of course, it's not a good as the BD, it's still very nice.


----------



## tlogan6797

Watched the Masters and thought it looked GREAT. There were more cameras so not just around the greens. I think there was one camera that needed adjustment because it seemed like only the one shot had any amount of noticeable ghosting. The rest was stunning. Even my wife sat and watched for about an hour!


----------



## Alvisar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *tlogan6797* /forum/post/20287532
> 
> 
> Watched the Masters and thought it looked GREAT. There were more cameras so not just around the greens. I think there was one camera that needed adjustment because it seemed like only the one shot had any amount of noticeable ghosting. The rest was stunning. Even my wife sat and watched for about an hour!



Can your TV watch the comcast espn 3D channel in whole screen instead of split screen top/bottom mode. I just got a new TV and I can't get it to go to the whole screen. I'm not sure if it's possible, so I thought I would ask in here.


I try to change the 3D mode on my TV menu, but the other 3D modes are not available. 3D blu ray works perfect.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## PBSengineer

You wil have to manually tell your TV that it is in 3D and what flavor. You didn't mention the TV brand so I can't be exact, but it will be somewhere in the setup menu.


----------



## Alvisar




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PBSengineer* /forum/post/20288815
> 
> 
> You wil have to manually tell your TV that it is in 3D and what flavor. You didn't mention the TV brand so I can't be exact, but it will be somewhere in the setup menu.



It's a LG 47LW5600. I've tried manually set it, but it won't let me change 3D flavors. I have a technician coming to my house, and I didn't want him to tell me it's because Comcast is only sending the signal out as top/bottom, which I think you have just verified.


Thanks,


Alvisar


----------



## gdombroski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Alvisar* /forum/post/20288826
> 
> 
> It's a LG 47LW5600. I've tried manually set it, but it won't let me change 3D flavors. I have a technician coming to my house, and I didn't want him to tell me it's because Comcast is only sending the signal out as top/bottom, which I think you have just verified.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> Alvisar



This sounds pretty good "Also enjoy your favorite 2D content in immersive 3D with LG’s 2D to 3D conversion feature" You did follow the directions on page 78 to set 3D then shape then enter"


----------



## PBSengineer

Top/bottom is one way to send 3D. Top pic is left, bottom is right. The resulting 3D has 1/2 the vertical resolution (360 lines for ESPN). I'm not familar with your set, but it may be related to your Comcast box. If it doesn't do 1.4 HDMI, it can't talk to your TV to tell it to expect t/b 3D. Tech will know. Heh heh.


----------



## tlogan6797

Sorry Alvisar....


I DO get the picture fullscreen, but I'm using a Mits 65737 and the MITs adapter so I can't really answer for your setup. BTW, I have the RNG110 box for 3D. I specifically went in to my local Comcast office to get a 3D capable box. You also have to call Comcast to enable 3D on your box.


----------



## PBSengineer

If he's seeing the top/bottom, the box is enabled. My setup is simular. The MITS adaptor doesn't auto set to rhe RNG box, I have to set it. It does recognize thr 3D blu-ray and switches automaticaly. HDMI 1.4 there, not on the RNG110.


----------



## kristcnj

 http://www.comcastworldofmore.com/Mo...nel-lineup.pdf 


ESPN 3D coming May 5th for Comcast Monmouth County, NJ


----------



## ufsteez

I have an older Motorola box with two comcast 3d channels. Is there a box you can get that will allow the automatic switching to 3D on my Samsung D8000 TV to work? Thanks.


----------



## gdombroski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufsteez* /forum/post/20301444
> 
> 
> I have an older Motorola box with two comcast 3d channels. Is there a box you can get that will allow the automatic switching to 3D on my Samsung D8000 TV to work? Thanks.



No, all comcast 3d boxes are hdmi 1.3 which requires manual selection


----------



## ffactoryxx

Is there a reason the AVATAR from Comcast on my DLP C9 Mitsu looks not high res and a little blurry? Almost gave me a head ache. It was nothing like in theaters?


Will a Bluray look better in 3d? I think my tv does 1080i sbs


----------



## gdombroski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ffactoryxx* /forum/post/20305066
> 
> 
> Is there a reason the AVATAR from Comcast on my DLP C9 Mitsu looks not high res and a little blurry? Almost gave me a head ache. It was nothing like in theaters?
> 
> 
> Will a Bluray look better in 3d? I think my tv does 1080i sbs



Does any Comcast look good in 3D espn3d, etc?

You are probably using the 3DC-1000 Mits 3D converter box. If, so Comcast 3D workaround is to turn off any 1080p settings on the cable box as there is a conflict between the two.

Are you using DLP Link glasses or active shutter? If link I could never get them to work properly with Comcast even though Blu-ray was good. Had to get IR emitter and active shutter


----------



## ffactoryxx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdombroski* /forum/post/20305182
> 
> 
> Does any Comcast look good in 3D espn3d, etc?
> 
> You are probably using the 3DA-1 Mits 3D converter box. If, so Comcast 3D workaround is to turn off any 1080p settings on the cable box as there is a conflict between the two.
> 
> Are you using DLP Link glasses or active shutter? If link I could never get them to work properly with Comcast even though Blu-ray was good. Had to get IR emitter and active shutter



Yes I am using the Mitsu Convertor Box.


I am using the active shutter i believe.


Problem is it just does not look super high resolution and crisp. When there are closeups you can tell the resolution is down. I know in some games you can fix this by tuning down the 3d distance but it seems like all Comcast 3d I watched hasnt been spectacular.


Does changing the 1080p to off do anything for res and is Comcast actually sending out a signal in 720p?


----------



## gdombroski




> Quote:
> I am using the active shutter i believe.



If you are there is an emitter box with lights on top of your TV.

I recently got a high powered one and in the instructions when using the converter box it says that once you manually select the 3D mode and exit menu to turn off the cable box and turn back on again to enable comcast to sync with 3D HDTV. Also, my DLP to get 3D effects (pop-out) requires the Reverse setting in the 3D menu. When you are done with 3D need to set to off as will interfere with 2D.



> Quote:
> Problem is it just does not look super high resolution and crisp. When there are closeups you can tell the resolution is down. I know in some games you can fix this by tuning down the 3d distance but it seems like all Comcast 3d I watched hasnt been spectacular.



Above may fix some of that



> Quote:
> Does changing the 1080p to off do anything for res



It should



> Quote:
> is Comcast actually sending out a signal in 720p?



Yes for most 3D you can check that by selecting the input signal on your TV remote. But, even though input is at that level my 73738 says (alon with Mits techs') that it upgrades and presents everything at 1080p.


----------



## PaulGo

Currently HBO 3D is 1080 side by side which the horizontal resolution to half of a standard 1080 broadcast. On top of that the bit rate on a broadcast movie is much lower than a Blu-ray disc.


----------



## ashunte23

Hey Buzzard check the guide channels 790(espn3d), 791(xfinity3d) and 791 are up I'm on hold now trying to get the codes added for my account on my second customer service agent however they're saying that they just put up national events or some thing like that the channels not always showing stuff according to them.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashunte23* /forum/post/20337795
> 
> 
> Hey Buzzard check the guide channels 790(espn3d), 791(xfinity3d) and 791 are up I'm on hold now trying to get the codes added for my account on my second customer service agent however they're saying that they just put up national events or some thing like that the channels not always showing stuff according to them.



Still no ESPN 3D yet. 791 almost always show content on the guide but it doesn't play. They claim I'm authorized for 3D.


Last week we received a glossy brochure saying that the guide was going to get a different look soon and I assume this will be concurrent with going full digital but it hasn't happened yet.


My daily thrill is checking On Demand to see if they've posted any of The Masters under 3D Sports but so far it's a negative.


----------



## gdombroski




> Quote:
> Still no ESPN 3D yet. 791 almost always show content on the guide but it doesn't play



You do have a 3D STB don't you?


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdombroski* /forum/post/20341678
> 
> 
> You do have a 3D STB don't you?



yep


----------



## ufsteez

Are there any cable boxes that can handle 3D when viewing the guide or anything else from the box?


----------



## 44pirate

Here in Cape Coral FL May 1st, according to my bill, the new lineup will begin.


----------



## ashunte23

They seemed not to know anything in Ft Myers and when I went to pick my box in the Cape, to get the AVATAR 3d on demand they still knew nothing and this was Friday. I'll check my bill I never really open it but if theirs some info in there I will!


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *44pirate* /forum/post/20348271
> 
> 
> Here in Cape Coral FL May 1st, according to my bill, the new lineup will begin.





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashunte23* /forum/post/20350486
> 
> 
> They seemed not to know anything in Ft Myers and when I went to pick my box in the Cape, to get the AVATAR 3d on demand they still knew nothing and this was Friday. I'll check my bill I never really open it but if theirs some info in there I will!



May 1st, eh? It used to be January 1st, then March 1st, then........










I'm in North Naples and we share cable with Bonita Springs. Other than a mailing received recently regarding an upcoming "change" in the appearance of the guide, there have been some notifications between programming informing customers of the upcoming switch to all digital. Naturally they don't give a date.


----------



## ashunte23

Luckily got my bill today no channel changes only pricing, it's a shame really! "Periodically, we adjust prices due to increase in programming and business costs. Starting May 1, 2011, new prices will apply to certain video, voice, and internet services and equipment as indicated in this notice." Raising the rates! No 3d still unless on demand.


----------



## 44pirate




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashunte23* /forum/post/20352755
> 
> 
> Luckily got my bill today no channel changes only pricing, it's a shame really! "Periodically, we adjust prices due to increase in programming and business costs. Starting May 1, 2011, new prices will apply to certain video, voice, and internet services and equipment as indicated in this notice." Raising the rates! No 3d still unless on demand.



I may have misunderstood it.







I watched Avatar, it looked great on my 73737.


----------



## gdombroski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/20344266
> 
> 
> yep



Is your STB setup to display 720p? If not Xfin & ESPN3D won't display properly. Every time I want to view comcast 3D I have to go into the STB menu, turn it off and hit menu, and check 720p as I normally turn off for normal 2D viewing. Also, HDTV 3D menu won't work on Automatic because Comcast has not upgraded any of their STB's to HDMI1.4a. So after STB menu and 3D channel select manually set the HDTV 3D to proper mode over/under or side by side. If still doesn't display turn STB off and on again to resync 3D. Of course I'm assuming that you can get Blu-ray or on demand 3D.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdombroski* /forum/post/20359376
> 
> 
> Is your STB setup to display 720p? If not Xfin & ESPN3D won't display properly. Every time I want to view comcast 3D I have to go into the STB menu, turn it off and hit menu, and check 720p as I normally turn off for normal 2D viewing. Also, HDTV 3D menu won't work on Automatic because Comcast has not upgraded any of their STB's to HDMI1.4a. So after STB menu and 3D channel select manually set the HDTV 3D to proper mode over/under or side by side. If still doesn't display turn STB off and on again to resync 3D. Of course I'm assuming that you can get Blu-ray or on demand 3D.



STB = Cisco RNG200


I don't see anything about specific resolutions in the menu - Seticture Format - only options available are Auto DVI/HDMI, Fixed, Upconvert-1, and Upconvert-2.


Blu-Ray and On Demand 3D work just fine


When I switch to Xfinity 3DTV all I get is a black screen, 1080i, 60Hz.

On Demand Movie, 3D Sun - 1080i, 60Hz

On Demand ESPN3D BB games - 1080i, 60Hz


All sources are run through a DVDO iScan Duo VP. 3D content is output to a Mitsubishi checkerboard converter and then to a Mits DLP that can display both Checkerboard and Top/Bottom 3D properly.


Inputting On Demand ESPN3D from the STB directly to the TV - 1080i Top/Bottom 3D no problem.


.


----------



## PBSengineer

On the Cisco, turn it off; press menu. You will be presented with a menu, one of which is supported formats.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PBSengineer* /forum/post/20363012
> 
> 
> On the Cisco, turn it off; press menu. You will be presented with a menu, one of which is supported formats.



Doesn't work on my RNG200.


----------



## buzzard767

I ran into a line tech today and asked him when Comcast is going full digital in this area (N Naples/Bonita Springs). His answer was that the date _was_ May 8th but had recently been changed to June 30th.


As a snowbird, maybe they'll be up and running when I get back to Naples in October.


----------



## gdombroski




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/20362195
> 
> 
> STB = Cisco RNG200
> 
> 
> 3D content is output to a Mitsubishi checkerboard converter and then to a Mits DLP that can display both Checkerboard and Top/Bottom 3D properly.
> 
> 
> Inputting On Demand ESPN3D from the STB directly to the TV - 1080i Top/Bottom 3D no problem.



What model Mits do you have? if it's a xxx738 or xxx838 Mits has a 3D software update (HDMI1.4a) on their site that eliminates the need for the 3D converter which has a conflict with Comcast STB's. Without it the STB can be a direct HDMI connect to HDTV.


ESPN3D should show on STB box as 720p and also on Mits when you press info as 720p HD 3D


----------



## ashunte23

Buzzard check in here and I'll let you know!


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *gdombroski* /forum/post/20364890
> 
> 
> What model Mits do you have? if it's a xxx738 or xxx838 Mits has a 3D software update (HDMI1.4a) on their site that eliminates the need for the 3D converter which has a conflict with Comcast STB's. Without it the STB can be a direct HDMI connect to HDTV.
> 
> 
> ESPN3D should show on STB box as 720p and also on Mits when you press info as 720p HD 3D



My display is an L75-A91 LaserVue and there is no FW update for that one. The LaserVue decodes both Checkerboard and Top/Bottom internally but requires the Mits adapter for Side by Side and BD Frame Packed formats.


The ESPN3D shows that I watch are those available in On Demand. My local Comcast will not carry the ESPN3D channel until after the upcoming full digital update. ESPN3D via Comcast On Demand is 1080i, not 720p.


Edit: And it works perfectly whether routed directly to the display or via the Mits adapter. No conflict.


----------



## PaulGo

ESPN3D on Comcast is 720p which is top/bottom.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/20366715
> 
> 
> ESPN3D on Comcast is 720p which is top/bottom.



ESPN3D on Comcast *ON DEMAND* in Naples, Florida is 1080i top/bottom.


Edit: And not only that, my VP upconverts it to 1080p. Now there's a picture.










Edit some more: I'm fully aware that ESPN3D is broadcast in 720p and have been aware of that fact since the beginning. The only ESPN3D I have available is in the On Demand section and believe me it's 1080i. I'd have to go check but I think all of On Demand 3D is 1080i.


----------



## PaulGo

You need to set your STB to native so it will switch to the correct resolution. Many STBs are set to convert everything to 1080i by default. ESPN3D VOD is 720p on Comcast and I have verified that.


----------



## buzzard767

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PaulGo* 
You need to set your STB to native so it will switch to the correct resolution. Many STBs are set to convert everything to 1080i by default. ESPN3D VOD is 720p on Comcast and I have verified that.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *buzzard767* 
STB = Cisco RNG200


I don't see anything about specific resolutions in the menu - Seticture Format - only options available are Auto DVI/HDMI, Fixed, Upconvert-1, and Upconvert-2.
Auto DVI/HDMI appears to be "native".


Input to DVR: SD = 480i, HD = 720p

Picture format:

Auto DVI/HDMI = TV reports variable

Fixed = TV reports 1080i

Upconvert-1 = TV reports 480p (SD) 1080i (HD)

Upconvert-2 = TV reports 480p (SD) 720p (HD)


DVR > iScan Duo > TV

DVR set to DVI/HDMI

Duo output set to 1080p


Duo reporting input:
Ch 58 ESPN 480i
Ch 403 ESPN HD 720p

Ch 01 On Demand, any and all ESPN3D content 1080i

TV reports 1080p for all as it should


DVR > TV

DVR set to Auto DVI/HDMI

TV info reports:
Ch 58 ESPN 1080i standard -yes 1080i - don't know why
Ch 403 ESPN HD 720p standard

Ch 01 On Demand, any and all ESPN3D content 1080i Standard


The bottom line, unless I've missed something, is that in Naples, On Demand ESPN3D is 1080i as reported by both the VP and the TV.


----------



## PaulGo

I have Motorola (DCX3400 and DCX3200) and a Pace box (PNG110) that allow native resolution. Perhaps the Cisco box is not able to do this.


----------



## buzzard767

Quote:

Originally Posted by *PaulGo* 
I have Motorola (DCX3400 and DCX3200) and a Pace box (PNG110) that allow native resolution. Perhaps the Cisco box is not able to do this.
Ahhhhh!!!! Finally found it - here .


My RNG200 didn't have all resolutions enabled but through the above technique, using the advanced mode that is offered, all resolutions now work and the DVI/HDMI selection is now truly Native.


ESPN Ch 58 which formally showed as 1080i on the TV is now displayed as 480i which is the correct resolution. So the box was upconverting some resolutions but not all.


But again, the bottom line is that ESPN3D On Demand content is 1080i here in Naples.


----------



## ashunte23

1080i here also!


----------



## PaulGo

From the RNG200 manual the front display should show auto:

*• AUTO - Automatically outputs native scan rates that your TV can accept*


----------



## killa2009

Is it possible to use a TiVo series 3 with no service as just stb and a Comcast card? Would I be able to watch cable TV/3d and not have a subscription with TiVo?


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *PaulGo* /forum/post/20371218
> 
> 
> From the RNG200 manual the front display should show auto:
> 
> *AUTO - Automatically outputs native scan rates that your TV can accept*



That might be what the manual says but that is not the way my box was set up. Read the link in post 614. All resolutions were not enabled and those that were not had to be added manually in the advanced mode. Only after that was accomplished did the RNG200 work like the manual said it would.


----------



## killa2009




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *killa2009* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Is it possible to use a TiVo series 3 with no service as just stb and a Comcast card? Would I be able to watch cable TV/3d and not have a subscription with TiVo?



Anybody?


----------



## ashunte23

I have a Tivo HD with no service thinking I could transfer shows from my other Tivo's. But without service it's no good to me, I doubt a cable card would make a difference, but you could try!


----------



## killa2009

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ashunte23*
I have a Tivo HD with no service thinking I could transfer shows from my other Tivo's. But without service it's no good to me, I doubt a cable card would make a difference, but you could try!
Thanks for the reply! I was about to buy a TiVo 3 series but I wanted see if this was possible.


----------



## xxexvxrx

HBO added The Final Destination, and Free Movies added Ultimate Wave: Tahiti in the 3D OnDemand Section.


----------



## rajibo

Just discovered Comcast added Toy Story 3 to Starz 3d On Demand. I'm pretty happy about that and gonna go watch it now.


----------



## Sigcool

I have a similar setup and had the same problem with Comcast 3D not working and got it figured out (with help from AVS forum and not Comcast). You need to set the cable box to only output 1080i *AND disable all other resolutions*.


How to do that depends on which box you have. I have the Pace RNG110, have it off and hit the MENU button which will show you a special menu. In there you can disable (set to NO) all of the output modes and only have 1080i set to YES.


----------



## brooks2

I have Comcast and an RNG110. I don't seem to have a lot of the problems others have. Works great on channels 790 and 791. One question, can I shut off the RNG110 when I shut off my Sony 60LX900 of should I leave it on 24/7 ??

TNX


----------



## Sigcool

For me, at first the 3D channels worked fine too. But the On Demand 3D premium and $ movies would not work. Forcing output to only be 1080i allowed everything to work properly.


You can turn off the RNG110.


----------



## buzzard767

Turned off everything except 1080i with my Cisco RNG200. As usual, On Demand 3D works, channnel 791 does not.


----------



## tlogan6797

Just watched Final Destination 3D on HBO On Demand last night. If I paid $20 to see it in 2D I'd be really pissed. The movie is pretty terrible but I thought the 3D was AWESOME. Some of the most pop out I've seen so far. I've got a 65" Mits and moved my chair to about 6 feet. I ducked a couple of times.


----------



## ashunte23

Just got new Guide today, it's very blah!


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashunte23* /forum/post/20482642
> 
> 
> Just got new Guide today, it's very blah!



I'm up in Wisconsin for the summer now (colder than a witch's) but in Naples/Bonita Springs they did the Guide changeover 2-3 weeks ago. I like the old Guide better. Still no digital. Still no ESPN3D. Still sucks.


----------



## markmathers

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ashunte23*
Just got new Guide today, it's very blah!
What's this new guide about? I don't think I've noticed any changes yet in mn. Is it noticeably different?


----------



## ashunte23

Noticeably different? yes, better? debatable!


----------



## ufsteez

I'd be happy if the guide would just work when 3D is on.


----------



## brooks2

I currently have Comcast xfinity with a RNG110 converter box on a Sony XBR60LXZ900.

I get excellent 3D quality from the box, but understand it doesn't provide DVR compatibility. Comcast says the replacement converter is the DCH6416 with all the feature of the RNG110 plus DVR compatabilty. My question is, is this correct ?? You guys have proven to be more knowledgeable than some of the information that is given out by some of the cable providers. Thanks


----------



## PaulGo

The box you want is the DCX3400. The DCH6416 has an analog tuner (not needed in addition to the digital tuner so it uses a lot more power. In addition the DCX3400 box has a much bigger hard drive and is capable of MPEG-4 decoding (as is the RNG110) in some parts of the country the DCX3400, DCX3200 (no DVR) and the RNG110 are the only boxes certified for 3D because some 3D material is transmitted in MPEG-4. One other advantage of the DCX series (along with the RNG110) is they are capable of transmitting the native signal (720p, 1080i, along with 1080p at 24hz) instead of converting it to one format.


----------



## brooks2

Thanks PaulGo I'll contact Comcast and see what they say about obtaining

abox you suggest. Appreciate the response.


----------



## mjpearce023

I saw the letter on page 17 about the flicker on ESPN 3D being fixed but I'm still having the problem. I have the dcx3400-m going through a Denon 3311 to a panasonic ST30. I set the resolution to native but that didn't help. It only happens on ESPN 3D. Any ideas on what to do?


----------



## owine




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *mjpearce023* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I saw the letter on page 17 about the flicker on ESPN 3D being fixed but I'm still having the problem. I have the dcx3400-m going through a Denon 3311 to a panasonic ST30. I set the resolution to native but that didn't help. It only happens on ESPN 3D. Any ideas on what to do?



Experiencing this as well. DCX3400 box and an Onkyo receiver with an LG TV.


----------



## mjpearce023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *owine* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Experiencing this as well. DCX3400 box and an Onkyo receiver with an LG TV.



I emailed ESPN and they just emailed me back and said they corrected the issue. I get off work in a couple hours so I'll see if it's corrected and post back.


----------



## mjpearce023

Ok, I watched about 5 minutes of ESPN 3D tonight and no flicker at all so I guess they really did fix it. Hopefully that worked for everybody but if its still messed up in your area then go to ESPN's site and email them and they should be able to get it fixed.


----------



## umenon

I just got the Comcast RNG150 HD box (not a DVR) so I can watch on-demand stuff (I use Tivo Premiere w. cablecard for rest).


I CANNOT for the life of me set the RNG150 to output NATIVE mode. The problem is that some OnDEMAND shows are in 720p (Sports and others) and presented in TopBottom mode. These are 720p shows and one should not upconvert it to 1080i else the display will have difficulty resulting in 3D timing and ghosting issues.


I have been able to access the menus (press Menu when box is powered off) and by pressing Guide+Info when Powered Off. The only option I have is to set the set to output 1080i or 720p ... but not pass-thru (Native).


Anyone know the trick to getting the RNG150 to output native mode?


----------



## JohnnytheSkin

So I just picked up a Panasonic VT30 and a new(er) Comcast DVR that can output 3D. Am I correct in stating that since I have an older receiver (an Onkyo 707 w/ HDMI 1.3a) that I have to connect the HDMI from the DVR directly to the TV in order to view 3D, and then connect an optical connection to my receiver for the 5.1?


I'm just trying to figure out my connections while my break-in slides are running. Thanks!


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnytheSkin* /forum/post/21141166
> 
> 
> So I just picked up a Panasonic VT30 and a new(er) Comcast DVR that can output 3D. Am I correct in stating that since I have an older receiver (an Onkyo 707 w/ HDMI 1.3a) that I have to connect the HDMI from the DVR directly to the TV in order to view 3D, and then connect an optical connection to my receiver for the 5.1?
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out my connections while my break-in slides are running. Thanks!



That would be the most trouble free way of doing it. Even if you had a receiver that can pass 3D many people have had problems with Motorola cable boxes losing its setting when it goes through the receiver.


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *JohnnytheSkin* /forum/post/21141166
> 
> 
> So I just picked up a Panasonic VT30 and a new(er) Comcast DVR that can output 3D. Am I correct in stating that since I have an older receiver (an Onkyo 707 w/ HDMI 1.3a) that I have to connect the HDMI from the DVR directly to the TV in order to view 3D, and then connect an optical connection to my receiver for the 5.1?
> 
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out my connections while my break-in slides are running. Thanks!



Try running HDMI from the DVR to the TV, and optical from the TV to the receiver first. Your TV should be able to pass the Dolby Digital 5.1 signal from the DVR to your receiver (just remember to go into the DVR's setup menu and select PASSTHROUGH in the HDMI audio options).


----------



## oleus

i have tried Avatar 3d on-demand a few times SBS on my DCH3416 (in atlanta). My impression is that the resolution is very low and the 3d barely there - seems to be a lot of noise and it just doesn't look very good. is this because i'm using a DCH3416 or will it look that way regardless of the box in my area?


----------



## mjpearce023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> i have tried Avatar 3d on-demand a few times SBS on my DCH3416 (in atlanta). My impression is that the resolution is very low and the 3d barely there - seems to be a lot of noise and it just doesn't look very good. is this because i'm using a DCH3416 or will it look that way regardless of the box in my area?



After watching it on bluray it was noticeably lower resolution on demand but I thought the 3d effect was still very good. I also thought how to train your dragon had good 3d on demand. I was told by Comcast you have to have the newer box for 3d but I'm not sure how true that is.


----------



## buzzard767

After a year and a half of promises, Comcast finally went full digital in SW Florida and we now have EXPN 3D and Xfinity 3D.


Now, where's the content?????? Actually, I'm planning a big April Masters party....


----------



## ashunte23




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/21298444
> 
> 
> After a year and a half of promises, Comcast finally went full digital in SW Florida and we now have EXPN 3D and Xfinity 3D.
> 
> 
> Now, where's the content?????? Actually, I'm planning a big April Masters party....



Really? Or are you talking about the blacked out channels with no programming that I used to get. I've actually drop all tv service's from them due to lack of 3d and my triple play package deal was up! If they actually have shows on those channels might need to give them a call!


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ashunte23* /forum/post/21302060
> 
> 
> Really? Or are you talking about the blacked out channels with no programming that I used to get. I've actually drop all tv service's from them due to lack of 3d and my triple play package deal was up! If they actually have shows on those channels might need to give them a call!



Bonita Springs/North Naples - ch 790 is ESPN 3D and 791 is Xfinity 3D. Both broadcast 24/7 but there isn't much new material. Xfinity is mostly the same movies found in the On Demand 3D section and the ESPN scheduled for upcoming new content is found here: http://espn.go.com/3d/schedule.html


----------



## mjpearce023




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *buzzard767* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Bonita Springs/North Naples - ch 790 is ESPN 3D and 791 is Xfinity 3D. Both broadcast 24/7 but there isn't much new material. Xfinity is mostly the same movies found in the On Demand 3D section and the ESPN scheduled for upcoming new content is found here: http://espn.go.com/3d/schedule.html



The xfinity channel had the tennis US Open a few months ago and that was pretty cool. Other than that I haven't watched it much. I'll watch the basketball on ESPN 3D tonight to see how it looks.


----------



## SanchoPanza

about Comcast HD 3D service, are the two channels, ESPN3D & XFINITY

3D SEPARATE channels?


the local Comcast customer service rep is clueless?


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SanchoPanza* /forum/post/21422772
> 
> 
> about Comcast HD 3D service, are the two channels, ESPN3D & XFINITY
> 
> 3D SEPARATE channels?
> 
> 
> the local Comcast customer service rep is clueless?



Here in Fort Lauderdale, FL, they are two separate channels.


----------



## SanchoPanza

thanks


----------



## oleus

the chick-fila bowl was my first time trying out espn 3d. it looked like absolute garbage. i would prefer cable providers not even try to deliver "3d" like this until they can get it right, it will do nothing but turn people off of it.


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus* /forum/post/21425923
> 
> 
> the chick-fila bowl was my first time trying out espn 3d. it looked like absolute garbage. i would prefer cable providers not even try to deliver "3d" like this until they can get it right, it will do nothing but turn people off of it.



My (limited) experience has been the same for cable broadcasts of sporting events in Canada on Rogers 3D.


The Rogers 3D channel is mostly a rotating loop of crap 3D. Over the past year they've broadcast a few events, like the NHL Winter Classic, and they've look complete garbage on my Sony TV. Everything about their broadcasts have looked bad (poor resolution and brutal ghosting).


My concern is that they do a few of these broadcasts as a test, get poor results, and then decide that 3D is a failure.


I'm with you. I'd prefer they just wait until they can do it right. I am still holding out hope that the Sensio 3D format could be a partial solution at least as far as the resolution goes (i.e., being able to stream 3D in blu-ray quality over internet and cable). Sensio is launching their 3D VOD service next week. Hopefully if successful it can eventually be expanded.


Unfortunately (for my pocketbook) the current state of 3D broadcasting has meant relying solely on 3D blu-ray movies and PS3 gaming for my 3D fix for now.


----------



## Wryker

Hmm - I watched a college football game earlier in 2011 (on ESPN3D via Comcast) and found it to be very watchable and enjoyable. I found the best 3D effect was any shot from the back of the end zone.


----------



## oleus

the 3d effect isn't the problem, it's the very low resolution stemming from the 720p signal being split in half. ends up looking like 3d playing on a washed-out vhs tape!


----------



## timmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Wryker* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Hmm - I watched a college football game earlier in 2011 (on ESPN3D via Comcast) and found it to be very watchable and enjoyable. I found the best 3D effect was any shot from the back of the end zone.



I agree. ESPN 3D looks great on Comcast, especially basketball. I think that's the best looking sport in 3D.


----------



## lovingdvd

Looks like a lot of the 3D On Demand movies are no longer available - or did them move them? I thought there was Tron and several others but can't find them now... ?


----------



## SanchoPanza

lots of them ended yesterday and today


----------



## johnny905




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus* /forum/post/21429625
> 
> 
> the 3d effect isn't the problem, it's the very low resolution stemming from the 720p signal being split in half. ends up looking like 3d playing on a washed-out vhs tape!



Absolutely. People see the chopped on resolution from side-by-side broadcasts and think, "I'd rather watch this in 2D HD than 3D SD".


Until broadcasters agree on a better way than side-by-side or top/bottom then I don't see cable 3D taking off. Let's see if Sensio has anything to announce during CES that could help.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SanchoPanza* /forum/post/21431939
> 
> 
> lots of them ended yesterday and today



Do they bring these back from time to time and or introduce new ones? The choices right now seem very limited. Do you think this is temporary?


----------



## SanchoPanza

that seems to be the patern; bring them back, that is


----------



## Rudy1

3D movies that are removed from the paid movie section usually end up under the banners for whichever channel is showing the 2D version (HBO, Showtime, Starz, etc.) after a while.


----------



## Bobkbusch

Just installed a Motorola RNG200N HD DVR yesterday. Looked online for a manual and Comcast lists a Cisco RNG200N, but not a Motorola. The boxes look very similar, but not exact.


I installed the box to check out the two 3D channels available in my area, XF3D and ESPN3D.


Although the XF3D (SBS) looks fine, ESPN3D is horrible. I realize that it is TnB, so the resolution is reduced, but it looks like it is playing at about 15 frames per second.


I watched part of two football games and a basketball game and the result is the same. ESPN3D also showed some flowers during a short intermission in the basketball game. The scene was a slow zoom out and it also looked "choppy" as if it was skipping frames.


Is this the norm for ESPN3D?


----------



## oleus

that's the norm for ESPN 3d in my area. i'm watching on a large screen so al of its problems are amplified, but in addition to the choppiness it looks like all of the color and detail have been sapped out of the picture. the 3d is there, but the rest of the image quality is a joke (i'm using comcast in ATL).


----------



## Rudy1

I don't see any such problems with ESPN3D here. You may want to contact the headend manager for your Comcast location to see if there's anything they can do about the picture quality.


----------



## SanchoPanza

found today we don't get ESPN3D OR XFINIITY3D in our area, yet...


only 3D is on demand...if we don't get it by next football season, we'll be DirecTV customers again


----------



## timmo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I don't see any such problems with ESPN3D here. You may want to contact the headend manager for your Comcast location to see if there's anything they can do about the picture quality.



Agreed. Looks great here in Chgo. Must be the headend in your area.


----------



## CoreyM

Watched a bit of hoops tonight in Portland and it was choppy. Not sure if that is the norm though, I think I had watched football for a bit and been more impressed.


----------



## Bobkbusch

Had a service visit from Comcast yesterday evening. The tech was pleasant and knowledgeable! He talked to his boss (perhaps the "headend manager") on the phone and I overheard him say this was the first complaint he's ever heard of about 3D.


I'm watching on a Panasonic VT30. I played with the motion smoothing settings in 3D and that didn't seem to have any effect. Since XF3D is SBS and smooth and ESPN is Top-n-Bottom but choppy, I tried a few On-Demand Top-n-Bottom programs to compare. They were very smooth compared to ESPN.


The manager is going to check the ESPN feed this morning and call me later. I'll report back if I have any useful info.


----------



## buzzard767




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *SanchoPanza* /forum/post/21447937
> 
> 
> found today we don't get ESPN3D OR XFINIITY3D in our area, yet...
> 
> 
> only 3D is on demand...if we don't get it by next football season, we'll be DirecTV customers again



If your area is the same as most others you will get the two 3D channels at the same time they go full digital.


----------



## GeorgeHolland

I can barely watch ESPN 3D. I use a JVC RS55 on a 100 inch diagonal screen for 1.78 content and end up switching to the HD broadcast because it is so bad. I even added a Lumagen Radiance Mini-3D to see if that would help and while there is a little improvement, it is still horrible.


I'm afraid until they up the bandwidth, I will not watch Comcast 3D content. Blu-Ray 3D zoomed to fill a 125 inch diagonal 2.35 screen on the other hand is jaw dropping.


I wonder if my experience is consistent when viewing larger front projection images or if there is an issue with my Comcast signal.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *GeorgeHolland* /forum/post/21451740
> 
> 
> I can barely watch ESPN 3D. I use a JVC RS55 on a 100 inch diagonal screen for 1.78 content and end up switching to the HD broadcast because it is so bad. I even added a Lumagen Radiance Mini-3D to see if that would help and while there is a little improvement, it is still horrible.
> 
> 
> I'm afraid until they up the bandwidth, I will not watch Comcast 3D content. Blu-Ray 3D zoomed to fill a 125 inch diagonal 2.35 screen on the other hand is jaw dropping.
> 
> 
> I wonder if my experience is consistent when viewing larger front projection images or if there is an issue with my Comcast signal.



How does it look in 2D when viewing the TnB images?


I ask because with many projectors the SbS and TnB 3D quality is very poor relative to how amazing it looks with 1080p24 frame packed 3D on blu-ray. As an example the later looks amazing on my Sony VW95 but most SbS and TnB content looks "meh" in comparison...


----------



## GeorgeHolland

I would have to go back and check but I don't remember the image looking bad while showing the top and bottom image before 3D processing. Close-ups look OK but graphics, letters and larger field shots are very poor in 3D. meh would be an improvement.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21451868
> 
> 
> How does it look in 2D when viewing the TnB images?
> 
> 
> I ask because with many projectors the SbS and TnB 3D quality is very poor relative to how amazing it looks with 1080p24 frame packed 3D on blu-ray. As an example the later looks amazing on my Sony VW95 but most SbS and TnB content looks "meh" in comparison...


----------



## Bobkbusch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21451868
> 
> 
> How does it look in 2D when viewing the TnB images?
> 
> 
> I ask because with many projectors the SbS and TnB 3D quality is very poor relative to how amazing it looks with 1080p24 frame packed 3D on blu-ray. As an example the later looks amazing on my Sony VW95 but most SbS and TnB content looks "meh" in comparison...



The jerky motion I am seeing exists in the ESPN 3D TnB broadcast before I activate 3D and also after. Again, my observation isn't about the lack of resolution, rather the non-smooth motion. I realize a TnB 3D picture won't be that great.


The jerky motion looks like dropped frames. BTW, the Comcast tech looked at a data page from my HD DVR and it shows no dropped frames. In other words, I'm receiving everything that is sent.


I'm watching on a 65inch Panasonic P65VT30. The SBS 3d looks fine; even some Half SBS that I downloaded and streamed looks fine. I also watched some On Demand and downloaded TnB 3D programming and it looks fine. It is just ESPN 3D that looks crappy.


I have an Epson 5010 showing up any minute and I'll be hooking it up in my theater with a 110" screen. I am guessing that ESPN 3D will look worse on the larger screen, but it will be an interesting comparison to my Panasonic plasma.


edit: I forgot to mention that I watched a 3d demo clip from an ESPN 3D football game and it was an SBS presentation. It looked superb relative to the TnB broadcast I'm seeing on Comcast, with very smooth motion.


----------



## David_B

You guys with the ESPN 3d problem should try setting your cable box output to 720p and see if that helps.


----------



## Bobkbusch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *David_B* /forum/post/21453525
> 
> 
> You guys with the ESPN 3d problem should try setting your cable box output to 720p and see if that helps.



Thanks for the suggestion, but I tried every output option and it made no difference in the choppiness. Looks like I'll have to wait a bit to try it out on my new projector. No 3D yet probably because my HDMI cable is a 35 footer from five years ago.


edit: turned out to not be the HDMI cable, it was a setting on my PS3. The five year old 35' HDMI cable from Monoprice passes the 3d signal just fine! Unfortunately, the projector is mounted in a cabinet that blocks the 3D IR emitter. Have to wait until I get an external emitter to play more with 3D on the projector.


----------



## Bobkbusch

Just read a post on the Comcast forum from a member claiming that "ALL new motorola boxes (the black ones) have a firmware that is incapable of processing the ESPN 3D signal properly."


He goes on to state that the "silver" boxes all work fine. I have the new Motorola RNG200N (black). Just curious if anyone else has this box and if so, do you see the "choppiness" on the ESPN 3D channel?


----------



## PaulGo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobkbusch* /forum/post/21459799
> 
> 
> Just read a post on the Comcast forum from a member claiming that "ALL new motorola boxes (the black ones) have a firmware that is incapable of processing the ESPN 3D signal properly."
> 
> 
> He goes on to state that the "silver" boxes all work fine. I have the new Motorola RNG200N (black). Just curious if anyone else has this box and if so, do you see the "choppiness" on the ESPN 3D channel?



I do not have any problems with ESPN 3D using the DCX3400, DCX3501, the DCX3200 or the Pace RNG110.


----------



## CoreyM

I have a 3400, I don't see why it would be a firmware issue. I don't even think it was always choppy. My headset (Sony HMZ) is what does the processing.


----------



## soltumar

Newbie here. I see that this is a 'Comcast 3D' thread, so I'm not sure about posting here, since I have Verizon FIOS and just got a Samsung 3D 60" LED and have been watching ESPN3D and it's great. Is there a "Verizon 3D" thread?


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobkbusch* /forum/post/21453129
> 
> 
> The jerky motion I am seeing exists in the ESPN 3D TnB broadcast before I activate 3D and also after. Again, my observation isn't about the lack of resolution, rather the non-smooth motion. I realize a TnB 3D picture won't be that great.
> 
> 
> The jerky motion looks like dropped frames. BTW, the Comcast tech looked at a data page from my HD DVR and it shows no dropped frames. In other words, I'm receiving everything that is sent.
> 
> 
> I'm watching on a 65inch Panasonic P65VT30. The SBS 3d looks fine; even some Half SBS that I downloaded and streamed looks fine. I also watched some On Demand and downloaded TnB 3D programming and it looks fine. It is just ESPN 3D that looks crappy.
> 
> 
> I have an Epson 5010 showing up any minute and I'll be hooking it up in my theater with a 110" screen. I am guessing that ESPN 3D will look worse on the larger screen, but it will be an interesting comparison to my Panasonic plasma.
> 
> 
> edit: I forgot to mention that I watched a 3d demo clip from an ESPN 3D football game and it was an SBS presentation. It looked superb relative to the TnB broadcast I'm seeing on Comcast, with very smooth motion.



OK, I had a look and can confirm 100% I am having the same exact problem as you. I do not watch this channel often enough to know when it started, but I can say it was fine a couple weeks ago.


I don't think it is a area specific problem because I am on the east coast and see you are in CO. I have asked Comcast to check into it. Hopefully it will be resolved shortly, but I'm not too optimistic they can resolve it before the biggest game of the year tonight in 3D... Go figure.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bobkbusch* /forum/post/21459799
> 
> 
> Just read a post on the Comcast forum from a member claiming that "ALL new motorola boxes (the black ones) have a firmware that is incapable of processing the ESPN 3D signal properly."
> 
> 
> He goes on to state that the "silver" boxes all work fine. I have the new Motorola RNG200N (black). Just curious if anyone else has this box and if so, do you see the "choppiness" on the ESPN 3D channel?



I can't say whether there was an update to the firmware that could have broke things very recently. But I can say definitively that I have been watching ESPN 3D for over a year with the DCX-3400 (black) box and never had a problem with this channel until now.


In some ways it seems like it could be a system wide issue or maybe the feed from ESPN3D is messed up. But then again I'm not so sure because it seems there would be more people here complaining about it if that was the case.


----------



## lovingdvd

It looks like Comcast has resolved the ESPN 3D strobe / refresh rate issue. Those that had the problem can you confirm it is now fixed for you?


----------



## Bobkbusch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *lovingdvd* /forum/post/21465076
> 
> 
> It looks like Comcast has resolved the ESPN 3D strobe / refresh rate issue. Those that had the problem can you confirm it is now fixed for you?



Perfect! Thanks for the heads up. I was heading out the door to swap my Comcast Box, when I saw your post.


Just checked and indeed it is fixed!!! Looks much, much better!


Cheers!


----------



## oleus

while not a whole lot better, i've found the SBS of the xfinity 3d variety channel looks better than the top-bottom Espn 3d on my system, On both channels the 3d effect is actually very good, but especially on Espn the drop is resolution is just too much to provide much enjoyment (at least on my comcast system).


FWIW, i dvr'd "Haunted Castle Imax" and was actually shocked how good the 3d was, even with the drop is resolution. Everything on ESPN 3d seems to have washed out colors and is quite soft.


----------



## Bobkbusch




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus* /forum/post/21465905
> 
> 
> while not a whole lot better, i've found the SBS of the xfinity 3d variety channel looks a lot better than the top-bottom Espn 3d on my system, On both channels the 3d effect is actually very good, but especially on Espn the drop is resolution is just too much to provide much enjoyment (at least on my comcast system).
> 
> 
> FWIW, i dvr'd "Haunted Castle Imax" and was actually shocked how good the 3d was, even with the drop is resolution. Everything on ESPN 3d seems to have washed out colors and is quite soft.



I concur! I have a 65" Panasonic Plasma and ESPN 3D now looks OK on it. The choppiness is gone and the motion is smooth.


I also have a 110" screen and Epson 5010 projector that I just got the 3D working. Although the motion on ESPN 3D is smooth, the resolution is still crappy. If I understand it correctly, ESPN is broadcasting Top and Bottom 720p. That means the vertical resolution of the combined image is only 360p.


On the 110" screen, the 360p vertical resolution looks like crap compared to a 2D 1080 broadcast or Blu-Ray (2D or 3D). It isn't as noticeable on the 65" plasma. The Comcast XF3D channel that broadcasts in SBS 3D looks significantly better, especially on the projector.


----------



## oleus

bob - i'm also using a projector (optoma 3300) so i would guess something like espn 3d just doesn't hold up on a large screen.


i would highly recommend that people check out Haunted Castle Imax if they have the xfinity 3d channel. while dark and nowhere near a bluray, the 3d depth was very impressive.


----------



## CoreyM

ESPN 3d was back to normal for me for the big game. Too bad it wasn't the Rose or Fiesta Bowl or something that didn't lull me to sleep.


----------



## markmathers

Yea the game itself sucked but, aside from the aforementioned drop in resolution, I was surprised at how good the 3D looked otherwise!


----------



## CoreyM

Movie trailers were the best part. The Underworld movie in particular. Fascinating since I was under the impression that series was dead in the water.


----------



## lovingdvd




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CoreyM* /forum/post/21470713
> 
> 
> Movie trailers were the best part. The Underworld movie in particular. Fascinating since I was under the impression that series was dead in the water.



Ha - I totally agree - trailers were definitely the best part. Not only the most entertaining, but the quality of the HD and 3D looked better than the game itself.


----------



## CoreyM

Some of the basketball and golf footage looked good too, especially the behind the basket shots and the one of Tiger walking the Hogan bridge which showed a lot of depth and some pop. I can see watching a round of the Masters in 3D. Basketball has been hit or miss.


----------



## dbturbo2

What resolution is Comcast broadcasting in for the top/bottom 3D programming located in the free section of In Demand? thx


----------



## mfrancisconj

The 3D content in OnDemand can vary from 720p60 to 1080p24. Most is 1080i60.


----------



## SanchoPanza

my receiver upscales it all to 1080p/60...it will do 24, but it's sometimes jittery


----------



## mfrancisconj

I'm not certain how resolution scaling affects the stereography. Keen to hear others experiences or opinions.


----------



## dbturbo2

Thanks, it looks like my new projector doesn't do top/bottom for 1080i/60,50 so I have to drop the HDMI output down to 720P to view these shows.


----------



## Rudy1

"Transformers" looked great. I was expecting a lot of tiling, but it didn't happen at all.


----------



## Rudy1

Looks great.


----------



## djamyx

Here is Western Kentucky we still don't have any live 3d channels despite our system being all digital. We have OnDemand 3d content, but no live channels. Any body know when Comcast plans to complete their rollout of ESPN3D?


Tired of getting channels 3 years behind everyone else...


----------



## rajibo




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *djamyx* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Here is Western Kentucky we still don't have any live 3d channels despite our system being all digital. We have OnDemand 3d content, but no live channels. Any body know when Comcast plans to complete their rollout of ESPN3D?
> 
> 
> Tired of getting channels 3 years behind everyone else...



You're not missing much. The 3d channels are basically just looping the content that's ondemand with the occasional live event on espn.


----------



## djamyx




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *rajibo* /forum/post/21761525
> 
> 
> You're not missing much. The 3d channels are basically just looping the content that's ondemand with the occasional live event on espn.



Exactly though...I'm a huge fan of Kentucky Basketball...and our games have been broadcast in 3d live. Frustrating to watch the game, then have to go back a few days later to watch it in 3D. Not as impressive when showing it off to my dad.


I'm also really hoping to watch the Masters live in 3D--but its not looking very pretty at this point...


----------



## umenon

I have noticed that Comcast 3D channel is broadcast at 1080i but in SideBySide (SBS) mode. However, the 3D footage is only 720p. As a result it looks awful.


Watching the same show via the ONDEMAND menu ... looks much better (assuming the cable box is set for NATIVE ... i.e. no upconversion). That is because its sent in TopBottom 720p mode.


The ESPN3D channel looks great because it is broadcast in 720p TB (I do not upconvert the signal to 1080i on the cable box).


HBO 3D and STARZ 3D ONDEMAND is in 1080i SBS ... and they look very good.


So its not a problem with my TV or my cable box. Its the way COMCAST sends out the signal.


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *umenon* /forum/post/21839618
> 
> 
> I have noticed that Comcast 3D channel is broadcast at 1080i but in SideBySide (SBS) mode. However, the 3D footage is only 720p. As a result it looks awful.
> 
> 
> Watching the same show via the ONDEMAND menu ... looks much better (assuming the cable box is set for NATIVE ... i.e. no upconversion). That is because its sent in TopBottom 720p mode.
> 
> 
> The ESPN3D channel looks great because it is broadcast in 720p TB (I do not upconvert the signal to 1080i on the cable box).
> 
> 
> HBO 3D and STARZ 3D ONDEMAND is in 1080i SBS ... and they look very good.
> 
> 
> So its not a problem with my TV or my cable box. Its the way COMCAST sends out the signal.



I just responded to your post over in the 3D Tech forum...both channels look great here in downtown Fort Lauderdale FL, so I'm curious as to where you are and what equipment you're using.


----------



## oleus




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Rudy1* /forum/post/21846628
> 
> 
> I just responded to your post over in the 3D Tech forum...both channels look great here in downtown Fort Lauderdale FL, so I'm curious as to where you are and what equipment you're using.



Here in Atlanta, at least on my system - ESPN 3d looks terrible. The resolution is horrid. Some of the IMAX On Demand stuff is actually pretty good as far as the 3d effect, but not nearly anywhere as sharp as a 3d bluray.


----------



## umenon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *oleus* /forum/post/21847072
> 
> 
> Here in Atlanta, at least on my system - ESPN 3d looks terrible. The resolution is horrid. Some of the IMAX On Demand stuff is actually pretty good as far as the 3d effect, but not nearly anywhere as sharp as a 3d bluray.



I have posted my response in the 3D Tech forum thread ...
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...1#post21847061


----------



## buzzard767

ESPN 3D, The Masters. Yeah baby!!!!!!


Thanks ComCast, finally.....


----------



## brooks2

I currently have xfinity with the RNG110 converter. The other day I noticed the yellow DATA LED came on for a couple of days and now it has turned off. I haven't noticed any change in performance, but wonder if any of you know why it could have come on and then off. I don't have Comcast internet or their phone service. Any ideas ?? Thanks


----------



## Ophion75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *brooks2* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I currently have xfinity with the RNG110 converter. The other day I noticed the yellow DATA LED came on for a couple of days and now it has turned off. I haven't noticed any change in performance, but wonder if any of you know why it could have come on and then off. I don't have Comcast internet or their phone service. Any ideas ?? Thanks



Data usually means there is a message not an update


----------



## brooks2

Thanks Ophion75. That sounds reasonable. How do I access the message ?? I ran through the remote buttons and various screens and couldn't locate a message screen. Any idea where it's located ?? Thanks


----------



## Gary Yost

I've got a 3D newbie question and nobody at Comcast has been able to answer it. I just bought a sony xbr-65hx929 and of course it uses the frame-packed method of displaying 3D. Looks great, but when I try to use it with the Comcast 3501 box I'm only getting either SbS or TnB, depending upon the source (HBO is SbS, some others are TnB). Am I completely SOL with Comcast 3D or is there a way to receive a frame-packed broadcast on that box? I'm assuming that there's no way to interpret a non-frame-packed signal on my sony.


(thanks)


-g


----------



## Rudy1

3D content broadcast by Comcast is always either SbS or Top/Bottom. Some content is 720p, and some is available in 1080p, but I have never seen any 3D titles in the frame-packed format.


----------



## umenon




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Gary Yost*  /t/1255915/comcast-3d-topic/690#post_22170738
> 
> 
> I've got a 3D newbie question and nobody at Comcast has been able to answer it. I just bought a sony xbr-65hx929 and of course it uses the frame-packed method of displaying 3D. Looks great, but when I try to use it with the Comcast 3501 box I'm only getting either SbS or TnB, depending upon the source (HBO is SbS, some others are TnB). Am I completely SOL with Comcast 3D or is there a way to receive a frame-packed broadcast on that box? I'm assuming that there's no way to interpret a non-frame-packed signal on my sony.
> 
> (thanks)
> 
> -g



Cable / Satellite have very limited bandwidth. Frame packing takes up twice the bandwidth. Not going to happen (read: do they really care about offering the best quality of HD?).


Read this for more info:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20063310-1/how-3d-content-works-blu-ray-vs-broadcast/


----------



## needmorepixels

The video decoders within the ASICs in current STBs are not capable of handling the higher than HD resolution of frame packed 3D content. Additionally, no broadcast standards exist for transmission of Full-HD 3D. This is changing as silicon evolves and standards emerge. The choice of TnB for sports was meant to preserve the best ability to render motion in 3D, while SbS was selected for movies and drama to preserve clarity.


----------



## jsteres

Did you ever resolve this? I am having a similar struggle with my TiVo HD, Comcast, and new Samsung TV.


Thanks, Jeff


----------



## Wryker




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jsteres*  /t/1255915/comcast-3d-topic/690#post_22184213
> 
> 
> Did you ever resolve this? I am having a similar struggle with my TiVo HD, Comcast, and new Samsung TV.
> 
> Thanks, Jeff


I have an HDTIvo & comcast and have no problems watching any 3D station (though I'm using a Sony HW30 projector though I could watch all 3D stations on my Mitsubishi DLP TV.


----------



## Rudy1

The Comcast 3D Channel has begun airing content from 3Net. Documentaries on various topics, all in 1080i SBS format...total eye candy!


----------



## SanchoPanza

the only 3d content I get from Comcast is on demand


had to watch the Super Bowl OTA the motion blur was so bad on Comcast


----------



## ben2umbc

What cable box do you have? I have a DCH3416 and I'm pretty sure it won't do the 3D in the best quality, I just got it activated so I will go home and find out.


----------



## Wryker

3D from Comcast (either their 3D channels or on-demand content) will always look worse then a 3D BD disc. Currently the 3D resolution from Comcast is 1/2: meaning it's no where near HD quality since the normal quality is cut in 'half' to send one frame per eye.


----------



## ragman78

1.3 can support up to 1080i 3D but not 1080p and since Comcast doesn't broadcast anything higher than 1080i his receiver will work. How do I know? My Denon 3808 is 1.3 and I get to watch ESPN3D and Comcast 3D nooo problem. Cheers.



Hi all, is the above still true? It is from page 16 of this thread and a few years old now. I want to know if i can use my HDMI 1.3a Yamaha RX-V1800 for comcast HD or if i am going to have to send HDMI to my projector and optical out to my receiver.


Thanks!


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragman78*  /t/1255915/comcast-3d-topic/720#post_24503767
> 
> 
> 1.3 can support up to 1080i 3D but not 1080p and since Comcast doesn't broadcast anything higher than 1080i his receiver will work. How do I know? My Denon 3808 is 1.3 and I get to watch ESPN3D and Comcast 3D nooo problem. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all, is the above still true? It is from page 16 of this thread and a few years old now. I want to know if i can use my HDMI 1.3a Yamaha RX-V1800 for comcast HD or if i am going to have to send HDMI to my projector and optical out to my receiver.
> 
> 
> Thanks!



Your receiver will not pass Frame-Packed 3D content (such as from a Blu-Ray player), but Comcast currently only broadcasts in the SBS (Side By Side) or Top/Bottom 3D formats. You shouldn't have any problems if you connect your Comcast cable box directly to the Yamaha...even the 1080p content from Comcast will pass through as the HDMI v1.3 spec fully supports that resolution.


----------



## ragman78

Sweet! Does this mean that any current Comcast box that outputs HDMI will send 3D as well?


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragman78*  /t/1255915/comcast-3d-topic/720#post_24503917
> 
> 
> Sweet! Does this mean that any current Comcast box that outputs HDMI will send 3D as well?



Yes. They only have the 3Net channel left in my area, but it is pretty good with some shows which feature a lot of pop-out. Unfortunately, it is all just 1080i...for 3D 1080p on Comcast you must access their collection of OnDemand 3D movies.


----------



## ragman78

This is great news! I spoke with a rep yesterday and was told that my current dvr box, which sends out HDMI, would not support 3D. She said I would have to show up at my local store to swap mine out, and I could not call in advance to check if they even have any available!


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragman78*  /t/1255915/comcast-3d-topic/720#post_24504021
> 
> 
> This is great news! I spoke with a rep yesterday and was told that my current dvr box, which sends out HDMI, would not support 3D. She said I would have to show up at my local store to swap mine out, and I could not call in advance to check if they even have any available!



Which model DVR do you have? I can find out for you if this is true or not.


----------



## ragman78

I will check when I get home tonight


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragman78*  /t/1255915/comcast-3d-topic/720#post_24504054
> 
> 
> I will check when I get home tonight



Okay. I'll check with our local Comcast headend manager when I hear back from you.


----------



## ragman78

It is a DCH3416


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragman78*  /t/1255915/comcast-3d-topic/720#post_24504359
> 
> 
> It is a DCH3416



That unit may or may not work, depending on whether or not Comcast is still using MPEG 2 in your location...if I recall correctly, they switched to MPEG 4 for 3D broadcasts back in 2010/2011. Which city are you in?


----------



## ragman78

I am in Boston


----------



## Rudy1




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ragman78*  /t/1255915/comcast-3d-topic/720#post_24504867
> 
> 
> I am in Boston



You will probably need to get a new DVR that is MPEG-4 compatible. The DCX series DVRs should work.


----------



## ragman78

Ok, I will swap mine out, thanks for the info!


----------

